# Samsung Miracle Memory Club



## Tjj226 Angel

For those of you who don't know, there is a particular ram kit that seems to be loved by those who want a lot of performance on a budget. I am of course talking about the samsung low profile 1600mhz memory (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096). One might look upon the specs and notice that they are rather poor. However, there is a catch. The low voltage of the ram give you plenty of overclocking head room, and the 30nm ram manufacturing process that samsung uses allows for some pretty amazing overclocks such as this one.



For a while OCN has had a long discussion about the wonderment of this ram through this thread here http://www.overclock.net/t/1210482/samsung-2x4gb-low-voltage-ddr3-1600-kit-ocing-to-2400-discussion , but I think it is time that the samsung memory gets its own club.











Spoiler: Thinking about buying your self a kit or two?



*PLACES TO BUY IN NORTH AMERICA*

*UPDATE!!!!!*

*Samsung memory is out of stock almost everywhere. Please do not waste your time with the links until further notice.*

Newegg for both the US and Canada: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-Extreme-MV-3V4G3D-US/dp/B00592002W/ref=sr_1_cc_3?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355003124&sr=1-3-catcorr&keywords=samsung+2x4gb+memory
Tiger Direct only has a single 2GB module at this time: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/Category/guidedSearch.asp?CatId=10&sel=Mfr%3BMfr_758
Microcenter: http://www.microcenter.com/product/380720/8GB_DDR3-1600_(PC3-12800)_CL11_UDIMM_Dual_Channel_Desktop_Memory_Kit_(Two_4GB_Memory_Modules)

*NETHERLANDS*
http://www.salland.eu/product/1102672/samsung-mv-3v4g3d-us-8-gb-pc3-12800-1600-mhz-11-non-ecc-kit-of-2-mv-3v4g3d-us.html





Spoiler: Want to join the club?



Fill out this document









https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ePbEkqCZ5hl08J4zRtKkj7ZH8Tbjzze1Nca4sZ6M1eo/viewform?embedded=true





Spoiler: Have an overclock that you want to show off?



To submit your memory overclock, please take a screen shot with your OCN name somewhere on the page, CPU-Z showing your memory settings, and show that prime 95 has been running for 4 hours on blend. I would also like it if you can run a maxmemm benchmark and post your submitted score.

Alternatively, you can also run Intel burn test on max settings for 10 passes. It will take up a lot less of your time.





Spoiler: Need a tutorial on how to overclock your memory?



http://www.techradar.com/us/news/computing-components/upgrades/how-to-overclock-your-ram-1030286





Spoiler: Not sure where to find the testing and validation software?



CPU-Z: http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/1.62-setup-en.exe
Prime 95 (64 bit): http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=205
Maxxmem2 version 1.99: http://occlub.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=859 (the page is in Russian. You can use google translate, or simply click the red link in the first post)





Spoiler: Do you have a batch of ram that overclocks extraordinarily well?...Please tell us!



For those of you who don't know, overclocking can sometimes come down to winning what is known as the silicon lottery. The idea is that no two computer parts are exactly the same. These little differnces can have a major effect on how a particular hardware bit will overclock. You can have something that overclocks extremely well, or something that can barely even run at the advertised specifications. This applies to CPUs, GPUs, Ram, and other things. Rest assured, Samsung has done a fantastic job is making memory that can pretty much get a great overclock almost all of the time. But sometimes there will be a one in a million part that will overclock so well that it becomes worth it's weight in gold. Getting your hands on a one in a million part is just plain dumb luck, but what if we could improve those chances for you?

When companies make parts, and in this case ram, they produce their parts in batches. Let's say we have two batches, "batch 1" and "batch 2". While one stick of ram from batch 1 might overclock slightly different than another ram stick, but they will be somewhat similar. On the other hand, if you have a stick of ram from batch 1 and another stick of ram from batch 2, their overclocking potential will generally be completely unrelated to one and other.

That is where you, the member, can help out fellow members. If you have something that is really spectacular, show us the batch number by taking a picture of it and uploading it to this thread like so.


I will put it in the google docs spread sheet, for all to see.

For those of you who are searching for some good overclocking memory, you can go to a microcenter, or some other store that sells this ram and try to match the batch numbers to better your odds at winning the silicon lottery yourself.

Happy Cherry Picking and good luck to those who seek to win the silicon lottery













Spoiler: How to join if your ram has samsung ICs, but is not the classic miracle ram.



Samsung memory is not limited to low profile green ram. It can take on many different forms, and can sometimes perform a lot better than the basic cheap low profile ram we all know and love.

Samsung has two types of memory chips. One is called HKY0 which is used for the low profile ram, and the other is HCH9 which is used in all sorts of other ram.

If you know/think your ram has samsung memory chips, please upload a picture along with your OCN name on the page and any CPU-Z screen shots that have to do with your memory. Please double check and make sure that when you take your screen shot that CPU-Z mentions the part number. That way I can try to make a link under the google docs spread sheet (sheet number: HCH9). If you are feeling generous, please link me a page to where you bought the ram from. It would help out a lot.











*MEMBERS*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AlHA5ExBHLZGdHQ5d2w0NWxrUmdERFhQYWdfdThyMXc&output=html&widget=true

Notes: I would like to add a list of places where you can buy this ram from other countries. I know that often times this stuff may be hard to find or locate in other parts of the world, and I would like some of our international OCNers to provide me links so that I can add them to the list.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

The Club is now up and running!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Hope you can accept this i already did this screen a few days back


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Hope you can accept this i already did this screen a few days back


You can join the club, but I need to see a prime 95 run in order to confirm that your OC is stable.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I have this one, for 4.7 it need 1.31v and i am not willing to use that for 24/7


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 
> I have this one, for 4.7 it need 1.31v and i am not willing to use that for 24/7


I forgot about linX, but I have never used it before, so I am not sure if what you are showing of proof that it is stable. I personally know it is stable, but when I add your overclock, I want to make it so that people who are thinking about buying this ram will know for sure that these overclocks are 100% stable.

That being the case, let me ask you. How much time on linX would be enough to prove that the ram overclock is rock solid, while at the same time being short enough where it wouldn't be too much of hassle to a person who wants to join. If you can do that for me, then I will be happy to add that rule as a secondary option to prime 95.


----------



## starships

Why not title the thread Samsung Green Memory Club, the actual product name? It could get confusing for people who aren't familiar with this product when everyone refers to it as a different noun, Wonder RAM, Miracle Memory, etc, will probably get more Google hits too. I guess it's still obvious since it's Samsungs only line of RAM, but yeah, just saying.

I've been using the DDR2 version for like 5 years now and it's served me very well, the Samsung DDR3 is high on my list for ram choices when I finally upgrade cpu/motherboard lol. On that note, does anyone know if a normal waterblock would fit on this RAM?


----------



## ihatelolcats

lol soon there will be a club for every piece of hardware i own


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Why not title the thread Samsung Green Memory Club, the actual product name? It could get confusing for people who aren't familiar with this product when everyone refers to it as a different noun, Wonder RAM, Miracle Memory, etc, will probably get more Google hits too. I guess it's still obvious since it's Samsungs only line of RAM, but yeah, just saying.
> I've been using the DDR2 version for like 5 years now and it's served me very well, the Samsung DDR3 is high on my list for ram choices when I finally upgrade cpu/motherboard lol. On that note, does anyone know if a normal waterblock would fit on this RAM?


Because it't true name is samsung (product number here). To me that is boring. So I went with the OCN name for it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

At the stock 1600MHz speed of the memory, whats the lowest voltage you guys are getting? I just got this memory along with a new Z77 ITX board. So I'm really working on getting my rig as efficient as possible. I don't see a huge need to overclock the memory since I'm pretty casual now, just enjoying the mini-ITX and some occasional gaming... my board on boot set the ram at 1.575V which I saw that and went nuts! I've got it at 1.370V right now and wondering how much lower I can go...possibly <1.350V?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> At the stock 1600MHz speed of the memory, whats the lowest voltage you guys are getting? I just got this memory along with a new Z77 ITX board. So I'm really working on getting my rig as efficient as possible. I don't see a huge need to overclock the memory since I'm pretty casual now, just enjoying the mini-ITX and some occasional gaming... my board on boot set the ram at 1.575V which I saw that and went nuts! I've got it at 1.370V right now and wondering how much lower I can go...possibly <1.350V?


I am prime stable at 1600mhz at 9-9-9-1T at 1.28v


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am prime stable at 1600mhz at 9-9-9-1T at 1.28v


Stock timings, lowered my voltage to 1.360V and my internet didn't work...so weird. Whatever I did, couldn't get internet....had to keep it at 1.370V..no issues...weird


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Stock timings, lowered my voltage to 1.360V and my internet didn't work...so weird. Whatever I did, couldn't get internet....had to keep it at 1.370V..no issues...weird


Try to run prime 95 in blend test to see if your ram is stable at the specified settings. If it isn't, then I would run memtest 86 off a boot disk with one stick of ram at a time. One of them will probably shoot some errors at you, and I would simply RMA that back to samsung.


----------



## Vonnis

Count me in. Currently running it only slightly overclocked at 1702 8-9-8-14.

I was running this at 2000mhz 9-10-9-20 before, but when I raised BCLK to bring my CPU from 4.5 to 4.6 (which raised memory frequency to ~2046) it didn't play nice any more and I wasn't able to get it stable with voltage increases on DRAM/VTT/VCCSA. My chip doesn't seem to have the greatest IMC. It doesn't seem to have too much effect on my maxxmem scores any way.

1702 8-9-8-14


2000 9-10-9-20


Just a sidenote, 4 hours of prime95 hardly indicate stability







, only a test that runs at boot can really tell if a system is stable or not. To illustrate: at one point I was able to pass 24 hours of prime 95 custom blend (90% memory usage), get 30 full memory passes of IBT, 750% coverage in HCI memtest in windows, plus a ton of hours running games and hyperpi/wprime/various other benchmarks. Sounds pretty solid right? Yet when I ran the bootable version of HCI it returned errors before it even reached 1% coverage.

Forgot to mention, I got this at salland.eu. At the time I ordered them this was the only place that shipped them here, I don't know if any other webstores that ship here carry them by now. Unfortunately they're also a lot more expensive than in the us. Anyway, here's the product page.


----------



## Eggs and bacon

I'll be joining soon, mine is on its way from Amazon, all 16GB of it.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I've got 16 gigs of it (4 sticks). Will post in a bit with validation.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys, I just added a google docs spread sheet to the main page showing the members and their settings. I am trying to get all the categories to fit on one page. Does anyone know how to increase the length of the spread sheet?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> Just a sidenote, 4 hours of prime95 hardly indicate stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , only a test that runs at boot can really tell if a system is stable or not. To illustrate: at one point I was able to pass 24 hours of prime 95 custom blend (90% memory usage), get 30 full memory passes of IBT, 750% coverage in HCI memtest in windows, plus a ton of hours running games and hyperpi/wprime/various other benchmarks. Sounds pretty solid right? Yet when I ran the bootable version of HCI it returned errors before it even reached 1% coverage.


Lol, I had the exact opposite happen. I can get 2400mhz at 10-11-11-28 -1T run just fine for 24 hours in memtest 86, and as soon as I ran blend on prime (no CPU OC mind you) it crashed immediately and gave me a memory error as the cause.
Quote:


> Forgot to mention, I got this at salland.eu. At the time I ordered them this was the only place that shipped them here, I don't know if any other webstores that ship here carry them by now. Unfortunately they're also a lot more expensive than in the us. Anyway, here's the product page.


Hey thanks, anything that can help. I hate it when I have to spend hours searching for sites for non us citizens to buy this ram, so I can only assume how others must feel.

Side note: What voltage are you running your 1700mhz OC at? I would like to add it for those who might be curious.


----------



## Vonnis

Right now DRAM voltage is at 1.41, but I'm still tweaking my settings so I reckon this will be lower once I'm done. I only lowered it a bit when I went from 2000 mhz to 1700 mhz, I'm still trying to find the lowest timings I can get away with and after that I'll try lowering voltages further.
My final (lowest stable) voltages for 2000 mhz were ~1.12 VCCSA, ~1.063 VTT and ~1.47 DRAM (they never stay at exactly the same value, for some reason my motherboard likes to add 10-20 mv to every voltage except vcore).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol, I had the exact opposite happen. I can get 2400mhz at 10-11-11-28 -1T run just fine for 24 hours in memtest 86, and as soon as I ran blend on prime (no CPU OC mind you) it crashed immediately and gave me a memory error as the cause.


lol, I guess we can't escape from running a multitude of programs when tweaking anything.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-416&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=4#scrollFullInfo

Can anyone confirm if these dimms use samsung ICs?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Tjj226 Angel you need a prime 95 run right, how much time will do? 20min? 30?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Tjj226 Angel you need a prime 95 run right, how much time will do? 20min? 30?


4 hours. It is in the main post under the spoiler "have an overclock you want to show off?"


----------



## [CyGnus]

ok will see when i will run it, maybe tomorrow when i go out


----------



## Legonut

Gotta love this RAM. Add me!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Gotta love this RAM. Add me!


I will in a bit. I have a physics final tomorrow that I am trying very hard not to procrastinate on


----------



## Legonut

Good luck! I'm in AP Physics myself


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I ran 7 hours of prime lastnight... makes me feel good knowning prime went 7 hours...but I also got 7 hours of sleep..lol

Yea its at 1600Mhz but I'm just working on tightening timings on it. 1.375V, 1.053VTT, 0.928VSSCA. Need to change any voltages?

Added my maxxmem benchmark...

I think it was ok to do this benchmark when updating WoT...lol


----------



## [CyGnus]

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2612884


----------



## Vonnis

Testing 1700mhz 8-9-8-14-66-1T at 1.32 DRAM voltage in quad channel right now. So far so good. Same settings ran up to 400% in HCI boot at ~1.37v. Oddly enough HCI's boot test claims I gained a bit of speed when lowering DRAM voltage (didn't change anything else), probably just some standard deviation though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Yea its at 1600Mhz but I'm just working on tightening timings on it. 1.375V, 1.053VTT, 0.928VSSCA. Need to change any voltages?


I reckon you can get away with lowering DRAM voltage and timings a fair bit, judging by my own results thus far. VCCSA and VTT look fine, they can't go much lower than that anyway I think.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Everyone is now added and up to date.

@ Legonut, thanks! It turned out that we skipped some chapters, so I studied that chapters that we didn't go over and I didn't read some chapters that we did go over. So I think I will be falling one or two points behind an A in that class.









@Vonnis: I look forward to seeing what your overclock yields.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Maxxmem result at 4600MHz CPU


----------



## Avonosac

Got myself 16 gigs of this ram, will be posting screenshots of my oc when I get home. 1833 9-9-9-24 at vccio 1.1 and vram at 1.52, vssca 9.25.

I have never OC'd my ram before so this is a whole new learning experience, voltages are high but I will be bringing them down once I find a sweet spot for the ram.

Should I use the 16gb or try to find the best 2 sticks and OC higher? Obviously the 16GB won't be necessary on the gaming machine, but it could be nice


----------



## Vonnis

Well, 1.32v DRAM returned an error so now I'm at 1.35v, got 324% coverage with 0 errors so far. Tightened some timings as well since I couldn't help myself, though I'm not sure if it's even going to show up in benchmarks. Oh well, it helps me sleep at night.








Once this has reached 500% coverage the only thing really left to tweak is lower VCCSA, I think I've got all timings (all four or so bloody pages of them







) down as far as they'll go at this point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Got myself 16 gigs of this ram, will be posting screenshots of my oc when I get home. 1833 9-9-9-24 at vccio 1.1 and vram at 1.52, vssca 9.25.
> I have never OC'd my ram before so this is a whole new learning experience, voltages are high but I will be bringing them down once I find a sweet spot for the ram.
> Should I use the 16gb or try to find the best 2 sticks and OC higher? Obviously the 16GB won't be necessary on the gaming machine, but it could be nice


You'll probably get a better overclock with two sticks, but since you have four, might as well plug them all in.








Though if you don't need more than 8GB you can just select and use the best two sticks and sell the other two.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> Well, 1.32v DRAM returned an error so now I'm at 1.35v, got 324% coverage with 0 errors so far. Tightened some timings as well since I couldn't help myself, though I'm not sure if it's even going to show up in benchmarks. Oh well, it helps me sleep at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once this has reached 500% coverage the only thing really left to tweak is lower VCCSA, I think I've got all timings (all four or so bloody pages of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) down as far as they'll go at this point.
> You'll probably get a better overclock with two sticks, but since you have four, might as well plug them all in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though if you don't need more than 8GB you can just select and use the best two sticks and sell the other two.


I have 16 gb of vengance sitting around too, not sure what to do with them as well. I will probably do some research on ram OCing and find out if I like the lower voltage samsungs or the vengance better. I have a feeling this awesung ram will OC better than the corsairs but I have to try it out, once i figure out how to get the things to boot at 2133 or over.

The reason I was asking about using only 8, was the better OC chance with 2 better sticks to get the fastest ram for gaming. I dropped the VM idea a while ago on this machine, when I turned my 955be into a VM server... so this one is basically gaming and coding only.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

What's everyone able to get as far as lowering the timings at 1600?
I'm 10hours prime stable sofar with this...

1600-9-9-10-28 1T...thinking of going lower. 1.375V


----------



## IgnisFatuus01

Newegg is now showing this memory as Out of Stock and DISCONTINUED....just received my 16gb yesterday!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Cakewalk_S why did you buy this ram if you are using it at 1600? when its capable of 2133 easy?


----------



## CL3P20

4x2 kit - Team Xtreem

IC - HCH9

Stock/Air cooling only

CL10 tRCD13 testing - 2600mhz 32mil stable



32mil stable - CL9 tRCD11 @ 2400mhz : 1.76v



*pass 1mil @ 2666mhz .. fail 32mil .. still tweaking for better result



*SS required for entry* - CL9 tRCD11 testing : 32mil stable 9-11-11-17 @ 2400mhz


----------



## [CyGnus]

Update with my new Antec Kuhler 620









Samsung Green 30nm 2x4Gb 9-10-10-27 1T @ 1.525v Batch 1214


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Cakewalk_S why did you buy this ram if you are using it at 1600? when its capable of 2133 easy?


I am not entirely sure he has ram that works at the rated samsung specs. If he is unstable at the rated specs, then I am not sure he CAN go to 2133.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What's everyone able to get as far as lowering the timings at 1600?
> I'm 10hours prime stable sofar with this...1600-9-9-10-28 1T...thinking of going lower. 1.375V


You know what, lets work on that before I post your OC (besides, I need to actually see your prime run before I can enter your OC into the members list). You are either not pushing your ram hard enough, or there is something seriously screwy with your ram.

Can you either post your BIOS settings here, or PM me.......or both. I know that you should at least be able to get your timings down to 8-8-8-1600mhz pretty easily even if you have faulty ram.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Tjj226 Angel i had an idea maybe you can add the batch of our kits in the chart... cause some can do 2400 others will stay at 2133 and i know same kits wont boot at cas9 no matter the speed let me know if its a good idea


----------



## ComputerRestore

Reserved - (Running 8-9-8-21 1T, currently 1.34v)


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What's everyone able to get as far as lowering the timings at 1600?


All ten of my 1147 sticks will do 8-8-8-24 @ 1600 with 1.35v, even eight of them installed in the same system can do this.

Actually my 1220 sticks can do this as well, though they need a touch more voltage.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Tjj226 Angel i had an idea maybe you can add the batch of our kits in the chart... cause some can do 2400 others will stay at 2133 and i know same kits wont boot at cas9 no matter the speed let me know if its a good idea


Ok I can do I can do that. I will take it one step further in fact. Do you know of a online guide on how to find the batch number. I would like something with pictures just to help out people who would be clueless otherwise.


----------



## [CyGnus]

We can post a pic of our mem with the batch number visabble other then that i dont konw


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> We can post a pic of our mem with the batch number visabble other then that i dont konw


I think you might have misunderstood.

But no matter. Can you do me a favor and take a picture of your batch number in that case. I need it as clear and high res as possible. I will be using it as an example so that people will know how to find it and what to do. I would do it myself but I am about to head on out the door to go Christmas shopping, if not, I can always do it when I come back home later tonight.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Go shopping







when you return it will be posted here the pic of the batch of one of my mems


----------



## *AcidBath*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgnisFatuus01*
> 
> Newegg is now showing this memory as Out of Stock and DISCONTINUED....just received my 16gb yesterday!


Ordered mine Tuesday from Newegg; I wonder if they are getting heat from other vendors...there is still amazon.
I plan to throw a single 2x4GB kit into my ancient P55 mobo to see if I can hit 2076 (173x12) with decent timings. My 4x2GB muskin redlines are still viable, but won't go that fast (stable @1735 6-8-8-24 T2). I'll be going for broke with this new kit, since I have a rock solid backup (which for 8GB cost me nearly 6x the price three years ago). I'll report back. BTW, waiting for Haswell for my next build.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **AcidBath**
> 
> Ordered mine Tuesday from Newegg; I wonder if they are getting heat from other vendors...there is still amazon.
> I plan to throw a single 2x4GB kit into my ancient P55 mobo to see if I can hit 2076 (173x12) with decent timings. My 4x2GB muskin redlines are still viable, but won't go that fast (stable @1735 6-8-8-24 T2). I'll be going for broke with this new kit, since I have a rock solid backup (which for 8GB cost me nearly 6x the price three years ago). I'll report back. BTW, waiting for Haswell for my next build.


No newegg is just out of stock. It isn't discontinued. That happens every time newegg goes out of stock.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Batch 1214


----------



## Blameless

You can also look at the manufacture date in CPU-Z's SPD tab, or with any other utility capable of reading SPD. The "batch number" is just the date of manufacture in the yyww format.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Blameless true because 1214 in my batch is Year 12 Week 14


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I am back home, so lets see what I can do with google docs


----------



## [CyGnus]

The google docs sre good







Nice work


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The google docs sre good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work


Thanks, and thank you for your help. Everything is updated now, and I have a separate sheet for those who have HCH9 ICs.









I am still trying to figure out how to put a hyperlink into a spread sheet and have it transfer over to google docs. For some reason when I upload my .xls file the hyperlink just disappears.


----------



## FtW 420

I picked up a kit of the samsung green to try out, the mpower doesn't like it too much, 2133 strap is the best it can do. Loosening timings & upping voltage didn't help for 2200Mhz strap.
So just kept it at 1.5V & tightened it up as much as I could there, will have to try it in the asus board next. I don't do prime95 but did a few loops of IBT with lots of memory.

Both sticks are 1221


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

FtW 420: I need you to run prime 95 for 4 hours with your best overclock.

You are accepted into the club, but I need something that tests system stability to prove it is really stable. 30 minutes on IBT is hardly stable.


----------



## CL3P20

30min of IBT on Max.. jeebuscrust.. I dont think I have ever used a computer that was that 'stable'. .. ok i joke..

Really though.. what can you even run, software wise that can produce loads like IBT? If thats not a "stable" system.. I will just stop using computers today.


----------



## Blameless

I've got 32GiB, 1866, 9-9-9-27, seemingly stable again.

Had to tweak my VCCSA and VTT more extensively (I'm at 1.15v on both right now), as well as loosen a few sub-timings. It wasn't that the sub-timings themselves were unstable, it's that the auto detected RTLs and IOLs were occasionally set too low by the BIOS. Since I can only set offsets on these, and not 100% manual/fixed values, I had to loosen the other timings to 'trick' the board into setting the correct IOL range.

I also had to boost vDIMM to 1.385v.

I'm 14 hours into a Prime95 run. If all goes well, I'll switch to LinX in about 10 hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Really though.. what can you even run, software wise that can produce loads like IBT? If thats not a "stable" system.. I will just stop using computers today.


Very little, minute for minute, but I do plenty of things that are far more likely to produce a memory error over the span of hours or days than LINPACK tests will in 30 minutes.

So, I usually run about 48 hours of LINPACK with 95% memory usage, in addition to my other tests.

I like to have a system that I can set to a demanding task, walk away, and comeback a month or two later and it's still doing what I told it to do.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> 30min of IBT on Max.. jeebuscrust.. I dont think I have ever used a computer that was _that_ 'stable'. .. ok i joke..
> 
> Really though.. what can you even run, software wise that can produce loads like IBT? If thats not a "stable" system.. I will just stop using computers today.


That & I change things too often to spend time running prime, 30 minutes is about my limit for stress testing if that much.
The memory is already in with a different mobo & cpu. Have booted this so far on the asus board but not doing well at getting even pi 32m stable yet.

sam2600.JPG 220k .JPG file


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I've got 32GiB, 1866, 9-9-9-27, seemingly stable again.
> 
> Had to tweak my VCCSA and VTT more extensively (I'm at 1.15v on both right now), as well as loosen a few sub-timings. It wasn't that the sub-timings themselves were unstable, it's that the auto detected RTLs and IOLs were occasionally set too low by the BIOS. Since I can only set offsets on these, and not 100% manual/fixed values, I had to loosen the other timings to 'trick' the board into setting the correct IOL range.
> 
> I also had to boost vDIMM to 1.385v.
> 
> I'm 14 hours into a Prime95 run. If all goes well, I'll switch to LinX in about 10 hours.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Really though.. what can you even run, software wise that can produce loads like IBT? If thats not a "stable" system.. I will just stop using computers today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very little, minute for minute, but I do plenty of things that are far more likely to produce a memory error over the span of hours or days than LINPACK tests will in 30 minutes.
> 
> So, I usually run about 48 hours of LINPACK with 95% memory usage, in addition to my other tests.
> 
> I like to have a system that I can set to a demanding task, walk away, and comeback a month or two later and it's still doing what I told it to do.
Click to expand...

@ Blameless.. Your doing some crazy computing then sir! My hats off to you. Folding while gaming is about the only thing that 'stresses' my daily user.

*As for your RTL issue.. Im curious if your mobo is keeping tRWSR and tRWDRDD too tight for your RAM's liking? Those timings are more IMC bound than RAM.. seems 3-4 is tight for most boards with RAM speeds between 1800-2200mhz .. 5-6 can allow for some higher speeds without increasing voltage for me. You may want to keep VTT a notch higher than SA/IMCv as well..


----------



## Vonnis

Well this is awesome. In an unexpected twist of events, it's now prime95 that keeps getting an error after just a couple of hours, even though HCI at boot can run 500%+ at tighter timings and lower voltages (which takes about 24 hours). Either Prime95 is really on the ball all of a sudden, or my CPU decided now would be an excellent time to conclude break-in time and require higher voltage. Either way, I'm getting the distinct feeling I've spent about a week tweaking and running stress tests for nothing.








I've reverted back to my old settings (4.5ghz CPU, 2000mhz RAM) for now, I'll have to test the CPU individually later. For now I want to actually use my pc for a bit before going back to stress testing.


----------



## yottabyte




----------



## [CyGnus]

yottabyte the mems do 2000MHz at 1.5v with those 9-9-9, and you are missing the prime95 test...


----------



## yottabyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> yottabyte the mems do 2000MHz at 1.5v with those 9-9-9, and you are missing the prime95 test...


I haven't messed around with memory overclocking for more than a day yet so I'm still working on it and I don't need prime95 to join the club "To enter the club, have a to take a screen shot of your CPU-Z screen showing your memory with a note pad with your OCN name on the same screen." Which is all I want to do right now. When I mess around with it some more and get an OC I like I will post it with prime95 and all









EDIT: Thanks you for letting me know about the 2000Mhz though CyGnus. I believe I tried that and when I ran Memtest86 it was showing up as 2666Mhz... Any idea why?


----------



## Schmuckley

In?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ Blameless.. Your doing some crazy computing then sir! My hats off to you. Folding while gaming is about the only thing that 'stresses' my daily user.
> 
> *As for your RTL issue.. Im curious if your mobo is keeping tRWSR and tRWDRDD too tight for your RAM's liking? Those timings are more IMC bound than RAM.. seems 3-4 is tight for most boards with RAM speeds between 1800-2200mhz .. 5-6 can allow for some higher speeds without increasing voltage for me. You may want to keep VTT a notch higher than SA/IMCv as well..


This system if going to be a jack of all trades, but near absolute stability is important as some of the work I do on it is helping my wife finish her PhD. Whenever she has sequencing problem that won't fit into the 24GiB of memory that her workstation has (the X58/i7 970 build in my sig), it's going to run on this (we haven't run into anything in ARB that can't fit in ~30GiB of memory, yet). Saves us time from having to send it off to be run on a supercomputer somewhere (the supercomputers can finish the tasks far faster, but by the time she's through the queue this system can already have done it). I also Fold or run projects when I'm away on vacation.

Anyway, my board doesn't have a tRWDRDD setting, but all related tertiary timings are quite tight (0-3) and and tRWSR is 3. Loosening them produced less favorable results than simply loosening tRRD and tFAW to 7 and 40 (forcing all IOLs to 5-6, as an auto detect of 4 on some rows was crapping things up, and any manual offset sometimes produced settings of 7, which was just as bad for stability).

Regarding SA vs VTT, this chip with 8 DIMMs seems to prefer equal or greater SA voltage. If I bump VTT past a narrow range (depending on clock speeds) stability rapidly declines. I may be able to tweak a bit further, but I'm hesitant to start testing over after I'm nearly two full days into it (and has taken almost a week of 12 hours a day of tweaking to get to these settings). 1.15/1.15 is well within safe limits, so if it's stable at this point, I don't plan to screw with it too much. Maybe if I'm feeling really bored at some point I'll loosen tertiary timings and shoot for DDR3-2133.

I do think I've got everything stable now. I finished off 24 hours of Large FFTs without error, had to bump vcore a notch to 1.336v load (at 4.4GHz) to stablize 8 hours of Small FFTs, now I'm several hours into a custom Blend test using 28-30GB of memory. All seems well, and I expect it to pass. After that I'll finish off CPU/memory testing with a few hundred loops of LinX and some HCI Memtest.

Currently at 1866, 9-9-9-27-T2, 7-200-15-7-40-7-8 (tRRD-tRFC-tWRT-tRPT-tFAW-tWRD-tWL), 0-2-3-3-3-3-1-1-3-0 (tRRDR-tRRDD-tWWDR-tWWDD-tRWDR-tRWDD-tWRDR-tWRDD-tRWSR-tCCD).

This is with 1.385 vDIMM (idle is about 1.41v, but full load is very near set point), testing in 30C ambients, with FurMark running in the back ground to dump some extra heat in the case.


----------



## CL3P20

Now thats a healthy load.. your level of stability I would say goes far and beyond what most people use for daily operations.

*As for the VTT vs. SAv ; Holy hell.. with 30GB's of memory.. yeah, your IMC will take some 'juice' to keep things sorted out







. Nuff said. Nice rig btw.. that thing is a monster.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Hey tjjAngel why not test the ram only as we already "know" the cpu is "stable" instead of running prime we only test the ram in custom with
Min FFT 2048 Max 4096 not in place?? 15min for like 2hrs and we jump all the cpu tests all together?

Its what i use for example while searching for cpu vcore stability with 8k and 20k in place ffts... never fails XD


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Not bad on the timings sofar...I think I've reached my limit... 1.375V 8-8-8-27 1T 1600MHz
Prime95 for 11 hours stable, memtest86+ stable


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> 
> Not bad on the timings sofar...I think I've reached my limit... 1.375V 8-8-8-27 1T 1600MHz
> Prime95 for 11 hours stable, memtest86+ stable


There you go, much better!!

Hey guys, sorry about some of the delay. My sisters came home the other day with a really bad cold and now my mom has it. I am trying to help my mom right now with some of her school work so that her students get her grades on time, and general tasks as well.

I am making corrections to the main post little by little, so for those of you who are asking about different ways of testing your memory for stability, please know I am doing what I can. I have to research your suggestion, and make sure it is going to be a sure fire way of proving your stability. It is not that I don't trust what you have to say, but if someone tries to argue that stability test xxx is pointless, I want to have a decent counter argument ready to go so that I don't look stupid, and I can defend integrity of this thread .

I hope you can understand that.









Edit:

I have added a 10 pass IBT run with max settings to the ways that you can prove your system stability.









Also, Yottabyte, Schmuckley, and Blameless you have all been added. I will get you into the spread sheet as soon as I can


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Everything should be up to date now:thumb:

If you did not get a PM with your signature code, please let me know


----------



## ripsaw

single sticks still available at newegg, took a lil bit of a gamble and ordered an unmatched pair. We'll see soon


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> single sticks still available at newegg, took a lil bit of a gamble and ordered an unmatched pair. We'll see soon


That will be interesting to see. But to be honest, I bought a kit, and it comes with two different batch numbers. So with 2 kits I got 3 different batch numbers and I do have some issues with going for the higher overclocks.


----------



## c2thew

Here are my results. I'll probably keep the memory running at either 1866 99924 1.35v since running the memory at 2133 1111111 28 1.5v is good, but the performance gain isn't all that much.


----------



## starships

Wait, are retailers starting to discontinue this ram? Maybe Samsung is getting ready to roll out their new 20nm version? Fairly certain the galaxy s3 is already using 20nm for its ram.

I'm still wondering if standard sized heatspreaders/waterblocks would fit on this ram, anybody know? For aesthetics purposes.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Wait, are retailers starting to discontinue this ram? Maybe Samsung is getting ready to roll out their new 20nm version? Fairly certain the galaxy s3 is already using 20nm for its ram.
> I'm still wondering if standard sized heatspreaders/waterblocks would fit on this ram, anybody know? For aesthetics purposes.


waste of time..they never heat up..even if you juice 'em


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> waste of time..they never heat up..even if you juice 'em


Believe me, I've read enough about this ram to know how much of an utter waste of money it is. Regardless I'm still curious.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> waste of time..they never heat up..even if you juice 'em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I've read enough about this ram to know how much of an utter waste of money it is. Regardless I'm still curious.
Click to expand...

 Samsung RAM isnt a waste of money at all.. I cant think of another IC that will OC 400-600 +mhz off the shelf with consistency. Schmuckley was just pointing out that even jamming 1.9v down the RAMs throat.. they dont get warm. Heatspreaders would be/are just a gimmic or marketing thing for these IC's.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Samsung RAM isnt a waste of money at all.. I cant think of another IC that will OC 400-600 +mhz off the shelf with consistency. Schmuckley was just pointing out that even jamming 1.9v down the RAMs throat.. they dont get warm. Heatspreaders would be/are just a gimmic or marketing thing for these IC's.


I do believe you missed his point. He wasn't saying the ram was a waste of money, he was talking about having heatspreaders or waterblocks on these DIMMs being a waste.


----------



## CL3P20

Ah. Thanks for clarifying. Agreed!


----------



## starships

Yeah, I was referring to the heatspreaders/blocks being a waste, not the RAM. I just really don't like PCB and want to hide it wherever possible for the build I have in mind.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Yeah, I was referring to the heatspreaders/blocks being a waste, not the RAM. I just really don't like PCB and want to hide it wherever possible for the build I have in mind.


It's so .... small. and black. I couldn't think of a better-looking IC


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> It's so .... small. and black. I couldn't think of a better-looking IC


Ha, yeah I was thinking that at least it's black pcb, and won't stick out much. I'd still like to know if anything fits on them though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Very nice!
You got to create the club already...I don't know where I put my ram screenies back when I had these, but the max was 2200mhz cl9-12-12-21-1t at 1.7v








I might join the club eventually, who knows.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Very nice!
> You got to create the club already...I don't know where I put my ram screenies back when I had these, but the max was 2200mhz cl9-12-12-21-1t at 1.7v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might join the club eventually, who knows.


Yeah those gigabyte board are kind of really seeming to NOT like memory overclocks.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I got an MVG, I should update that rig, will do that right away!
It's so much better all around, love it!


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Ha, yeah I was thinking that at least it's black pcb, and won't stick out much. I'd still like to know if anything fits on them though.


Nothing I have found will fit them. Since they don't even clear the secruing tabs on the motherboard, you can't put anything on them. Only option would be a clip-on fan to cover them, for aesthetics.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I got an MVG, I should update that rig, will do that right away!
> It's so much better all around, love it!


Lol, you should have asked me. I was trying to sell mine a while back to make the move to x79.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Very nice!
> You got to create the club already...I don't know where I put my ram screenies back when I had these, but the max was 2200mhz cl9-12-12-21-1t at 1.7v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might join the club eventually, who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah those gigabyte board are kind of really seeming to NOT like memory overclocks.
Click to expand...

Will the Gigabyte Z77 D3H overclock well? I just ordered my RAM and I want to boost this thing up to 2133.


----------



## adridu59

OCUK has samsung memory too.

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-017-SA


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol, you should have asked me. I was trying to sell mine a while back to make the move to x79.


hehe, I got it from MC new...but well, too late I guess. Better stay with z77 unless you wanna have more E-peen or are working with CAD or whatnot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> OCUK has samsung memory too.
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-017-SA


Good price for EU.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> hehe, I got it from MC new...but well, too late I guess. Better stay with z77 unless you wanna have more E-peen or are working with CAD or whatnot.
> Good price for EU.


Yeah it was going to be for editing. I would have liked to have been able to get 64GB of ram for a ram disk when I edit pictures.

I will also add the UK website to the list.


----------



## ivanlabrie

3770k should fare decently...

Have you experimented with different receiver/transmitter slew values with the MVG?
I know it can help increase your max oc without resorting to vdimm first.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That will be interesting to see. But to be honest, I bought a kit, and it comes with two different batch numbers. So with 2 kits I got 3 different batch numbers and I do have some issues with going for the higher overclocks.


Got em 2 sticks, same batch number. 1240. Now on to installation testing...


----------



## ripsaw

Can i join? will start overclocking more later









Thanks everyone! These sticks are awesome!








easy first overclock btw, just went into uefi and changed frequency to 1866


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, they can take up to 2133mhz really easily.


----------



## Mr357

I really need some help overclocking this stuff. I've never really OC'd RAM before, and I'm kinda lost on timings and such. So far the best I've gotten stable is 1866MHz timed at 9-9-9-24 1T with 1.404V. That configuration has passed multiple runs of Super Pi and Prime95 with zero errors.

What's the max recommended voltage?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd try 1.5v and go for as high a mhz rating as you can using the stock timings first. Give that a try and see how that goes!


----------



## Zeek

I should be ordering mine in the next week. Hopefully I can get a nice OC on em


----------



## ivanlabrie

Your chip should easily clock those over 2300mhz...my friend's 8120 does 2333mhz cl9-10-10-21-1t at 1.5v easily.


----------



## ripsaw

There's my first overclock stable @1866 1.35v


This h100 can't handle any serious overclocking with my 'bad' chip...vid 1.321v, im offset -.105 at stock frequencies and it still gets hot! 1.195 was lowest i could get stable on manual. Time to look at a watercooling kit


----------



## Canis-X

....here ya go


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> ....here ya go


whats the dram voltage? looks good!

EDIT: Forgot about Maxxmem


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Stability tests guys. I need stability tests to enter your overclock to the spread sheet.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> whats the dram voltage? looks good!
> EDIT: Forgot about Maxxmem


Perfect example of what I want to see for club entry.

Give me a bit. I am working out some of my own problems with my PC. If I don't respond to you tonight, it is because I beat my PC to death with a rock.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Perfect example of what I want to see for club entry.
> Give me a bit. I am working out some of my own problems with my PC. If I don't respond to you tonight, it is because I beat my PC to death with a rock.


Cool! No worries. I know how it is. I can't get my o/c stable at 4.5, plus im spraying/modding my case lol


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> whats the dram voltage? looks good!
> EDIT: Forgot about Maxxmem


1.55v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Stability tests guys. I need stability tests to enter your overclock to the spread sheet.


Sorry, I didn't see anything on the OP about stability tests to get into the club...
Quote:


> Spoiler: Want to join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> To enter the club, have a to take a screen shot of your CPU-Z screen showing your memory with a note pad with your OCN name on the same screen.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> 1.55v
> Sorry, I didn't see anything on the OP about stability tests to get into the club...


You can join the club by simply having the memory. No problem. But to submit an overclocking result, it has to have some type of stability validation. In fact, it is right under the spoiler you quoted.



Spoiler: Have an overclock that you want to show off?



To submit your memory overclock, please take a screen shot with your OCN name somewhere on the page, CPU-Z showing your memory settings, and show that prime 95 has been running for 4 hours on blend. I would also like it if you can run a maxmemm benchmark and post your submitted score.

Alternatively, you can also run Intel burn test on max settings for 10 passes. It will take up a lot less of your time, BUT BE CAREFUL WITH YOUR CPU OVERCLOCK IF YOU ARE RUNNING AN IVY BRIDGE CPU!!!! Intel burn test will turn your IB chip into an inferno fairly quickly.


----------



## Canis-X

Holy cow....so sorry, completely overlooked that. Man this cold medicine is really messing my head up.....yep yep....time to call it a night! LOL


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Holy cow....so sorry, completely overlooked that. Man this cold medicine is really messing my head up.....yep yep....time to call it a night! LOL


lol, I completely understand. Get well soon.


----------



## ripsaw

How do I add club to signature?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> How do I add club to signature?


I sent you and all the new members a PM


----------



## sherlock

Here is my Samsung, add me to the Club please:



OC is 2133 11-11-11-27 1T 1.5V, passed Prime Custom Blend(7G) 15min, will try to find time to do a 4hr run soon.


----------



## ComputerRestore

I don't think that MaxxMem2 likes Piledriver CPU's



But.... can I join the group

Edit: Updated more results


*4.7Ghz - Stock Ram (1600Mhz)*


*4.7Ghz - 1866Mhz Ram*


*Stock CPU and Ram*

Yeah, definitely a problem with MaxMemm2. I get the same results with 1 stick as I do with 2-4. It's only running single channel. Hope they fix this so I can post some nice results.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Just FYI guys, I have been getting errors with my google docs. I have been trying to work it out over the last couple days without much success. I will be calling google tomorrow to see what is going on, but in the mean time, would someone recommend a different way of posting members and overclocks?


----------



## eBombzor

I got batch 12/29. Do these batches overclock well? Tried to boot with 2133 @ stock timings and stock voltages, but couldn't.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I got batch 12/29. Do these batches overclock well? Tried to boot with 2133 @ stock timings and stock voltages, but couldn't.


Depend on your IMC(i7>i5>i3 I think) and there is some level of silicon lottery involved, my pair can do 2133 10-10-10-28 1T at 1.5V right now with my stock i7-3770K, Passed prime 95 15 min, will do a longer run along soon.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Depend on your IMC(i7>i5>i3 I think) and there is some level of silicon lottery involved, my pair can do 2133 10-10-10-28 1T at 1.5V right now with my stock i7-3770K, Passed prime 95 15 min, will do a longer run along soon.


I think there is a lot to this, I've got a bit of a dud 3570k, and I'm begining to suspect the IMC is limiting me. I have a set of vengeance I've been trying to OC along with this stuff, and I can't seem to get much over the 1833 multiplier, no matter how far I open up the timings at 1.55v. Of course, my dz77ga-70k might be getting in the way as well, it's kind of a crappy board.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I got batch 12/29. Do these batches overclock well? Tried to boot with 2133 @ stock timings and stock voltages, but couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Depend on your IMC(i7>i5>i3 I think) and there is some level of silicon lottery involved, my pair can do 2133 10-10-10-28 1T at 1.5V right now with my stock i7-3770K, Passed prime 95 15 min, will do a longer run along soon.
Click to expand...

What does IMC stand for? I have a 3220 and I think I'll try stock timings w/ 1.5 to get up to 2133.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What does IMC stand for? I have a 3220 and I think I'll try stock timings w/ 1.5 to get up to 2133.


IMC= integrated memory controller(on the CPU), I think I read somewhere that same gen i7 generally have stronger IMC than i5, don't know how i5 & i3 IMCs differ in ability to hold an Overclock.


----------



## King4x4

Got these rams at two awesome speeds.

8-8-8-21 T1 1600mhz

and

10-10-10-28 T2 2133mhz

Gonna stick with the first one since windows feels more snappier.


----------



## eBombzor

Ok passed Prime95 for 20 min on 1866 9-9-9-24 @ 1.4v.

Don't Ivy Bridge CPUs have better RAM overclocking ability than any other CPU?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Ok passed Prime95 for 20 min on 1866 9-9-9-24 @ 1.4v.
> Don't Ivy Bridge CPUs have better RAM overclocking ability than any other CPU?


Nope, 3770k's have more bandwidth and clock ram absurdely fast, but the lesser sku's not so much. The AMD FX series have the best (as in raw mhz/timings) but their bandwidth is much lower.


----------



## FeelKun

I'm currently overclocking my ram. But I'm confused on the timings tRFC and below. If someone could help me tighten the timings it would be much appreciated, thanks












Spoiler: Ram Timings


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Ok passed Prime95 for 20 min on 1866 9-9-9-24 @ 1.4v.
> Don't Ivy Bridge CPUs have better RAM overclocking ability than any other CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, 3770k's have more bandwidth and clock ram absurdely fast, but the lesser sku's not so much. The AMD FX series have the best (as in raw mhz/timings) but their bandwidth is much lower.
Click to expand...

Oh ok. Is memtest86 a good program for checking stable OCs?


----------



## King4x4

I leave it to get two passes and then I consider that a stable OC.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> I leave it to get two passes and then I consider that a stable OC.


A minimum of 24 hours on prime 95, memtest 86, and like 30 runs of IBT on max is what I consider bullet proof stable.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> I leave it to get two passes and then I consider that a stable OC.
> 
> 
> 
> A minimum of 24 hours on prime 95, memtest 86, and like 30 runs of IBT on max is what I consider bullet proof stable.
Click to expand...

Yea but that wastes sooo much power. Maybe that's a little overboard, unless it's a really crazy overclock.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Prime95 blend with max memory for 18hs after running memtest86+ overnight error free plus a cinebench run is what I consider stable.








...and playing Borderlands 2 for an hour at least


----------



## adridu59

Is the Samsung memory getting discontinued?

Its OOS at Newegg along with some other stores and price raised on Amazon...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Is the Samsung memory getting discontinued?
> Its OOS at Newegg along with some other stores and price raised on Amazon...


No, that happens all the time. I should add that to the first post that this stuff sells out like crazy.


----------



## [CyGnus]

will update soon, managed 2400MHz with 1.58v, i am trying lower heheh


----------



## Belial

Is there 2x2gb of this stuff?

I used to think 20 hours of p95 or something like that is all you need, but after overclocking a couple CPUs to their edge, I've had all sorts of stability issues only manifest in the later hours of p95. I had one motherboard/dimm issue where an overclock consistently failed only in the 8th hour, I've had overclocks that failed after the 20th hour many times (26th hour...).

I think 30 hours is what you gotta do. People say 24 hours because I think that's right below 2 passes (@15 minutes each test) but to really be thorough just run it a little longer for 30 so you actually get 2 full passes. I've had so many things fail at a specific FFT only after 20+ hours of testing, yet when testing specifically at that FFT, the computer ran fine.

I don't really bother with much else, other than Max ram custom blend p95 priority 10. I sometimes gotta use internet so ill set task manager priority of p95 back to normal though. IBT, OCCT, memtests.... i almost feel like they are a waste of time when you gotta run 30 hour p95 anyways. I might do something like a few minutes of p95 or hyperpi just for a quick check when feeling something out, but it's really best to do a 30 hour test even on your initial, low overclocks. Nothing worse than being agitated about why some overclock isn't working, when it turned out that some way lower overclock you took for granted and figured had got to be stable, was definitely not stable.


----------



## Zeek

I just started running prime. 2ish hours in. Chip is at 4.5ghz 1.25v. Ram's at 1866 8-9-8-24-1T 1.48v Let's see how this goes


----------



## [CyGnus]

Ok it seems they dont like cas10 at 2400MHz here are my results:


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Ok it seems they dont like cas10 at 2400MHz here are my results:


That's a very good score!








Overclock the cpu higher and submit it to hwbot xD


----------



## [CyGnus]

Thanks, i can run the CPU at 5GHz but i just want to know the power at 24/7 settings. But if you want to know what it is at 5GHz i can run it, let me know


----------



## Zeek

Do it


----------



## [CyGnus]

OK here are the results at 5GHz:


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> OK here are the results at 5GHz:


Told ya...quite a bump in bandwidth








You could get a decent superpi 32m run with some tweaking here and there.


----------



## Zeek

That's insane. I'm trying to get mine stable at 1866 8-9-9-22-1T 1.5v. Prime stable for 2.5hours and running memtest86+ right now.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Got to give a try for 2600MHz


----------



## Zeek

Woah, good luck with that!

Edit: After some tweaking and some memtest, prime, and IBT I finally got my ram stable


----------



## [CyGnus]

Little update on 24/7 settings messing around with stable secondary timings and managed that cas10 with 2400MHz







( IBT max mem 25runs , for me its good enough for 24/7)



And another at 5.1GHz:


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hey CyGnus (killer tune btw) do you have any type of AC unit or really cold air you could move through them?
I've seen some really awesome results when having them fed with 10c air, they seem to scale pretty well up to 2v vdimm, 1.95v on regular ambient temps. I wouldn't go over 1.7v for 24/7 use though.
You might get close to 3ghz with them with some cold, but under 5c they seem to lose stability.
Can you try that?


----------



## Zeek

It's pretty cold outside for me right now


----------



## dmanstasiu

16ºC temp difference between cores ...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> It's pretty cold outside for me right now


Cool! Give it a shot


----------



## Zeek

My sammys seem to not like the cold, or are already dying on me. I can't even boot at 2400 with my old timings


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> My sammys seem to not like the cold, or are already dying on me. I can't even boot at 2400 with my old timings


I don't think they like the cold at all. I was winter benching with my Rig and I had to switch to my Kingstons, because it kept freezing.
Even if I had my case set up near the window, at around 0 Celsius the Sammy's would act up.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I don't think they like the cold at all. I was winter benching with my Rig and I had to switch to my Kingstons, because it kept freezing.
> Even if I had my case set up near the window, at around 0 Celsius the Sammy's would act up.


Mine boot fine at 1866 8-9-9-22 but anything over 2133 needs ridiculous timings. Waiting for my room to get warm again so I can test to see if it was the cold indeed.

Cold room is still cold :|


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hey CyGnus (killer tune btw) do you have any type of AC unit or really cold air you could move through them?
> I've seen some really awesome results when having them fed with 10c air, they seem to scale pretty well up to 2v vdimm, 1.95v on regular ambient temps. I wouldn't go over 1.7v for 24/7 use though.
> You might get close to 3ghz with them with some cold, but under 5c they seem to lose stability.
> Can you try that?


I have a 120mm fan on top of them my ambient is 14/15ºc and i dont have any AC unit here, though i am very pleased with the results so far


----------



## ivanlabrie

Anything below 5-10c is trouble...10c is the sweetspot for high vdimm action.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

My Asrock Z77E seems to default to 1.58v which sucks cause I did not look at first (my fault, yes) and was thus way overvolting them.


----------



## kevindd992002

So for SB, this has to be the best 2x4GB RAM kit available?

Are they supposed to be better than my 2 kits of G.Skill F3-12800CL6D-4GBXH?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So for SB, this has to be the best 2x4GB RAM kit available?
> 
> Are they supposed to be better than my 2 kits of G.Skill F3-12800CL6D-4GBXH?


If you want low profile, low power memory, then this is pretty much the best.

The G. Skill looks like it overclocks very well even compared to this RAM. Tho I'm not sure how well they undervolt.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> If you want low profile, low power memory, then this is pretty much the best.
> 
> The G. Skill looks like it overclocks very well even compared to this RAM. Tho I'm not sure how well they undervolt.


Ah. Is undervolting really important or RAM modules though? I mean do they produce heat that much?

I'm contemplating if I should sell my 2 kits of G.Skill and get these?


----------



## Zeek

I don't really know much about ram but I was just wondering. I use photoshop often, basically daily. Ediit/render videos quite often, game here and there etc. Would it be better to keep the ram as is (1866 8-9-9-21-1T 1.505v) or OC it a little bit higher to like 2133 or 2400?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I don't really know much about ram but I was just wondering. I use photoshop often, basically daily. Ediit/render videos quite often, game here and there etc. Would it be better to keep the ram as is (1866 8-9-9-21-1T 1.505v) or OC it a little bit higher to like 2133 or 2400?


Real-world benefits from higher memory bandwidth can be somewhat hit-or-miss depending on exactly what you are doing. Games won't see much, if any, improvement but something like calculations with HyperPi would. So...you should just try for yourself and see. Rendering _could_ see a boost. The likely answer is "not really", though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ah. Is undervolting really important or RAM modules though? I mean do they produce heat that much?
> 
> I'm contemplating if I should sell my 2 kits of G.Skill and get these?


Those sticks are actually much faster, they can hit really high clocks with super tight timings, which normally beat the modern ram sticks.
Try to hit 2200mhz cl7-11-7-27-1t with 1.7v and see how that goes. You might be able to hit 2400mhz with the same timings or 9-11-9-28-1t.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I don't really know much about ram but I was just wondering. I use photoshop often, basically daily. Ediit/render videos quite often, game here and there etc. Would it be better to keep the ram as is (1866 8-9-9-21-1T 1.505v) or OC it a little bit higher to like 2133 or 2400?


You'll cut down on your encoding times and the like, not sure how much though, but if you manage to hit 2400mhz cl10 or cl9 you might see a nice boost all around.


----------



## Cyrious

I must get a kit of this stuff for my EVGA 790i board... Problem is, i dont wanna spend money on something that ultimately might not work with my hardware. But if it does work, it will effectively remove memory stability as one of the things i need to keep an eye on when overclocking my processor.
Does anyone here know of anyone who has run a kit of these on such an old DDR3 board?


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You'll cut down on your encoding times and the like, not sure how much though, but if you manage to hit 2400mhz cl10 or cl9 you might see a nice boost all around.


Gonna see what kind of timings and such I can get later. What's the max safe voltage for 24/7?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> I must get a kit of this stuff for my EVGA 790i board... Problem is, i dont wanna spend money on something that ultimately might not work with my hardware. But if it does work, it will effectively remove memory stability as one of the things i need to keep an eye on when overclocking my processor.
> Does anyone here know of anyone who has run a kit of these on such an old DDR3 board?


These are no good for 775, cause they can't take voltages over 1.9v without cold AND they don't do tight timings with low clocks really well.
Your best bet would be to get Crucial ram, the new 1600 cl8 would be ideal, or the 2gb sticks (ballistix tactical tracers). Another good options is elpida hyper ram, which is older ddr3, gonna have to be used though and only comes in 1gb and 2gb per stick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Gonna see what kind of timings and such I can get later. What's the max safe voltage for 24/7?


Awesome man! I'd go up to 1.65v but I tend to push things...Most folks won't do over 1.575v with these cause of the slim pcb.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Awesome man! I'd go up to 1.65v but I tend to push things...Most folks won't do over 1.575v with these cause of the slim pcb.


I'm not too worried since I have extra ram laying around so if they die on me I'm fine


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Those sticks are actually much faster, they can hit really high clocks with super tight timings, which normally beat the modern ram sticks.
> Try to hit 2200mhz cl7-11-7-27-1t with 1.7v and see how that goes. You might be able to hit 2400mhz with the same timings or 9-11-9-28-1t..


I thought 1.65V is the 24/7 safe voltage for these modules?

I just tried 2133 9-11-9-27-2t timings and I still had an error with HCI Design Memtest. So I should still increase timings? Does this mean that my memory kits suck?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I thought 1.65V is the 24/7 safe voltage for these modules?
> 
> I just tried 2133 9-11-9-27-2t timings and I still had an error with HCI Design Memtest. So I should still increase timings? Does this mean that my memory kits suck?


No, depends...Use 1.2v on imc and vtt (vccio and vccsa) to determine how much vdimm you need.
Try 2133mhz cl7-11-7-27-1t with auto subs and 1.7v first.

You got a 2500k right? Your imc might be weak if that's the case. (if you got a 2500k don't change vccio and vccsa cause they can't take as much voltage as Ivy!)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> No, depends...Use 1.2v on imc and vtt (vccio and vccsa) to determine how much vdimm you need.
> Try 2133mhz cl7-11-7-27-1t with auto subs and 1.7v first.
> 
> You got a 2500k right? Your imc might be weak if that's the case. (if you got a 2500k don't change vccio and vccsa cause they can't take as much voltage as Ivy!)


Yes, my CPU is 2500K.

The voltage of the IMC is the VCCIO, right? Is there a reason to change VCCSA? I'm reading that VCCSA should not be altered to manual at all, don't know if that's accurate info though?

I actually can't boot with CL7, the lowest I can get is CL8 for it to POST. What do you mean with "auto subs"? So 1.7V is fine for 24/7 VDIMM?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yes, my CPU is 2500K.
> 
> 1)The voltage of the IMC is the VCCIO, right? Is there a reason to change VCCSA? I'm reading that VCCSA should not be altered to manual at all, don't know if that's accurate info though?
> 
> 2)I actually can't boot with CL7, the lowest I can get is CL8 for it to POST. What do you mean with "auto subs"? 3)So 1.7V is fine for 24/7 VDIMM?


1)Vccsa is imc, vtt is vccio. Don't fiddle with those for reassurance...the imc is not as strong as Ivy but still really good.
2)Auto subs is using automatic secondary timings in your bios. Use cl8-10-8-28-1t at 2133mhz, see how that goes with 1.7v
3)Yep, those older ic's can take up to 1.75v for daily usage, though 1.7v is 'safer'. Just have a fan blow air at them...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 1)Vccsa is imc, vtt is vccio. Don't fiddle with those for reassurance...the imc is not as strong as Ivy but still really good.
> 2)Auto subs is using automatic secondary timings in your bios. Use cl8-10-8-28-1t at 2133mhz, see how that goes with 1.7v
> 3)Yep, those older ic's can take up to 1.75v for daily usage, though 1.7v is 'safer'. Just have a fan blow air at them...


Ok thanks. I'll see what I can do. How about for Vcore voltage? I'm actually running a stability test right now with HCI Design Memtest software at the same 2133 9-11-9-27-2t settings but I took the liberty to raise Vcore to 1.4V 4.5GHz. I know 1.4V is too high but I just want to eliminate Vcore out of the equation, for now. I'm at 127% coverage without any errors now and still continuing. Is this testing method fine?

When you say not fiddle with VCCSA and VCCIO, that means leave them at Auto?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok thanks. I'll see what I can do. How about for Vcore voltage? I'm actually running a stability test right now with HCI Design Memtest software at the same 2133 9-11-9-27-2t settings but I took the liberty to raise Vcore to 1.4V 4.5GHz. I know 1.4V is too high but I just want to eliminate Vcore out of the equation, for now. I'm at 127% coverage without any errors now and still continuing. Is this testing method fine?
> 
> When you say not fiddle with VCCSA and VCCIO, that means leave them at Auto?


Yeah, try auto first...if that fails with 1.4v vcore you might need a bit more vccsa and vccio. Check SB guides cause I don't recall the safe voltages really.


----------



## hyujmn

I'll add mine to this list when I get home from work.

Currently have it at 2000mhz 9-10-9-24-1t @ 1.425v. If I try to set it to 2133, my PC won't even boot, even if I jack in 1.475v. I haven't tried going past there yet.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Don't be afraid to do so...Samsung only undervolts them cause they can run those clocks with such low voltage. That's all really.








This same ic's come in 1.65v rated ram running much higher clocks.

EDIT: In fact the ram has two profiles you can see in cpu-z and your bios. One of them has 1.5v as rated vdimm for boards that don't support less than that. They can run those volts no prob...


----------



## Zeek

Hmmm, now no matter what I do I can't get the sticks to boot even at 2200 11-13-13-35 1.65v. when before I had em at 2400 10-12-12-30 1.55v. This is strange or my sticks are already dying


----------



## ivanlabrie

Perhaps something degraded there...what imc/vccsa and vtt/vccio volts where you running? I think I degraded my imc in my previous 3770k and had a similar thing with my greens. (running a z77x-ud5h btw...those GB boards kinda suck for clocking these sticks)

Do you still got that fx8120 of yours? they clock ram great in general, better than Ivy but with slower bandwidth cause of the limited cpu nb speed and lousy memory controller. Try the sticks in that rig to see if they degraded.


----------



## Zeek

I returned the 8120 for the 3770K+Mobo and greens. I was running everything on auto except for the ram voltage and speed/timings. Aw this sucks :c


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I returned the 8120 for the 3770K+Mobo and greens. I was running everything on auto except for the ram voltage and speed/timings. Aw this sucks :c


Rather odd...Sub timings sometimes make things complicated. Let me get ya some sample timings to try out.

EDIT: Try these timings...

You're gonna need at least 1.7v for 2400mhz, try 1.75v and see if it posts.
Use 1.2v for both vccio and vccsa btw and see if you can change the ram voltage switching frequency (vrm setting, not sure how it's called or if your bios has it). Select manual and try higher than the default 300 value, something like 320-400
This is also a very good read.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Rather odd...Sub timings sometimes make things complicated. Let me get ya some sample timings to try out.


I'd appreciate that.

Oh and the voltage shouldn't have degraded em I think.

DRAM V: 1.5v I changed that all around tho
VTT V: 1.076
PCH V: 1.059
CPU PLL V: 1.832 I lowered that as much as possible. Don't remember what I'm running but it's low lol
VCCSA V: .925


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, try auto first...if that fails with 1.4v vcore you might need a bit more vccsa and vccio. Check SB guides cause I don't recall the safe voltages really.


Ok, I'll give it a try but usually should Vcore set to Auto enough for overclocking RAM?

I had a false alarm, my current HCI Design Memtest failed even at 1.4 Vcore, 1.65V Vdimm, and 1.2 VCCIO.

I did read about safe voltages and they say that 1.65V Vdimm is the safe for 24/7 use?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I'd appreciate that.
> 
> Oh and the voltage shouldn't have degraded em I think.
> 
> DRAM V: 1.5v I changed that all around tho
> VTT V: 1.076
> PCH V: 1.059
> CPU PLL V: 1.832 I lowered that as much as possible. Don't remember what I'm running but it's low lol
> VCCSA V: .925


Read my edit, use 1.7v dram and 1.2v VTT/VCCSA. That should max your ram oc easily...


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Read my edit, use 1.7v dram and 1.2v VTT/VCCSA. That should max your ram oc easily...


Oh don't worry, I've tried that as well. Still a no go :l


----------



## kevindd992002

@ivanlabrie

At 1.7V VDIMM, VCCIO Auto (by the way, there is not VCCSA setting for my board), and 10-8-10-28-1t settings the system won't POST. What is my next step?

Also, according to this: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?264847-Ultimate-Sandy-Bridge-OC-Guide-P67A-UD7-Performance-Review :

VCCIO (VTT) is the IMC voltage.
VCCSA is the system agent voltage that provides power to components OTHER THAN DDR3.

I thought you said VCCSA is the IMC voltage?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @ivanlabrie
> 
> At 1.7V VDIMM, VCCIO Auto (by the way, there is not VCCSA setting for my board), and 10-8-10-28-1t settings the system won't POST. What is my next step?
> 
> Also, according to this: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?264847-Ultimate-Sandy-Bridge-OC-Guide-P67A-UD7-Performance-Review :
> 
> VCCIO (VTT) is the IMC voltage.
> VCCSA is the system agent voltage that provides power to components OTHER THAN DDR3.
> 
> I thought you said VCCSA is the IMC voltage?


Gigabyte boards call vccsa IMC...it IS the system agent voltage and helps with ram oc, when going for really high clocks.

The timings should look like cl8-10-8-27-1t or 8-12-8-28-1t. Try 8-11-7-27-1t as well and check the performance with maxxmem preview.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Gigabyte boards call vccsa IMC...it IS the system agent voltage and helps with ram oc, when going for really high clocks.
> 
> The timings should look like cl8-10-8-27-1t or 8-12-8-28-1t. Try 8-11-7-27-1t as well and check the performance with maxxmem preview.


Ah. So for ASUS boards, VCCIO is the IMC voltage and VCCSA is just simply the System Agent Voltage?

Alright, I will. I'm wondering though, where do you get these timing combinations? Are these standard combinations? I'm new to RAM overclocking, really.

Also, I noticed that when I set command rate to 1t the system will POST but won't boot into Windows and will stuck randomly with a garbage monitor display. What will I do with this?


----------



## CL3P20

IO = CPU VTT voltage

SA = CPU IMC voltage


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> IO = CPU VTT voltage
> SA = CPU IMC voltage


That's what he's saying but the xtremesystems link above says otherwise?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> IO = CPU VTT voltage
> SA = CPU IMC voltage
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he's saying but the xtremesystems link above says otherwise?
Click to expand...

um not really..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> IO = CPU VTT voltage
> SA = CPU IMC voltage


QFT!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ah. So for ASUS boards, VCCIO is the IMC voltage and VCCSA is just simply the System Agent Voltage?
> 
> Alright, I will. I'm wondering though, where do you get these timing combinations? Are these standard combinations? I'm new to RAM overclocking, really.
> 
> Also, I noticed that when I set command rate to 1t the system will POST but won't boot into Windows and will stuck randomly with a garbage monitor display. What will I do with this?


As for the timings, they are known timing combinations that work with your particular ram chips. Different models use different ram chips which have a known behavior. Companies don't reveal which ram ic they use but after several people ripped their heatsinks out and checked the ram chips inside we now can guess what the ram chip is by either stock clocks/timings/voltage or serial number/model and whatnot...
In your case, that Ripjaws set with 6-8-6-24 timings at 800mhz (1600mhz effective) is 99% sure using Powerchip ic's also known as PSC. They might do high clocks with really tight timings if they are good.
They can take up to 1.75v easily on air, and maybe more for benching, but keep it below 1.75v for 24/7 use if you wanna keep them. They are not made anymore, yet benchers collect them and bin them, cause they are the best type of ram ic for competitive 2d benching these days (on the Ivy bridge platform).

Try the xmp profile first, and then loosen the first 4 timings till you post at 2133mhz. The first and third should be equal and the second one 4 numbers higher than them first. (modify it and use 1.7v for dram when doing this)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> um not really..


Did you read this though?

VCCIO: more commonly known at QPI/VTT voltage, this is the VTT voltage. Formally known as Processor Power for I/O *it is the voltage for the integrated memory controller* as well as the PCI-E controller. While Intel's Maximum is 1.05 +/- 3% = 1.08v, you can go higher, much higher. I would recommend staying below 1.2v for 24/7 use, but depending on the quality of the IMC on your chip, I have seen 2133 MHz done on as little at 1.1v. I used 1.12v for overclocking my Dominator 1600 MHz to 1866 MHz, and it did it without any problems. Do realize that this voltage contributes heat as well to the whole thermal package.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> QFT!
> As for the timings, they are known timing combinations that work with your particular ram chips. Different models use different ram chips which have a known behavior. Companies don't reveal which ram ic they use but after several people ripped their heatsinks out and checked the ram chips inside we now can guess what the ram chip is by either stock clocks/timings/voltage or serial number/model and whatnot...
> In your case, that Ripjaws set with 6-8-6-24 timings at 800mhz (1600mhz effective) is 99% sure using Powerchip ic's also known as PSC. They might do high clocks with really tight timings if they are good.
> They can take up to 1.75v easily on air, and maybe more for benching, but keep it below 1.75v for 24/7 use if you wanna keep them. They are not made anymore, yet benchers collect them and bin them, cause they are the best type of ram ic for competitive 2d benching these days (on the Ivy bridge platform).
> 
> Try the xmp profile first, and then loosen the first 4 timings till you post at 2133mhz. The first and third should be equal and the second one 4 numbers higher than them first. (modify it and use 1.7v for dram when doing this)


Oh ok. So 1.7 is good for 24/7?

My kits are good, yes, but are they still good if 2 kits are combined to make 4x2GB and populate all 4 DIMM slots? Populating all slots is more taxing to the IMC, right?

But the XMP profile is 1600MHz? How about the 4th timing and the 5th timing, what are their relation to the first three?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Did you read this though?
> 
> VCCIO: more commonly known at QPI/VTT voltage, this is the VTT voltage. Formally known as Processor Power for I/O *it is the voltage for the integrated memory controller* as well as the PCI-E controller. While Intel's Maximum is 1.05 +/- 3% = 1.08v, you can go higher, much higher. I would recommend staying below 1.2v for 24/7 use, but depending on the quality of the IMC on your chip, I have seen 2133 MHz done on as little at 1.1v. I used 1.12v for overclocking my Dominator 1600 MHz to 1866 MHz, and it did it without any problems. Do realize that this voltage contributes heat as well to the whole thermal package.
> Oh ok. So 1.7 is good for 24/7?
> 
> My kits are good, yes, but are they still good if 2 kits are combined to make 4x2GB and populate all 4 DIMM slots? Populating all slots is more taxing to the IMC, right?
> 
> But the XMP profile is 1600MHz? How about the 4th timing and the 5th timing, what are their relation to the first three?


Two kits of the same ram? Full populated ram slots will be harder for the imc, if you need 8gb use it as is and settle with 1866mhz with awesome timings, or whatever you can get at 2133mhz.
1.65v is quite common rating for those sticks, so 1.7v is nothing for them really.
Also, CL3P2O is a really well known bencher, he knows his stuff







Check his hwbot.org profile out before arguing with him lol
I mean, I know a few things, but I have like 28pts and he has over 400 lol...
The secondary and tertiary timings will be complicated to tweak. Just use the numbers to the left of the AUTO value and set those manually. Loosen them a few notches each time...I'd use auto first though.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Two kits of the same ram? Full populated ram slots will be harder for the imc, if you need 8gb use it as is and settle with 1866mhz with awesome timings, or whatever you can get at 2133mhz.
> 1.65v is quite common rating for those sticks, so 1.7v is nothing for them really.
> Also, CL3P2O is a really well known bencher, he knows his stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check his hwbot.org profile out before arguing with him lol
> I mean, I know a few things, but I have like 28pts and he has over 400 lol...
> The secondary and tertiary timings will be complicated to tweak. Just use the numbers to the left of the AUTO value and set those manually. Loosen them a few notches each time...I'd use auto first though.


Yes, because when I was buying RAM modules there wasn't a single 2x4GB kit that was CAS6. I was recommended these kits because they are known to be very good overclockers as you have mentioned also. Are we referring to the same kit from the very start of our conversation? The 2x2GB kit?

Oh, I didn't know about CL3P2O but now I know







I wasn't actually arguing with him. I'm just asking why the link above says that VCCIO is the IMC voltage? At what frequencies should the IMC voltage increased up to its max of 1.2V anyway?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> The secondary and tertiary timings will be complicated to tweak. Just use the numbers to the left of the AUTO value and set those manually. Loosen them a few notches each time...I'd use auto first though.


Secondary and tertiary timings? I wasn't asking about those actually







I thought those timings should be left default? Is there an advantage on manually inputting the number to the left of AUTO?

We are only concerned with the 5 primary timings, right? You said the 1st and 3rd timings should be equal. The 2nd timing should be plus 4 to the 1st/3rd. Now I was asking what is the 4th (usually 20+) and 5th timing (command rate), what is their relation to the firs three?


----------



## Zeek

Well, poop. I think they already degraded on me or my IMC degraded. 1866 8-9-9-21 works fine but even 2133 11-11-11-28 is not booting. I can only test em on my backup AMD rig but I don't even think they'll go passed 1600 on an Athlon II X4 620


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yes, because when I was buying RAM modules there wasn't a single 2x4GB kit that was CAS6. I was recommended these kits because they are known to be very good overclockers as you have mentioned also. Are we referring to the same kit from the very start of our conversation? The 2x2GB kit?
> 
> Oh, I didn't know about CL3P2O but now I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't actually arguing with him. I'm just asking why the link above says that VCCIO is the IMC voltage? At what frequencies should the IMC voltage increased up to its max of 1.2V anyway?
> Secondary and tertiary timings? I wasn't asking about those actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought those timings should be left default? Is there an advantage on manually inputting the number to the left of AUTO?
> 
> We are only concerned with the 5 primary timings, right? You said the 1st and 3rd timings should be equal. The 2nd timing should be plus 4 to the 1st/3rd. Now I was asking what is the 4th (usually 20+) and 5th timing (command rate), what is their relation to the firs three?


Normally these sticks can't do anything below 27 or 28 at higher clocks, hence the suggestion.
Command rate should be 1t, or 2t for clocks over 2600mhz, but that would only work if your imc could do it. Stick to 1t if possible...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Well, poop. I think they already degraded on me or my IMC degraded. 1866 8-9-9-21 works fine but even 2133 11-11-11-28 is not booting. I can only test em on my backup AMD rig but I don't even think they'll go passed 1600 on an Athlon II X4 620


How odd...Sounds like a bad or degraded imc, ram sticks are really tough.
And no, an am3 cpu will not go past 1600mhz, though you can probably do tighter timings at least. (cl7-7-7-21) lol
I'd give them a go with the I7, you might need to tweak some more things. Have you read that guide I posted?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Normally these sticks can't do anything below 27 or 28 at higher clocks, hence the suggestion.
> Command rate should be 1t, or 2t for clocks over 2600mhz, but that would only work if your imc could do it. Stick to 1t if possible...


And as I've noticed on my testing, as soon as I set command rate to 1t then I can POST but cannot boot into Windows. Does that mean my IMC can't handle it?

Can I push these sticks up to 2400? The last time I've checked I cannot POST at 2400 but I didn't know what timings to use then.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> How odd...Sounds like a bad or degraded imc, ram sticks are really tough.
> And no, an am3 cpu will not go past 1600mhz, though you can probably do tighter timings at least. (cl7-7-7-21) lol
> I'd give them a go with the I7, you might need to tweak some more things. Have you read that guide I posted?


The one above? or a page back with the timings? I tried em all and a no go :l


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> And as I've noticed on my testing, as soon as I set command rate to 1t then I can POST but cannot boot into Windows. Does that mean my IMC can't handle it?
> 
> Can I push these sticks up to 2400? The last time I've checked I cannot POST at 2400 but I didn't know what timings to use then.


2400mhz isn't possible with a Sandy cpu.

Use 2t if it posts and tweak the other main timings...Try 1866mhz cl7-9-7-24-2t with 1.7v. I could do that using my CRAPPY G620 sb cpu which has the most basic IMC in the world lol


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 2400mhz isn't possible with a Sandy cpu.
> 
> Use 2t if it posts and tweak the other main timings...Try 1866mhz cl7-9-7-24-2t with 1.7v. I could do that using my CRAPPY G620 sb cpu which has the most basic IMC in the world lol


Ok, lol. But I remember that I cannot even POST with CAS=7 even at 1600MHz. I can POST at CAS6 when only 1 kit (2x2GB) is installed. But as soon as I install 4 modules, then the lowest CAS that I could post is 8. I can POST at 1600 8-10-6-24-2t but not sure if is stable. That is with 1.65V vdimm though.

Is higher frequency or lower timings better?

When you recommended 1866mhz cl7-9-7-24-2t, I thought the 2nd timing should be 11 (7+4)?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok, lol. But I remember that I cannot even POST with CAS=7 even at 1600MHz. I can POST at CAS6 when only 1 kit (2x2GB) is installed. But as soon as I install 4 modules, then the lowest CAS that I could post is 8. I can POST at 1600 8-10-6-24-2t but not sure if is stable. That is with 1.65V vdimm though.
> 
> Is higher frequency or lower timings better?
> 
> When you recommended 1866mhz cl7-9-7-24-2t, I thought the 2nd timing should be 11 (7+4)?


You need both: high freq with tight timings, specially wiith SB which can't do over 2133mhz without touching bclk.
I know these sticks can hit trp 9 at 1866 on SB cause I have done it. That timing must be loosened when going up, same as the one before command rate. It would look like this:

1600-1866 x-9-x-24/27
2133-2300 x-11-x-28

Depends on your sticks or imc, but that's relatively commonplace.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You need both: high freq with tight timings, specially wiith SB which can't do over 2133mhz without touching bclk.
> I know these sticks can hit trp 9 at 1866 on SB cause I have done it. That timing must be loosened when going up, same as the one before command rate. It would look like this:
> 
> 1600-1866 x-9-x-24/27
> 2133-2300 x-11-x-28
> 
> Depends on your sticks or imc, but that's relatively commonplace.


And those are all at 1.7V?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Don't be afraid to do so...Samsung only undervolts them cause they can run those clocks with such low voltage. That's all really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This same ic's come in 1.65v rated ram running much higher clocks.
> 
> EDIT: In fact the ram has two profiles you can see in cpu-z and your bios. One of them has 1.5v as rated vdimm for boards that don't support less than that. They can run those volts no prob...


For the record, at least, I thought I would post this paragraph from Dave's review of the sticks at TPU. Not saying myself that you absolutely should not run higher voltages such as 1.65v but may not be quite a good idea as you claim. And do you have an example of 1.65v RAM with these ICs? Not challenging you; just want to know.
Quote:


> The 30 nm memory ICs are manufactured by Samsung, commonly referred to as "D-die" and have two voltage modes, 1.35 V, and 1.5 V. The two different voltage modes and supporting DIMMs do use the same memory IC, so attempting to use the higher voltage setting on 1.35 V sticks maybe provides some success when overclocking, but seemingly the low-profile PCB prefers 1.35 V, and the "regular" PCB prefers 1.5 V. Both types can be purchased currently at very low prices.
> 
> The 1.35 V and 1.5 V settings each have pre-specified limits, with 1.35 V supporting 1.28 V - 1.475 V, while the 1.5 V mode supports 1.45 V - 1.575 V. I have found that the 1.35 V mode does operate at lower voltages as well, but going lower than 1.25 V can cause artifacting on the desktop with certain VGAs, even though stability testing passes with flying colors.
> 
> That said, I was able to run the default 11-11-11-28-1T timings @ 1600 MHz with just 1.2 V, which is considerably lower than the stock 1.35 V.
> 
> *I also found that adjusting voltage outside of the pre-programmed voltage mode results in frequency scaling dropping off quite quickly as explained above, so I recommend that users do not exceed the pre-determined voltage ranges in order to prolong the DIMM's life. That means that 1.35V sticks should see no more than 1.475 V, and 1.5 V sticks should see no more than 1.575 V. Both types of DIMMs do seem to scale a little bit once those values have been exceeded, but because the gains are quite minimal, it is not recommended at this time*.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> I must get a kit of this stuff for my EVGA 790i board... Problem is, i dont wanna spend money on something that ultimately might not work with my hardware. But if it does work, it will effectively remove memory stability as one of the things i need to keep an eye on when overclocking my processor.
> Does anyone here know of anyone who has run a kit of these on such an old DDR3 board?


CYRIOUS JUST UPGRADE ALREADY


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Seconded.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> For the record, at least, I thought I would post this paragraph from Dave's review of the sticks at TPU. Not saying myself that you absolutely should not run higher voltages such as 1.65v but may not be quite a good idea as you claim. And do you have an example of 1.65v RAM with these ICs? Not challenging you; just want to know.


Yes, there are a lot of new sticks with HYK0 ic's in them.
Check the G.skill Trident X 2400 cl9 and 2666 cl10 out for instance...I wouldn't trust that TPU review all that much really, cause the dimms are only rated for 1.35v cause they CAN run that low, mainly to comply with the new GREEN wave. For us enthusiasts it doesn't make a difference though. They are also rated for 1.5v for JEDEC specs (yes, the same lo profile sticks.)
The 1.5v rated dimms he mentions DON'T use the same ic, they use HCH9 which is an older 40nm ic, so I'd question his credibility really. If you don't wanna go over 1.5v, ok, no prob, but it will hinder your max oc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> CYRIOUS JUST UPGRADE ALREADY


It's a nice board for benching 2d on cold...I'd get a newer z77 rig though for all around use. It can be pretty cheap if you know what and where to buy.


----------



## MiiX

Got my self some of these wondersticks! Lets hope I learn to OC a little better than last time (ended up in 1 dead stick for no reason!)
They come without heatsinks, are they needed?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 2400mhz isn't possible with a Sandy cpu.
> 
> Use 2t if it posts and tweak the other main timings...Try 1866mhz cl7-9-7-24-2t with 1.7v. I could do that using my CRAPPY G620 sb cpu which has the most basic IMC in the world lol


It is possible to get to 2400 mhz and above in SB, but the catch is it is extremely rare to find a SB CPU with a good enough IMC to do so.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Got my self some of these wondersticks! Lets hope I learn to OC a little better than last time (ended up in 1 dead stick for no reason!)
> They come without heatsinks, are they needed?


Lol, last time I went on a suicide bench run, I destroyed a lot of silicon on my PC. It is a miracle it is still running.

They don't need heatsinks so long as you have decent case air flow.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It is possible to get to 2400 mhz and above in SB, but the catch is it is extremely rare to find a SB CPU with a good enough IMC to do so.


That would be an exceptionally rare chip with either the 2400 mhz divider.. SB-E engineering sample chip, or one that could handle a _very_ high FSB capability. Suffice to say unless you are exceptionally lucky to get a hold of one.. its basically not possible.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It is possible to get to 2400 mhz and above in SB, but the catch is it is extremely rare to find a SB CPU with a good enough IMC to do so.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> That would be an exceptionally rare chip with either the 2400 mhz divider.. SB-E engineering sample chip, or one that could handle a _very_ high FSB capability. Suffice to say unless you are exceptionally lucky to get a hold of one.. its basically not possible.


Yep...best I've seen is 2300mhz with ln2 and awesome IMC.


----------



## Avonosac

I think I'll try to get around to benching my 1866 8-9-8-24 1T tonight for the club.. maybe. Don't feel like leaving my machine on long enough without using it to bench that though :|


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 2400mhz isn't possible with a Sandy cpu.
> 
> Use 2t if it posts and tweak the other main timings...Try 1866mhz cl7-9-7-24-2t with 1.7v. I could do that using my CRAPPY G620 sb cpu which has the most basic IMC in the world lol
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible to get to 2400 mhz and above in SB, but the catch is it is extremely rare to find a SB CPU with a good enough IMC to do so.
Click to expand...

Huh? My memory settings are limited at 2133 MHz. It won't physically allow me to go any higher ...


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol, last time I went on a suicide bench run, I destroyed a lot of silicon on my PC. It is a miracle it is still running.
> 
> They don't need heatsinks so long as you have decent case air flow.


For now they get direct acces to fresh cool air, but when my rig is done they will feel the wrath of the radiators >.>


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Huh? My memory settings are limited at 2133 MHz. It won't physically allow me to go any higher ...


Yeah, you only get higher clocks upping bclk, which is HARD without ln2 or dry ice.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Huh? My memory settings are limited at 2133 MHz. It won't physically allow me to go any higher ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you only get higher clocks upping bclk, which is HARD without ln2 or dry ice.
Click to expand...

Oh. I see ... thnx for the info

Also, any ideas on how to force a constant voltage? With both offset and fixed, my load voltage fluctuates between 1.432-1.448. It's set at 1.395 in the BIOS. LLC is broken anyhow, I'll have to double-check if that ever stuck

PPL was enabled
Spread spectrum is enabled

And i'll give you guys more info later when I'm home


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Oh. I see ... thnx for the info
> 
> Also, any ideas on how to force a constant voltage? With both offset and fixed, my load voltage fluctuates between 1.432-1.448. It's set at 1.395 in the BIOS. LLC is broken anyhow, I'll have to double-check if that ever stuck
> 
> PPL was enabled
> Spread spectrum is enabled
> 
> And i'll give you guys more info later when I'm home


Hmmm, not familiar with your motherboard's bios settings/features, so I doubt I can be of help.
Sounds like you got a too high value for LLC and it might make your vcore overshoot. You should have 0 llc for offsets and llc enabled for fixed vcore. With 0 llc in offset mode your idle vcore will be low but not too low as to cause instability and your load vcore will droop a bit, but if you have a high enough offset you can compensate it.


----------



## hyujmn

So I can't get my sticks to boot at 2133 no matter what voltage I put them. I've loosened timings and jacked up the volts but it'll always hang. Only volts I've messed with are offset, additional turbo voltage and dram voltage


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Oh. I see ... thnx for the info
> 
> Also, any ideas on how to force a constant voltage? With both offset and fixed, my load voltage fluctuates between 1.432-1.448. It's set at 1.395 in the BIOS. LLC is broken anyhow, I'll have to double-check if that ever stuck
> 
> PPL was enabled
> Spread spectrum is enabled
> 
> And i'll give you guys more info later when I'm home


Keep us posted on your luck with that board. I'm looking at it or the P8Z77-I for a sff scratch build I'm going to tackle later this year, the ASUS fits my color scheme better, but I have an affinity for ASRock boards for the OC granularity. If all goes as planned I will probably take 8 gigs of my miracle ram and throw it in that box, and leave my sig rig with the remaining 8.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> So I can't get my sticks to boot at 2133 no matter what voltage I put them. I've loosened timings and jacked up the volts but it'll always hang. Only volts I've messed with are offset, additional turbo voltage and dram voltage


What timings are you using?

Use the stock xmp/auto timings first and make sure they match the sticker. That should work for 2133mhz really, try 1.65v for dram and 1.2v for both vccio and vccsa.


----------



## kevindd992002

@ivanalibire

To be sure that everything is maxed out, I tried vcore=auto (manual at 45x multiplier), vccio=1.2v, vdimm=1.7v and set ram to 2133 11-11-11-30-2t. I was expecting for it to pass hci memtest without any errors because of this super relaxed timings. I run memtest overnight and when I woke up there isn't any error. It was at around 1400% coverage already and then after a few seconds I got an error?

What's up with this? Should I increase vcore to 1.4v first to eliminate the possible need of increased vcore during ram stability testing?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @ivanalibire
> 
> To be sure that everything is maxed out, I tried vcore=auto (manual at 45x multiplier), vccio=1.2v, vdimm=1.7v and set ram to 2133 11-11-11-30-2t. I was expecting for it to pass hci memtest without any errors because of this super relaxed timings. I run memtest overnight and when I woke up there isn't any error. It was at around 1400% coverage already and then after a few seconds I got an error?
> 
> What's up with this? Should I increase vcore to 1.4v first to eliminate the possible need of increased vcore during ram stability testing?


To completely isolate the cpu you should run stock clocks and auto vcore and focus on the ram itself first.
You ran memtest86+ or hci memtest overnight? regular memtest86+ doesn't work for stability once oced, only to check for errors at stock clocks.


----------



## [CyGnus]

kevindd992002 are they in the board supported list? Are you running the latest bios? Try to add the timings and voltage manually in the bios and see if it boots


----------



## ivanlabrie

I doubt they are in that qvl list...being older psc ram.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hmmm, not familiar with your motherboard's bios settings/features, so I doubt I can be of help.
> Sounds like you got a too high value for LLC and it might make your vcore overshoot. You should have 0 llc for offsets and llc enabled for fixed vcore. With 0 llc in offset mode your idle vcore will be low but not too low as to cause instability and your load vcore will droop a bit, but if you have a high enough offset you can compensate it.


In my motherboard there are 5 LLC settings, levels 1 through 5. Level 1 is the highest compensation,Level 5 being the lowest. No matter what I try (I've tried 3 BIOS') it's always stuck on LLC 1 , the highest compensation.

My system is perfectly stable atm, that's not the problem. I mean, yes, it's a pain where the sun don't shine, but the main problem is the varying voltage. Is that due to LLC?

I was previously using fixed mode ( No problem running 100% load all the time) but someone told me that the LLC levels didn't work with fixed, only offset
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Keep us posted on your luck with that board. I'm looking at it or the P8Z77-I for a sff scratch build I'm going to tackle later this year, the ASUS fits my color scheme better, but I have an affinity for ASRock boards for the OC granularity. If all goes as planned I will probably take 8 gigs of my miracle ram and throw it in that box, and leave my sig rig with the remaining 8.


The RAM overclocks great on my board, as the GPU. I have full faith that the CPU would do the same. I'm currently not limited by temps or volts, just the stupid fluctuating voltage. ASRock approved my RMA but I'd really rather just fix the issue, since I don't know if it's an isolated issue or common to all boards


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> To completely isolate the cpu you should run stock clocks and auto vcore and focus on the ram itself first.
> You ran memtest86+ or hci memtest overnight? regular memtest86+ doesn't work for stability once oced, only to check for errors at stock clocks.


Ok. Running stock clocks would mean setting everything concerned about the CPU to Auto, right?

I ran HCI Memtest overnight, not memtest86+. What program do you use to check stability once oc'ed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> kevindd992002 are they in the board supported list? Are you running the latest bios? Try to add the timings and voltage manually in the bios and see if it boots


Nope, not on the QVL list but these RAM modules are known to be very compatible with my board, at least that's what was recommended to me in the past. I can boot with the settings I just mentioned above, just not stable with hci design memtest.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> In my motherboard there are 5 LLC settings, levels 1 through 5. Level 1 is the highest compensation,Level 5 being the lowest. No matter what I try (I've tried 3 BIOS') it's always stuck on LLC 1 , the highest compensation.
> 
> My system is perfectly stable atm, that's not the problem. I mean, yes, it's a pain where the sun don't shine, but the main problem is the varying voltage. Is that due to LLC?
> 
> I was previously using fixed mode ( No problem running 100% load all the time) but someone told me that the LLC levels didn't work with fixed, only offset
> The RAM overclocks great on my board, as the GPU. I have full faith that the CPU would do the same. I'm currently not limited by temps or volts, just the stupid fluctuating voltage. ASRock approved my RMA but I'd really rather just fix the issue, since I don't know if it's an isolated issue or common to all boards


LLC should work without offsets, stuck at 1 means it's a faulty board (cause like you said you tried different bios versions without luck). LLC 1 is the culprit of the higher vcore under load, so rma it and try with a new board. It ain't good to pump more vcore under load, not really needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. Running stock clocks would mean setting everything concerned about the CPU to Auto, right?
> 
> I ran HCI Memtest overnight, not memtest86+. What program do you use to check stability once oc'ed?
> Nope, not on the QVL list but these RAM modules are known to be very compatible with my board, at least that's what was recommended to me in the past. I can boot with the settings I just mentioned above, just not stable with hci design memtest.


Cool then, run cpu at stock and try to oc them. You can either test with hci memtest or IBT max memory for 5 passes and superpi 32m for quicker stability testing.
11-11-11-30 is ridiculously loose for PSC ram, the looser I'd go is 9-11-9-27-2t really.
If you're not using more than 4gb ram you can cut down to 2x2gb really. That's what I run and have no problems whatsoever for benching, folding and gaming.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cool then, run cpu at stock and try to oc them. You can either test with hci memtest or IBT max memory for 5 passes and superpi 32m for quicker stability testing. 11-11-11-30 is ridiculously loose for PSC ram, the looser I'd go is 9-11-9-27-2t really.
> If you're not using more than 4gb ram you can cut down to 2x2gb really. That's what I run and have no problems whatsoever for benching, folding and gaming.


Ok then. How many percent coverage should I aim for ultimate stability with hci memtest?

Yeah, I know those are super loose. I'm just trying those timings to see that I have no problems whatsoever. I can be 100% sure that my RAM modules have PSC chips, right?

I actually need 8GB. Using a lot of tabs in Firefox, my usual RAM usage is around 4GB already so I have no choice. But either way, populating all 4 DIMM slots should still make my overclock good with these kits, right?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cool then, run cpu at stock and try to oc them. You can either test with hci memtest or IBT max memory for 5 passes and superpi 32m for quicker stability testing. 11-11-11-30 is ridiculously loose for PSC ram, the looser I'd go is 9-11-9-27-2t really.
> If you're not using more than 4gb ram you can cut down to 2x2gb really. That's what I run and have no problems whatsoever for benching, folding and gaming.


Ok then. How many percent coverage should I aim for ultimate stability with hci memtest?

Yeah, I know those are super loose. I'm just trying those timings to see that I have no problems whatsoever. I can be 100% sure that my RAM modules have PSC chips, right?

I actually need 8GB. Using a lot of tabs in Firefox, my usual RAM usage is around 4GB already so I have no choice. But either way, populating all 4 DIMM slots should still make my overclock good with these kits, right?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I have heard reports of trouble getting to 2133 and above on Asrock Z77 boards though have yet to try on mine. I hope I am mistaken and that there isn't indeed a bad pattern there. I am presently at 2000 1.35v.


----------



## SinX7

I'm interested in the memory, but Is there a certain model that is the best to get? I want to get 16GB. But I have to start off at 8GB (2x4GB) first, then add on later.

This model any good? And is it better to get the kit or single

2x4GB
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-Extreme-MV-3V4G3D-US/dp/B00592002W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358575081&sr=8-1&keywords=Samsung+Electronics+Extreme+Low+Voltage

1x4GB
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-Extreme-MV-3V4G3-US/dp/B0059200FY/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1358575367&sr=1-3&keywords=Samsung+Electronics+Extreme+Low+Voltage

Thanks!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok then. How many percent coverage should I aim for ultimate stability with hci memtest?
> 
> Yeah, I know those are super loose. I'm just trying those timings to see that I have no problems whatsoever. I can be 100% sure that my RAM modules have PSC chips, right?
> 
> I actually need 8GB. Using a lot of tabs in Firefox, my usual RAM usage is around 4GB already so I have no choice. But either way, populating all 4 DIMM slots should still make my overclock good with these kits, right?


4 sticks with your weak imc will hinder the oc...if I were you I'd settle with 1866mhz cl8-10-8-27-2t with 1.7v. That should easily work.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 4 sticks with your weak imc will hinder the oc...if I were you I'd settle with 1866mhz cl8-10-8-27-2t with 1.7v. That should easily work.


Ok. I thought SB's can easily do 2133MHz because of their robust IMCs?

Replacing these RAM kits with the Samsung OEM modules will not increase the overclocking capability of my system because I'm limited by my CPU's IMC, right?

While testing for RAM stability, is it fine to leave my CPU at Offset Mode set to Auto and at stock clocks? This is the optimized default settings.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. I thought SB's can easily do 2133MHz because of their robust IMCs?
> 
> Replacing these RAM kits with the Samsung OEM modules will not increase the overclocking capability of my system because I'm limited by my CPU's IMC, right?
> 
> While testing for RAM stability, is it fine to leave my CPU at Offset Mode set to Auto and at stock clocks? This is the optimized default settings.


Yeah, defaultss are fine....compare bandwidth with maxxmem after 5 passes with IBT max memory and a fuull superpi32m run..
you won't see an improvement with Samsung cause they only shine with higher than 2133, they can't tighten timings like your ram.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, defaultss are fine....compare bandwidth with maxxmem after 5 passes with IBT max memory and a fuull superpi32m run..
> you won't see an improvement with Samsung cause they only shine with higher than 2133, they can't tighten timings like your ram.


Ok. I left my CPU settings at default and I thought I was already stable. I tried reaching 2000% coverage successfully with 8-11-8-27-2t 2133 but failed at around 2100%. Is HCI Memtest really a reliable program for testing RAM stability? What are the RAM stability testing software famously used here at OCN? Superpi32m and IBT max memory only?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. I left my CPU settings at default and I thought I was already stable. I tried reaching 2000% coverage successfully with 8-11-8-27-2t 2133 but failed at around 2100%. Is HCI Memtest really a reliable program for testing RAM stability? What are the RAM stability testing software famously used here at OCN? Superpi32m and IBT max memory only?


Those three are the best, that and prime95 blend with 90% ram but it takes much longer.
For quicker testing run Superpi 32m and then 5 passes of IBT with max memory, that should do. And again, you won't be able to get 2133mhz on that cpu, try 1866mhz with those timings, trust me it'll be as fast or faster than the Samsungs at 2133mhz.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. I left my CPU settings at default and I thought I was already stable. I tried reaching 2000% coverage successfully with 8-11-8-27-2t 2133 but failed at around 2100%. Is HCI Memtest really a reliable program for testing RAM stability? What are the RAM stability testing software famously used here at OCN? Superpi32m and IBT max memory only?


For RAM testing I'd use a combination of HCI memtest and Prime95 custom blend with ~90% memory use. HCI's boot test is better than the windows based one, but isn't free (and slow as hell... takes around 23.5 hours to reach 500% coverage on my system).
ITB and Superpi/Hyperpi are good for fast, obvious fault finding, but aren't as good for true stability testing as the other two. When trying new settings, I usually do one Hyperpi run, 10 passes with max memory on ITB, and then I move on to HCI and P95.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Those three are the best, that and prime95 blend with 90% ram but it takes much longer.
> For quicker testing run Superpi 32m and then 5 passes of IBT with max memory, that should do. And again, you won't be able to get 2133mhz on that cpu, try 1866mhz with those timings, trust me it'll be as fast or faster than the Samsungs at 2133mhz.


Ok. I'll try those. Do I need to run Superpi 32m for one full pass and then 5 passes of IBT with max memory?

Also, how long should I be running HCI Memtest for long stability testing? How many % coverage is the target?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> For RAM testing I'd use a combination of HCI memtest and Prime95 custom blend with ~90% memory use. HCI's boot test is better than the windows based one, but isn't free (and slow as hell... takes around 23.5 hours to reach 500% coverage on my system).
> ITB and Superpi/Hyperpi are good for fast, obvious fault finding, but aren't as good for true stability testing as the other two. When trying new settings, I usually do one Hyperpi run, 10 passes with max memory on ITB, and then I move on to HCI and P95.


Why is the HCI boot test better than the windows based one? Simply because it can test all RAM? Yeah, I can imagine that it will take significantly a lot longer since the DOS-based program isn't optimized for multi-core CPUs.

What is the difference between Superpi and Hyperpi?

Same question as above, how long should I be running HCI Memtest for long stability testing? How many % coverage is the target?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. I'll try those. Do I need to run Superpi 32m for one full pass and then 5 passes of IBT with max memory?
> 
> Also, how long should I be running HCI Memtest for long stability testing? How many % coverage is the target?
> Why is the HCI boot test better than the windows based one? Simply because it can test all RAM? Yeah, I can imagine that it will take significantly a lot longer since the DOS-based program isn't optimized for multi-core CPUs.
> 
> What is the difference between Superpi and Hyperpi?
> 
> Same question as above, how long should I be running HCI Memtest for long stability testing? How many % coverage is the target?


1000% in Windows should be fine, 5 passes of IBT, one superpi 32m and hyperpi for some extra reassurance. But that only if you need rock solid stability for something like Folding at home, otherwise IBT max mem 5 passes and superpi 32m are plenty. Couple that with 18hs of prime95 blend with 90% of your ram once you finish testing your cpu oc with stock ram.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 1000% in Windows should be fine, 5 passes of IBT, one superpi 32m and hyperpi for some extra reassurance. But that only if you need rock solid stability for something like Folding at home, otherwise IBT max mem 5 passes and superpi 32m are plenty. Couple that with 18hs of prime95 blend with 90% of your ram once you finish testing your cpu oc with stock ram.


But I can do 1000% coverage with 2133MHz with no problems, does that mean I'm already stable? And yes I need rock solid stability.

For superpi 32m, do you use version 1.8WP? Select 32m and then just press calculate and wait for it to finish?

You mean when testing my CPU OC, I should first revert to stock ram settings? I thought it is better to OC the RAM first and then use those settings when OC'ing the CPU?


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why is the HCI boot test better than the windows based one? Simply because it can test all RAM? Yeah, I can imagine that it will take significantly a lot longer since the DOS-based program isn't optimized for multi-core CPUs.
> 
> What is the difference between Superpi and Hyperpi?
> 
> Same question as above, how long should I be running HCI Memtest for long stability testing? How many % coverage is the target?


The boot test is better because it seems to test in a different way. It found an error before even reaching 1% of the full memory pass, after the windows based test reached 1000% coverage with no issues on the exact same settings. Since it's such a long test, I generally go for just 500% coverage here. In my experience that's a lot more solid that 1000% coverage in windows.
Hyperpi is a multi-threaded front-end for Superpi. You specify how many threads you want to run, and it'll spawn that number of Superpi instances.

If you need rock-solid stability, you _have_ to use several tests for extended periods of time. For a time I used HCI boot test only, because I could run Prime95 for days without errors yet fail within minutes in HCI. Tjj226 Angel had the exact opposite experience. I've gone back to using both because of that, just to be sure.

Oh, and when you run P95, make sure it finishes all FFT lengths. Passing all of those is more important than running it for 24 hours but only covering 75% of the FFT list in my experience.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> The boot test is better because it seems to test in a different way. It found an error before even reaching 1% of the full memory pass, after the windows based test reached 1000% coverage with no issues on the exact same settings. Since it's such a long test, I generally go for just 500% coverage here. In my experience that's a lot more solid that 1000% coverage in windows.
> Hyperpi is a multi-threaded front-end for Superpi. You specify how many threads you want to run, and it'll spawn that number of Superpi instances.
> 
> If you need rock-solid stability, you _have_ to use several tests for extended periods of time. For a time I used HCI boot test only, because I could run Prime95 for days without errors yet fail within minutes in HCI. Tjj226 Angel had the exact opposite experience. I've gone back to using both because of that, just to be sure.
> 
> Oh, and when you run P95, make sure it finishes all FFT lengths. Passing all of those is more important than running it for 24 hours but only covering 75% of the FFT list in my experience.


I only test my folding oc profile that much, and yeah, I'd reccomend running all those tests for extra reassurance. Prime95 blend with 90% ram is quite thorough but not enough for cpu testing.
Lately I have grown fond of Cinebench for a quick determination of the chip's capabilities, then IBT max mem for 20 passes, Prime95 large fft's till it completes all lenghts used and Prime95 blend with 90% ram once I have determined my preferred ram oc for 24/7 use. But that's only a good idea if you wanna fold or a maniac of stability









Another good approach for not so exhaustive testing is running cinebench, checking whea errors in the Windows Event Logger and then running whatever application or games you plan to use for extended time periods. You'll then see if it crashes or throws some whea errors in the event logger while doing so and decide wether that oc is a keeper or not.
If it passed cinebench it will most likely work good for gaming and regular use or at least need a tiny vcore bump.







(remember to test the ram oc separately before doing this, cause cinebench doesn't stress the ram much if at all)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> The boot test is better because it seems to test in a different way. It found an error before even reaching 1% of the full memory pass, after the windows based test reached 1000% coverage with no issues on the exact same settings. Since it's such a long test, I generally go for just 500% coverage here. In my experience that's a lot more solid that 1000% coverage in windows.
> Hyperpi is a multi-threaded front-end for Superpi. You specify how many threads you want to run, and it'll spawn that number of Superpi instances.
> 
> If you need rock-solid stability, you _have_ to use several tests for extended periods of time. For a time I used HCI boot test only, because I could run Prime95 for days without errors yet fail within minutes in HCI. Tjj226 Angel had the exact opposite experience. I've gone back to using both because of that, just to be sure.
> 
> Oh, and when you run P95, make sure it finishes all FFT lengths. Passing all of those is more important than running it for 24 hours but only covering 75% of the FFT list in my experience.


Ok. For Hyperpi 0.99b, what settings do I need to tick before calculating 32M? Disable all services? CPU Priority set to what?

Being a multi-threaded front-end of Superpi, that just means it should finish and catch errors faster than Superpi?

So which is more reliable then, HCI Memtest or Prime95? Sorry, I'm a first time RAM overclocker here. I'm trying to overclock RAM and GPU first before ultimately OC'ing my CPU.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. For Hyperpi 0.99b, what settings do I need to tick before calculating 32M? Disable all services? CPU Priority set to what?
> 
> Being a multi-threaded front-end of Superpi, that just means it should finish and catch errors faster than Superpi?
> 
> So which is more reliable then, HCI Memtest or Prime95? Sorry, I'm a first time RAM overclocker here. I'm trying to overclock RAM and GPU first before ultimately OC'ing my CPU.


Disabling services and that kind of stuff is for getting better scores while benching so forget that for now. Just run the thing selecting 4 thread count. It will stress the cpu and ram harder than superpi 32m yeah...

You need to run all those tests if you wanna make sure your oced components are rock solid stable, cause those tests stress different parts of the system and even of the cpu.

Gpu you can use OCCT (checking the auto detect artifact option) and then Heaven and 3d mark 11 benches. Don't use furmark, it's too stressful and unrealistic, and will hurt your gpu in the short term if run for prolonger periods of time!

EDIT: follow the procedure in my previous post, the first one is for uber stability.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Disabling services and that kind of stuff is for getting better scores while benching so forget that for now. Just run the thing selecting 4 thread count. It will stress the cpu and ram harder than superpi 32m yeah...
> 
> You need to run all those tests if you wanna make sure your oced components are rock solid stable, cause those tests stress different parts of the system and even of the cpu.
> 
> Gpu you can use OCCT (checking the auto detect artifact option) and then Heaven and 3d mark 11 benches. Don't use furmark, it's too stressful and unrealistic, and will hurt your gpu in the short term if run for prolonger periods of time!
> 
> EDIT: follow the procedure in my previous post, the first one is for uber stability.


Ok. I just noticed that I got an error with Superpi 1.8WP running 32M but I can finish Hyperpi 0.99b 32M with no problems? That means Superpi is still better?

I thought OCCT and Furmark produces the same unrealistic tests that boosts temps of the GPU insanely?

Which post to follow: this, this, or this?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. I just noticed that I got an error with Superpi 1.8WP running 32M but I can finish Hyperpi 0.99b 32M with no problems? That means Superpi is still better?
> 
> I thought OCCT and Furmark produces the same unrealistic tests that boosts temps of the GPU insanely?
> 
> Which post to follow: this, this, or this?


Second and third links contain the ram stability testing I use and then the cpu testing procedure I favor...
If it passes hyperpi but errors in superpi 32m it means it's not 100% stable. Chances are you need a slight vdimm bump or you're gonna have to lower a timing or two.

OCCT is good cause of the auto artifact detect thing, no need to run it for hours though. For realistic gpu temps run 3dmark 11 and Heaven benchmark instead.


----------



## MiiX

I allmost broke my motherboard i think... The BIOS started being all weird n shi* after tried overclocking my CPU to 4GHz, as it was on my old board, just with a little more volts on the core and the same RAM









Well, I got my Samsung Miracle RAM now, and I was like "Where the hell is the rest of this small shi*?" THEY ARE TINY holy cow, they are not even higher than the "locks" on the sides, like seriously, ***









I compared them to my good old "Dominator DHX" from Corsair, well, lets just say you can fit 2 and a half of these sticks to be close to the height.

Running them at *checks again* 8-8-8-27 [email protected] 1610MHz (+/-10MHz). Its not that "wow" but its a start








Well, I must say, that i think the RAM itself can do lots, but my M5A78-L-M/USB3 can't :\


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah they seem really small at first but before long you realize they are actually just right and other sticks are just way too damn big. Though I also run Mini-ITX now...


----------



## MiiX

Im on my way to mITX myself, scaled down from 800D -> CM690II Adv. -> Core 1000 -> ???
But i guess I will hang around mATX a while cause of the fact that i like the cases much better. Therefore a Core 1000 is perfect for watercooling and SLI









EDIT:
I need a new board to OC these bastards, Tried it on my brothers rig, boom, 1866Mhz 9-9-9-24 1T, in less than 2 minutes in BIOS and they are rock solid after 1hr atleast







Just had to test them in another rig so that i "deserve" a motherboard that can use them "right" ;D


----------



## sherlock

Just runned the 4 hour Prime Blend (7000MB, 5 Min FFT) and MaxMem Benchmark, 8GB of 2133 9-10-10-26 1T @ 1.5V



CPU-Z validation


----------



## davwman

Running these sticks, had something weird happen. Running prime with 90% ram utilized testing my 3570k at 4.7, I let it do its thing, walked away, came back about an hour later and PC was running but would not wake. So I turned it off, rebooted, and got the screen prompting f2 for setup as per as rock z77 itx specs. At this point boot failure occurred and I narrowed boot failure to ram over clock at 2000mhz. now I can no longer over clock at this speed, only up to 1866. Currently running at stock 1600 mhz speed and 7-8-7-25 1t timings and everything seems fine. Did something happen to the ram?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> The boot test is better because it seems to test in a different way. It found an error before even reaching 1% of the full memory pass, after the windows based test reached 1000% coverage with no issues on the exact same settings.


Bootable memory tests are nice for finding flatly defective memory, as they can test more of the memory. However, even the best bootable tests are not particularly strenuous, and will frequently miss problems that could cause errors in actual use for most systems.

How many instances of HCI were you running? You really should run at least as many as you have logical CPUs, otherwise you aren't stressing the cache, IMC, or memory to the fullest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So which is more reliable then, HCI Memtest or Prime95? Sorry, I'm a first time RAM overclocker here. I'm trying to overclock RAM and GPU first before ultimately OC'ing my CPU.


For Sandy?

Probably Prime95 custom blend, assuming you are using the newest version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Did something happen to the ram?


Highly unlikely.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. For Hyperpi 0.99b, what settings do I need to tick before calculating 32M? Disable all services? CPU Priority set to what?
> 
> Being a multi-threaded front-end of Superpi, that just means it should finish and catch errors faster than Superpi?
> 
> So which is more reliable then, HCI Memtest or Prime95? Sorry, I'm a first time RAM overclocker here. I'm trying to overclock RAM and GPU first before ultimately OC'ing my CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Disabling services and that kind of stuff is for getting better scores while benching so forget that for now. Just run the thing selecting 4 thread count. It will stress the cpu and ram harder than superpi 32m yeah...
> 
> You need to run all those tests if you wanna make sure your oced components are rock solid stable, cause those tests stress different parts of the system and even of the cpu.
> 
> Gpu you can use OCCT (checking the auto detect artifact option) and then Heaven and 3d mark 11 benches. Don't use furmark, it's too stressful and unrealistic, and will hurt your gpu in the short term if run for prolonger periods of time!
> 
> EDIT: follow the procedure in my previous post, the first one is for uber stability.
Click to expand...

how would fur mark hurt your card if temps are held low?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> For Sandy?
> 
> Probably Prime95 custom blend, assuming you are using the newest version.
> Highly unlikely.


Ah ok. What if one is 24-hour Prime95 stable (custom blend with 95% memory), will he surely pass HCI Memtest also for around 2000% coverage?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yes, there are a lot of new sticks with HYK0 ic's in them.
> Check the G.skill Trident X 2400 cl9 and 2666 cl10 out for instance...I wouldn't trust that TPU review all that much really, cause the dimms are only rated for 1.35v cause they CAN run that low, mainly to comply with the new GREEN wave. For us enthusiasts it doesn't make a difference though. They are also rated for 1.5v for JEDEC specs (yes, the same lo profile sticks.)
> The 1.5v rated dimms he mentions DON'T use the same ic, they use HCH9 which is an older 40nm ic, so I'd question his credibility really. If you don't wanna go over 1.5v, ok, no prob, but it will hinder your max oc.


Another point to keep in mind and that is that the review is dated early March 2012, almost a year ago. Since that time there have been plenty of opportunities for people to test these modules at higher voltages and in fact, for testing max clocks many guys will use between 1.9v - 2.0v without the sticks dying.

...and speaking of sticks dying, off the top of my head I can't recall a single posts from people saying that they killed their sticks using 1.65v. I'm currently running 4x4GB of HYK0 at 2400 CL10 with1.66v on an X79 rig that often will run 24/7 for days.

I honestly don't think you'll have any problems running these 24/7 at 1.65v.


----------



## kevindd992002

How about 1.7V for Sandy Bridge CPUs and G.Skill sticks?


----------



## mat459

Did anyone notice that the 8GB kits have been discontinued from Newegg?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Did anyone notice that the 8GB kits have been discontinued from Newegg?


It is not the first time and most likely won't be the last time either.


----------



## mat459

Yes, but this time when you search for them, they are no longer listed.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611&IsNodeId=1&Description=Samsung%20ram&name=Desktop%20Memory&Order=BESTMATCH
Notice the 4 GB stick that comes up is 1) Still listed on the site. and 2) Says "Out Of Stock", not Discontinued.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Yeah, I posted that same thing yesterday in this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348779/samsung-30nm-out-of-stock/0_40

The 2x4 kits are still available at Amazon for about $47 (free shipping).

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-Extreme-MV-3V4G3D-US/dp/B00592002W

...and at Frys for about the same price ($45, plus $2 shipping). Ignore the pic on the Fry product page. It shows a laptop module, but if you read the description, it is the right ram, plus if you view the details, a second pic is correct.

Superbiiz also has the individual sticks for $22.49, plus shipping.

https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MV-3V4G3

Superbiiz also used to carry generic, full size HYK0 based modules rated at DDR3-1600 with 1.5v and these are now Out-of-Stock, as well. I think that perhaps these HYK0 may become harder and harder to get.


----------



## mat459

Maybe this means they will no longer manufacture the 30nm and are going to release the 20nm?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Maybe this means they will no longer manufacture the 30nm and are going to release the 20nm?










holy crap that will be wonderful


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap that will be wonderful


But, will those clock like these? Now that is the question


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap that will be wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> But, will those clock like these? Now that is the question
Click to expand...

With enough volts...


----------



## mat459

I guess I'll pick up another 8Gb kit, just in case they become impossible to find and the price gets higher than it is now.


----------



## Zeek

Anyone know if there's a secret to get these to run high frequencies on an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4? I booted up at 2400 once, but even since that I can't pass 2000 :l Running sig specs currently.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Give it a a little VCSSA 1.016v VTT around 1.1v and Vmem 1.6v for timings try 11-11-11-28 1T and see if it boots @ 2400MHz


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Maybe this means they will no longer manufacture the 30nm and are going to release the 20nm?




I consider these pieces of magic a lottery I am willing to take!


----------



## mat459

Me too! I shouldn't say they might stop manufacturing the 30nm, I don't think they would do that right now, but it could start becoming much harder to come by. I read they have been manufacturing the 20nm DIMMs for well over a year now, so I would think it is about time they release it to the public?...and now we play the waiting game...


----------



## mat459

Aaaaannnd the 30nm is back at Newegg...


----------



## dmanstasiu

LOL you guys. Newegg lists "discontinued" for items that are OOS. Silly people haha. They do that with all OOS items


----------



## mat459

No, not all of them. This is OOS. It doesn't say DISCONTINUED. But the main reason I thought they might not restock them this time was because they didn't even show up when you searched for them anymore.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> LOL you guys. Newegg lists "discontinued" for items that are OOS. Silly people haha. They do that with all OOS items


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> No, not all of them. This is OOS. It doesn't say DISCONTINUED. But the main reason I thought they might not restock them this time was because they didn't even show up when you searched for them anymore.


2X4G Back in stock at Newegg @ $44.99. They did jack up the price by $5 again(used to be $34.99, then they discontinued/restocked at $39.99, now they did the same thing again).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> 2X4G Back in stock at Newegg @ $44.99. They did jack up the price by $5 again(used to be $34.99, then they discontinued/restocked at $39.99, now they did the same thing again).


It takes money to restock. It is actually pretty hard to keep this stuff in stock.

I wish samsung would open up an american based plant. From what I hear from some of my friends in asia, this stuff is like dirt dirt dirt cheap. If people in the west did not have to pay for importing samsung products, I don't think they would have any competition and we could all cherry pick our ram, phones, monitors, and other things.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> 2X4G Back in stock at Newegg @ $44.99. They did jack up the price by $5 again(used to be $34.99, then they discontinued/restocked at $39.99, now they did the same thing again).
> 
> 
> 
> It takes money to restock. It is actually pretty hard to keep this stuff in stock.
> 
> I wish samsung would open up an american based plant. From what I hear from some of my friends in asia, this stuff is like dirt dirt dirt cheap. If people in the west did not have to pay for importing samsung products, I don't think they would have any competition and we could all cherry pick our ram, phones, monitors, and other things.
Click to expand...

Yea but labor in America needs to meet a lot of expensive requirements.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Ok gents, new member and I just received my 4 dimms for my impending x79 build.



My question is what are some recommended timing for a 3930k with a potential OC of 4.5ghz? I would like to go high but within realistic means.

The OP doesn't have many settings but I am typically want to get 2133 or 2400mhz out of these if I can. Any tips would be welcome.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> Ok gents, new member and I just received my 4 dimms for my impending x79 build.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is what are some recommended timing for a 3930k with a potential OC of 4.5ghz? I would like to go high but within realistic means.
> 
> The OP doesn't have many settings but I am typically want to get 2133 or 2400mhz out of these if I can. Any tips would be welcome.


2133 11-11-11-28 1.45V was done by Techpowerup.com during their review of these rams on a X79 platforms, it should be rock stable and you can push for tighter timing/higher speed after that.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> 2133 11-11-11-28 1.45V was done by Techpowerup.com during their review of these rams on a X79 platforms, it should be rock stable and you can push for tighter timing/higher speed after that.


Thanks for the reply. I read that review a week or so back. 2133 yields nice results but how tighter the timings? I know there are other factors but I'm trying to grasp my head around this so I have a good idea ahead of time.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I read that review a week or so back. 2133 yields nice results but how tighter the timings? I know there are other factors but I'm trying to grasp my head around this so I have a good idea ahead of time.


Cas 10(say 10-10-10-28) should be doable with most sticks at 1.5V. I am running 2 sticks stable 9-10-10-26 1T at 1.5V but you are running 4 sticks so may require more VTT voltage.

You can visit this thread, it is older and have more X79 owners: samsung-2x4gb-low-voltage-ddr3-1600-kit-ocing-to-2400-discussion


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yea but labor in America needs to meet a lot of expensive requirements.


Yeah, but with international exportation expenses going up by the second, soon it will be cheaper to open up a plant in each country.

Plus we still have Delaware, where all the "expensive requirements" sort of disappear.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> 2133 11-11-11-28 1.45V was done by Techpowerup.com during their review of these rams on a X79 platforms, it should be rock stable and you can push for tighter timing/higher speed after that.


True, but be careful though, you probably got several different batches of ram, and each stick could have their own weird quirks.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> True, but be careful though, you probably got several different batches of ram, and each stick could have their own weird quirks.


I will keep that in mind, thanks. Running 4 sticks in quad channel, what is a safe OC? I need to read more as I am unexperienced in this but quad channel at a lower speed can exceed say, dual channel at higher speed? I need to read so pardon my blonde moment.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> True, but be careful though, you probably got several different batches of ram, and each stick could have their own weird quirks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep that in mind, thanks. Running 4 sticks in quad channel, what is a safe OC? I need to read more as I am unexperienced in this but quad channel at a lower speed can exceed say, dual channel at higher speed? I need to read so pardon my blonde moment.
Click to expand...

2133 11-11-11-28 1.5v


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> 2X4G Back in stock at Newegg @ $44.99. They did jack up the price by $5 again(used to be $34.99, then they discontinued/restocked at $39.99, now they did the same thing again).


I got mine for $35. I think they were even $30 at one time.


----------



## [CyGnus]

45$ is good i bought mine for 60€ in Portugal that is +/- 70$


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> 2133 11-11-11-28 1.5v


Thanks, them are the timings I will use for my initial settings. I don't think anything in the XMP profiles for this RAM will be that high so it will have to be manual. I may need some help when it comes to the UEFI settings as I'm not used to an ASUS board although it looks really easy to navigate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> I got mine for $35. I think they were even $30 at one time.


It has been 30 on more than 1 occasion. I picked up 4 individual sticks 4-5 days ago when they came back in stock. It wasn't the 2 piece kit but it came out to 91 in total.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

liquidmetal14,

I'm curious, where did you buy those modules and what batch (manufacturing week) are they?

The modules will have something like "1220" just to the right of the "YK0" in the Part # on the actual labels. The chips themselves will have the info on the first row, but instead will usually be a week or two before the module's date, and will only be three digits, so in the case of a "1220" module, the chips would have something like "SEC *219* HYK0" across the first row.

The later date sticks seem to be clocking better, so I'm just trying to see who has what.


----------



## mat459

Mine are 1229. I got 1866 9-9-9-24 1T @1.35v. I haven't even tried pushing them higher.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Mine are 1229. I got 1866 9-9-9-24 1T @1.35v. I haven't even tried pushing them higher.


Batch / week 1229 seems to be a decent batch from what I've seen reported.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> liquidmetal14,
> 
> I'm curious, where did you buy those modules and what batch (manufacturing week) are they?
> 
> The modules will have something like "1220" just to the right of the "YK0" in the Part # on the actual labels. The chips themselves will have the info on the first row, but instead will usually be a week or two before the module's date, and will only be three digits, so in the case of a "1220" module, the chips would have something like "SEC *219* HYK0" across the first row.
> 
> The later date sticks seem to be clocking better, so I'm just trying to see who has what.


These are 2012 Week 40 modules, all 4. So YKO 1240.


----------



## [CyGnus]

How do they overclock?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> These are 2012 Week 40 modules, all 4. So YKO 1240.


Where were they purchased from?

Those are the newest batch that I've seen.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> How do they overclock?


I don't have the build up yet so I can't really say. I could test them on my current p67 SB build but I haven't really thought that over too much. I am currently waiting on the CPU, and MB. Those pieces won't be here until the 1st or 2nd week of Feb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Where were they purchased from?
> 
> Those are the newest batch that I've seen.


Newegg just this last week.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Thanks, of course that means that you ordered them before they ran out and subsequently restocked, right?

So we don't know at this point what week the current stock uses.

Might just have to gamble on a couple of kits.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Thanks, of course that means that you ordered them before they ran out and subsequently restocked, right?
> 
> So we don't know at this point what week the current stock uses.
> 
> Might just have to gamble on a couple of kits.


I ordered them when the dual channel kits were out of stock. They brought back the single dimms for 22 so I hopped on 4 of those. As soon as I get a notification email, it linked me right to the single dimms and the 2 piece kit was was still out at that time.

Can I get decent OC's on a p67 board? I can test but I don't want to break anything as this rig is sold already but am waiting for new parts.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Well, there were 19 kits available yesterday and are all sold out now.

No dual channel kit, nor single sticks available at this time at Newegg.

As far as overclocks, the really good 2400-2600+ seem to be coming from either X79 or Z77 rigs (other than the MSI boards, as they don't seem to like these modules).


----------



## [CyGnus]

with SB they will not OC very high i think max is 2133 correct me if i am wrong but for 2400 and up you need IB


----------



## Zeek

I'm running YKO 1228 modules and running them at the speeds/timings in my sig, I got em to boot at 2400 once. Had them at 2200 for a while then went to current specs and could never go over 2000, lol. I think I messed up something with the sub timings even tho I never touched em. Might get another pair at newegg since I got my pair at micro.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Thanks for the replies, I think I will wait and pop these open when I get the x79 build running and hope for the best. One thing I don't want to do is run these at too high a voltage.

Also interesting and something I'm been thinking over - Would a higher OC on the CPU benefit performance more than higher OC's and read/write speeds on the memory? Trying to outline my priorities here as I've always gone for higher CPU clocks.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Go for the higher CPU clocks for sure.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> Thanks for the replies, I think I will wait and pop these open when I get the x79 build running and hope for the best. One thing I don't want to do is run these at too high a voltage.


Why not? They can be used with 1.65v 24/7 no problems there


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Go for the higher CPU clocks for sure.


Always keeping this advice in mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Why not? They can be used with 1.65v 24/7 no problems there


I've never really done OC'ing on the memory so I will try to be aggressive while attempting to maintain stability. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> Thanks for the replies, I think I will wait and pop these open when I get the x79 build running and hope for the best. One thing I don't want to do is run these at too high a voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? They can be used with 1.65v 24/7 no problems there
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1335977/samsung-miracle-memory-club/200_100#post_19080746

I thought we weren't suppose to go over 1.475v


----------



## [CyGnus]

eBombzor well its 1.575v not 1.475v, and there are some kits with these same chips rated at 1.65v but its up to us to use the voltage we want with them


----------



## ivanlabrie

That whole 1.475v myth originated from that really old TPU review...I say forget that and run 1.65v happily, as Cygnus said.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> *That whole 1.475v myth originated from that really old TPU review*...I say forget that and run 1.65v happily, as Cygnus said.


Which was nothing more than an opinion to begin with.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Which was nothing more than an opinion to begin with.


Exactly, but people tend to pass things like that as fact once they've read it multiple times.


----------



## eBombzor

Ok thanks guys I ran my 1229 kit at 2133 9-10-10-27 @1.5v so I was scared it would crap out on me or something.


----------



## Blameless

I've done short term (24 hour stress) testing at 1.65v without any ill effects, but I doubt anyone has done the kind of exhaustive testing that would convince me that such voltage is safe 24/7 for the majority of these DIMMs.

I actually use my memory, and I need it to be stable, in more adverse conditions than most are used to (my ambients can reach ~40C and my systems are often loaded for months on end).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ah ok. What if one is 24-hour Prime95 stable (custom blend with 95% memory), will he surely pass HCI Memtest also for around 2000% coverage?


Depends on how much time is needed for ~2000% coverage.

Nothing is a sure thing. There are likely some errors that HCI would find faster, but I do believe Prime95 custom Blend is typically going to be better (as in finding more errors in less time).

I use both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Maybe this means they will no longer manufacture the 30nm and are going to release the 20nm?


20nm IC have been in mass production for a while, I just haven't seen any DIMMs with them, yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap that will be wonderful


For density, absolutely.

For overclocking, no way to know yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> With enough volts...


More voltage doesn't always lead to superior OCing, and 20nm ICs will likely be more fragile than 30nm parts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Ok thanks guys I ran my 1229 kit at 2133 9-10-10-27 @1.5v so I was scared it would crap out on me or something.


Almost certainly completely safe.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Lots of interesting facts here. I knew about the 20nm process a while back but have not read anywhere on the internet about seeing them in the wild.

I will try to be aggressive with the OC and try to push for 2400mhz @1.5-1.6v at 11-11-11-28.

On a separate note, I just found a good friend who is willing to sell me 2 670's for 500 shipped. I'm pretty excited if that deal pans out.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> Lots of interesting facts here. I knew about the 20nm process a while back but have not read anywhere on the internet about seeing them in the wild.
> 
> I will try to be aggressive with the OC and try to push for 2400mhz @1.5-1.6v at 11-11-11-28.
> 
> On a separate note, I just found a good friend who is willing to sell me 2 670's for 500 shipped. I'm pretty excited if that deal pans out.


Yeah, go higher...1.6v is not likely to cut it. I'd try between 1.6 and 1.7v for 2400mhz with those timings.
And, whoa that's a good gpu deal


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, go higher...1.6v is not likely to cut it. I'd try between 1.6 and 1.7v for 2400mhz with those timings.
> And, whoa that's a good gpu deal


It could i am runing mine at 2400MHz 11-11-11-28 2T with 1.55v


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, go higher...1.6v is not likely to cut it. I'd try between 1.6 and 1.7v for 2400mhz with those timings.
> And, whoa that's a good gpu deal


Interesting and yes, that GPU deal is all but confirmed. I spoke to the guy this morning. Getting excited.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> It could i am runing mine at 2400MHz 11-11-11-28 2T with 1.55v


Perfect. I will go for those very timing when I get the build up and running. Got any read/write benchmark speeds? Would love to see what a great rig can do with it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, go higher...1.6v is not likely to cut it. I'd try between 1.6 and 1.7v for 2400mhz with those timings.
> And, whoa that's a good gpu deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could i am runing mine at 2400MHz 11-11-11-28 2T with 1.55v
Click to expand...

same but mine are set to 1.6. I think they are also fine at 1.5 and I bumped it when trying to isolate a problem


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> same but mine are set to 1.6. I think they are also fine at 1.5 and I bumped it when trying to isolate a problem


This is with 4 dimms correct?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Thing is Cygnus timings are kinda relaxed, hence the lower vdimm. I meant 1.6 or upwards for tighter subs and 1t.


----------



## Zeek

Well today turned out good. Saw some bios settings for my board and randomly decided to try em. I can get the ram back to 2400 lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/2671771

Time to start tweaking again


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

My mobo died, and I will be having it replaced.

I was having weird voltage issues, but I have my finger crossed that the new mobo will be better about overclocking, and in particular, overclocking my ram.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> My mobo died, and I will be having it replaced.
> 
> I was having weird voltage issues, but I have my finger crossed that the new mobo will be better about overclocking, and in particular, overclocking my ram.


Are you just RMAing your Gene V or buying a new board completely?


----------



## Gweed




----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Are you just RMAing your Gene V or buying a new board completely?


It is the asus advanced replacement plan. If your mobo or some other part goes kaput, you can send it in for RMA, but as soon as you send it and get the shipping number back to asus, they send a brand new board back to you. So the RMA turn around time would be like 3-5 days instead of a week or two.

Just one of the many reason I buy asus products.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It is the asus advanced replacement plan. If your mobo or some other part goes kaput, you can send it in for RMA, but as soon as you send it and get the shipping number back to asus, they send a brand new board back to you. So the RMA turn around time would be like 3-5 days instead of a week or two.
> 
> Just one of the many reason I buy asus products.


A bunch of companies have this policy, the downside being they also do put a hold on MSRP value of the item on your credit card until the defective unit back.

I'm looking at having to return my DC2 670 4GB, and considering if that option is worth it..


----------



## Zeek

I can't really get decent timings like you guys are doing. I can boot with 2400 11-12-12-30 and ALMOST have it complete 10 passes of IBT. Well it finishes but says it fails







SuperPi and HyperPi both finish their runs but meh. Guess I'm staying with sig rig specs unless anyone has any ideas.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Have you tried more vdimm (1.7v) and 1.2v vccio/vccsa?


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Have you tried more vdimm (1.7v) and 1.2v vccio/vccsa?


VCCSA is at 1.2v VTT is at 1.206v haven't tried such high dram tho. I think I went to 1.66 max :-\ I have batch 1228 if that means anything btw.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> VCCSA is at 1.2v VTT is at 1.206v haven't tried such high dram tho. I think I went to 1.66 max :-\ I have batch 1228 if that means anything btw.


If it doesn't finish the test add vdimm, basically...till you feel comfortable doing so. If you need over 1.7v for your desired clock speed you might have to go down a notch, but only if you're not comfortable with that vdimm. I wouldn't mind, but that's just me.


----------



## Zeek

I'd like to stick to something like 1.6v max. I don't wanna over volt em that much. Any good timings to try for like 2000-2133?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I'd like to stick to something like 1.6v max. I don't wanna over volt em that much. Any good timings to try for like 2000-2133?


I pumped mine up to 1.7v right when i got them lol. I didn't even think twice. they're barely warm to the touch


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, I went to 1.95v lol with mine, in hopes of higher clocks...turned out to be a mobo issue (stupid ud5h, I hate ya)


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, I went to 1.95v lol with mine, in hopes of higher clocks...turned out to be a mobo issue (stupid ud5h, I hate ya)


My mobo sucks too


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ha! not anymore...got a Maximus V Gene, but killed the 3770k. Anyway, thing is you gotta pump more vdimm for really high clocks, not all kits are as good as the one CyGnus has.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ha! not anymore...got a Maximus V Gene, but killed the 3770k. Anyway, thing is you gotta pump more vdimm for really high clocks, not all kits are as good as the one CyGnus has.


Mine's sitting at 2133 9-10-9-27 1t IIRC


----------



## Zeek

You guys made me want to mess around with the ram, lol. 1.74v atm







Nothing above 2400 post tho :l


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> You guys made me want to mess around with the ram, lol. 1.74v atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nothing above 2400 post tho :l*


That's just your RAM telling you it's hungry for more VDimm


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, Not all of these can do over 2400mhz, plus you need a good cpu imc for that aswell.
So try higher vdimm, up to 1.85v. If it doesn't boot even with cl12-14-14-32-2t then it's your imc's fault.


----------



## Zeek

The extreme4 only let's me go up to 1.8v for dram voltage, lol. Still a no go tho. IMC y u so bad :'(


----------



## ivanlabrie

Some are duds...no prob. Focus on 2200mhz or 2400mhz with good timings.
2400mhz cl11-12-12-31-2t with 1.7v might be a good start, try to copy Sin's timings for 2600mhz.


----------



## Blameless

A couple of my 1147 sticks start to throw errors from just increased voltage around 1.6-1.65v (I can keep all settings the same, and if I raise vDIMM only, errors will show up). I did bin these ones for low voltage clocking though.

Maybe I'll have to take a look at my other (1220) batch.


----------



## Zeek

2400mhz 11-12-12-31-2T 1.66v was working well. Passed 2 passes of memtest86+ and hyperpi, but failed superpi lol. Will try some 2200mhz action tomorrow. Can't be arsed atm.

Anyone run 2133-2200 with these sticks? What timings are you running?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> A couple of my 1147 sticks start to throw errors from just increased voltage around 1.6-1.65v (I can keep all settings the same, and if I raise vDIMM only, errors will show up). I did bin these ones for low voltage clocking though.
> 
> Maybe I'll have to take a look at my other (1220) batch.


They can be picky with voltage. I went to 1.65V to play with 2400Mhz & timings, when I was done dropped it back to 2133Mhz & forgot to drop the voltage, browser kept crashing so ran a bit of IBT & it wouldn't pass. Finally noticed the vdimm was 1.65 & dropped it back to 1.5V, all was well again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> 2400mhz 11-12-12-31-2T 1.66v was working well. Passed 2 passes of memtest86+ and hyperpi, but failed superpi lol. Will try some 2200mhz action tomorrow. Can't be arsed atm.
> 
> Anyone run 2133-2200 with these sticks? What timings are you running?


I generally just leave mine at 2133Mhz 9-11-11 28 1.5V when not playing with the memory.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I generally just leave mine at 2133Mhz 9-11-11 28 1.5V when not playing with the memory.


Well, you sir seem to have some good sticks. Mine don't even boot at that :l Just imagine the 1866 at 2133, had to get it to boot some how


----------



## FtW 420

There are some slight differences week to week, some sticks are just better than others. I've seen posts with other people running 2133Mhz 9-10-10 at 1.5V, mine can't quite do that.
Kinda weird memory, 2400Mhz with more volts boots up & runs fine when it's there, can stability test & pass pi 32m, etc. But once I shut down it fails the overclock because of the memory settings. Not sure if it's the board or the memory, strange stuff, haven't seen similar behavior with other kits though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Mpower or ud5h? Sounds liike my former board....hated that behavior.
run them in an mvg/f/e and voila.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> There are some slight differences week to week, some sticks are just better than others. I've seen posts with other people running 2133Mhz 9-10-10 at 1.5V, mine can't quite do that.
> Kinda weird memory, 2400Mhz with more volts boots up & runs fine when it's there, can stability test & pass pi 32m, etc. But once I shut down it fails the overclock because of the memory settings. Not sure if it's the board or the memory, strange stuff, haven't seen similar behavior with other kits though.


----------



## FtW 420

That was the ud3h being weird, mpower won't boot with the HYKO sticks over the 2200Mhz strap.
I did give them a brief try in the mvg & booted 2600Mhz without effort, it is easy on the memory. The sammy green is for a daily machine so didn't really test much at 2600.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, no point...I'm gonna get some generic hch9 next, these are too pricey nowadays.


----------



## Stay Puft

How hard is it getting this memory to run at 2400 and beyond guys?


----------



## ivanlabrie

With your setup, it shouldn't be too hard, but you're gonna have to bin through a few different sets and run up to 1.9v and cold air through them to get the highest numbers (2800mhz cl10-12-12 with some luck), and it largely depends on your imc.


----------



## Zeek

Not sure if average or bad score lol


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Not sure if average or bad score lol


Mmmmmmmmmm it is actually pretty poor considering the overclock you have.

I would look at backing off the voltage. I noticed that if I pump too much voltage through these dimms that my scores actually suffered. I get those scores without launching an optimized windows at 2133 11-11-11-28-1T at 1.5v

When I bench my ram (and I will be when I get my new mobo back) I try to shoot for a 30000 MB/s read or above.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> How hard is it getting this memory to run at 2400 and beyond guys?


Pretty easy, but you got to be careful with your stress testing at 2400mhz. I thought I was 100% stable for months at 2400mhz. I ran every stress test over night, and I had no trouble. I ended up getting BSODs after about 2 months, soooo it is entirely possible, but I would urge you to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmm it is actually pretty poor considering the overclock you have.
> 
> I would look at backing off the voltage. I noticed that if I pump too much voltage through these dimms that my scores actually suffered. I get those scores without launching an optimized windows at 2133 11-11-11-28-1T at 1.5v
> 
> When I bench my ram (and I will be when I get my new mobo back) I try to shoot for a 30000 MB/s read or above.


My sticks aren't as good as others. I was running 1.69v on these test. Best I could do was



Edit: If I try to boot into my regular windows7, with rainmeter and all the other crap, it bluescreens loading it. But with stock w7 and crappy theme it loads fine lol


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Pretty easy, but you got to be careful with your stress testing at 2400mhz. I thought I was 100% stable for months at 2400mhz. I ran every stress test over night, and I had no trouble. I ended up getting BSODs after about 2 months, soooo it is entirely possible, but I would urge you to keep an eye on it.


What voltage did you have to use for 2400?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Just found this thread, I've owned these sticks for months but I've yet to overclock them. I will be checking out that guide in the OP I just have a question: Is there a difference in 8gb then 16gb? specifically when it comes to gaming. I currently only own 2 sticks but if 16gb is deemed good, I'd jump on it right now.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Just found this thread, I've owned these sticks for months but I've yet to overclock them. I will be checking out that guide in the OP I just have a question: Is there a difference in 8gb then 16gb? specifically when it comes to gaming. I currently only own 2 sticks but if 16gb is deemed good, I'd jump on it right now.


Basically 8GB vs 16GB depends entirely on your IMC, and your needs for the ram. If you aren't utilizing 8GB, I'm not entirely sure what you would need to get another 8 for....


----------



## Zeek

After some very minor tweaks I'm finally able to start to get stuff stable. Gonna try to tighten timings later but finally something good is coming


----------



## liquidmetal14

How many sticks are most running here? I'm most interested to see 4 dimm configs as that is what I will be running.


----------



## dmanstasiu

2. MITX.


----------



## Zeek

I'm running 2 as well. I don't really need more than 8gb atm


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am Also on 2, with 4 is more difficult to achieve high clocks like 2400 and more...


----------



## liquidmetal14

Damn you heathens, 4 dimm master race awaken!


----------



## Zeek

Well 2200 10-10-11-28-1T 1.54v has passed SuperPi and HyperPi 32m. Been running prime for about 30mins now and nothing has failed yet. Lets see how long this last lol


----------



## [CyGnus]

zeek run Linx or IBT with max mem 15/20 passes is enough to see if its stable


----------



## ivanlabrie

If he passed both hyperpi 32m and spi 32m he might be good to go.


----------



## [CyGnus]

i can pass 32m pi and fail in linx just after 3/4 passes, the real pita is if you are gaming and get that nice BSOD so for me i like to stress different tests only one is not going to cut it


----------



## Zeek

I've actually passed both before and failed on IBT :l

Did 40mins on prime with 95% mem use and now doing IBT


----------



## cam51037

Darn! I was going to buy some of this stuff (16 GB to be exact) on Newegg tonight, but I noticed it's out of stock (expected that) AND the price has raised to $50! I'm waiting until the price drops until I buy some, at least from Newegg.


----------



## [CyGnus]

If it drops it seems each time they restock them they add another 5$ to the price but dont feel bad here in Portugal they are 60€ (70$)


----------



## ivanlabrie

You could get the g.skill 2400mhz kits using these same ic's for a bit more...at this rate.


----------



## Zeek

Oh the joys of getting to the end of pass 10, then saying it fails









This was with 1.45v for dram tho. Gonna bump it up a little to see if it passes.


----------



## ivanlabrie

No big deal...bump vdimm a notch or two, and retry.


----------



## [CyGnus]

1.45v is nothing for these sticks try 1.6v and then lower from there


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You could get the g.skill 2400mhz kits using these same ic's for a bit more...at this rate.


The g skills 2400 are 109€ lol so you see Portugal is a pain to get hardware


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ouch...yeah, I bet ordering from the Us and have someone ship them via First class would be better. Like I normally do.


----------



## Zeek

I know it's nothing but 1.45v is almost stable. Trying 1.47v atm to see if it'll pass. Oh and would 10-11-11-28 be ok timings or is there anything I should change? I don't know much or anything at all about timings etc, lol. I just know highest speed at tightest timings wins the interwebs









Edit: Had it at 1.48v instead of 1.47 but hey, it passed. lol. Gonna try 1.47 just to see if I can use less volts but 1.48v would be fine anyway


----------



## ivanlabrie

Just keep the 1.48v setting...it's baby vdimm anyway


----------



## Zeek

Didn't even work anyway









Gonna bump the voltage up to 1.55ish tomorrow to see if I can tighten the timings a bit more


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> How many sticks are most running here? I'm most interested to see 4 dimm configs as that is what I will be running.


Im running 8GB atm, but I plan on getting 8GB more for video editing work. I'll be happy with just the speed and timings I have now though. I would guess 1866 won't be a problem, even with 4 DIMMs. Be nice to keep the stock voltage, but I'm half expecting I'll need to bump it a bit for 4 sticks.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Im running 8GB atm, but I plan on getting 8GB more for video editing work. I'll be happy with just the speed and timings I have now though. I would guess 1866 won't be a problem, even with 4 DIMMs. Be nice to keep the stock voltage, but I'm half expecting I'll need to bump it a bit for 4 sticks.


Noted.

I posted this in the other Samsung ram thread....

I have 4 dimms. What is the sweet spot for performance vs just a little too much voltage. I'm not one of those who wants to go extreme with 1.7v. I would be satisfied with the best possible 1.6v timings and OC. Maybe 1.65 depending on the kind of returns I see. I would like to hit the 30k mark in memory copy at least.


----------



## mat459

30k copy is like 2400Mhz. Probably not impossible with 4 sticks, but It probably won't be easy either. Just reading the reviews on newegg, it seems most people running 4 sticks are sticking with 1866 or 2133. It ultimately depends on the luck of the draw. I would shoot for 2133 or 2200 on 1.5v if possible. That's just me though. That's still a great OC. I just don't like to push anything super hard. Is this the right forum for that?


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> 30k copy is like 2400Mhz. Probably not impossible with 4 sticks, but It probably won't be easy either. Just reading the reviews on newegg, it seems most people running 4 sticks are sticking with 1866 or 2133. It ultimately depends on the luck of the draw. I would shoot for 2133 or 2200 on 1.5v if possible. That's just me though. That's still a great OC. I just don't like to push anything super hard. Is this the right forum for that?


Surely you jest lol

I will push for something along those lines but would like to get max performance on 4 dimms so aiming for that 30k score!


----------



## King4x4

Just got 4 sticks stable with 1.65v 2000mhz 9-9-9-24 T1.

Same sticks can't go to 2400mhz due to the mobo.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What voltage did you have to use for 2400?


Well it could run at 1.6v, but I also tried 1.65 to see if it would be more stable. It actually preferred 1.6v, but it still wasn't 100% stable.


----------



## Avonosac

My 4 sticks are running 1833 at .. 9-9-9-27 I think, I haven't had time due to work to really get in and fiddle with them. I will have time this week to test to see if the IMC of a 3770k is better than my 3570k. Microcenter is having a stupid sale on the i7, for only 230$.

Newegg seems to be catching up on the price at microcenter, Ive been watching these sticks at Microcenter, and the 2 sticks have been at least 55$ since september-ish. The price is probably going to stay this high, simply because the demand for these sticks has been so high.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I'm just getting into overclocking this ram, can someone give me safe numbers to try?


----------



## mat459

Try 1866 9-9-9-24 1T @ 1.35v. Me and lots of others have luck with those settings. But if you want to see how far you can push them, leave the timings on auto and increase the speed and voltage till you are no longer stable and can't or wont add anymore voltage. Then work on tightening the timings. You may have to lower the speed a bit to get better timings.


----------



## Zeek

I have 2200 10-11-11-27-1T 1.48v completely stable. Testing 10-12-12-26 atm


----------



## SMK

Been playing with this stuff for a while. Can 4 dimms affect a cpu overclock?


----------



## Zeek

It'll stress the CPU's IMC more. Might need to up your vcore a tiny bit but that's it I think.

2400 cl10









1.575v dram vtt/vcssa 1.2v. Gonna lower down volts to see if I can get em stable


----------



## Scotty99

My microcenter has 5 kits of these for 46 bucks each, i should probably buy them to resell lol.


----------



## Snuckie7

I picked my kit up back when they were only $39.99. The prices fluctuate pretty quickly for this RAM.


----------



## Scotty99

I just noticed they were outta stock at newegg and tigerdirect, but nvm amazon has a bunch of them in stock still lol.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Hey. I moved my Sammy's over to my i5 2500k.

Just wondering if this is decent for my OC.

My RAM's sweet spot seems to be around 1.475v - I actually have negative scaling at 1.5v



A bit tighter timings at 5.0Ghz still 1.475v


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> It'll stress the CPU's IMC more. Might need to up your vcore a tiny bit but that's it I think.
> 
> 2400 cl10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.575v dram vtt/vcssa 1.2v. Gonna lower down volts to see if I can get em stable


god i love this ram

with your timings ( i cant figure out 4 of them due to amd speak ) i can boot it just has a few problems with stability.......

but not bad considering i put the ram in and first boot could boot with no problems....... awesome

amd 8350


----------



## Zeek

Yeah the ram is amazing for the price. I have it at 1866 for daily use but when I bench I run 2400.

Daily use timings. I tried to tighten em as much as possible but ended up getting lazy. I could probably tweak em a little more, but they're good for now


----------



## Kitler

So I am unable to get my Ram too 2133mhz.

Set vdimm to 1.5v and using 10-10-10-10-28.

I am not sure if I should change vscca? I believe it is set to 1.02v.

My 3930k is clocked at 4.5ghz at - .011 offset (generally runs at 1.351 volts) and 4 sticks of RAM

Is there any explanation of the different settings and how they are interrelated?

I have not overclocked in a long time and I R noob. I have read some guides, but they generally tell you to just use certain settings.

I am looking for explanation why!


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> So I am unable to get my Ram too 2133mhz.
> 
> Set vdimm to 1.5v and using *10-10-10-10-28*.
> 
> I am not sure if I should change vscca? I believe it is set to 1.02v.
> 
> My 3930k is clocked at 4.5ghz at - .011 offset (generally runs at 1.351 volts) and 4 sticks of RAM
> 
> Is there any explanation of the different settings and how they are interrelated?
> 
> I have not overclocked in a long time and I R noob. I have read some guides, but they generally tell you to just use certain settings.
> 
> I am looking for explanation why!


I would use lower volts on the Ram 1.45-1.475 and start with looser timings.
2133Mhz - 11-12-12-32-2T

Since you are overclocking them, it's a gamble to run over stock setttings. So start with loose timings and work your way down, to find what they are capable of.

My sticks don't like to run over 1.5v so I can only recommend to stay below that while you find your optimal settings.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> So I am unable to get my Ram too 2133mhz.
> 
> Set vdimm to 1.5v and using 10-10-10-10-28.
> 
> I am not sure if I should change vscca? I believe it is set to 1.02v.
> 
> My 3930k is clocked at 4.5ghz at - .011 offset (generally runs at 1.351 volts) and 4 sticks of RAM
> 
> Is there any explanation of the different settings and how they are interrelated?
> 
> I have not overclocked in a long time and I R noob. I have read some guides, but they generally tell you to just use certain settings.
> 
> I am looking for explanation why!


4 sticks are much harder to overclock than 4, try 1.55 vdimm and give 1 notch above default voltage to VCSSA, PCH and VTT and try 2133 @ 9-10-10-28 1T or 10-11-11 dont use the 3 at same value these sticks do not like that.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hey. I moved my Sammy's over to my i5 2500k.
> Just wondering if this is decent for my OC.


Hmmm no response? Well...it looks pretty decent. I'll do my stability test and hopefully I can get on the OC list.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Cross posting but I could use some advice

I am having a hell of a time OC'ing these to get anything close to benchmarks like you guys.

On a Sabertooth x79. 16gb. I need help with OC'ing the CPU and RAM.


----------



## funfortehfun

I grabbed a pack of these a while ago, I might have just gotten a fub kit because they run fine at 1600 9-9-9-24, but at 1866 9-9-9-24 the system won't boot. I'll submit CPU-Z a bit later.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> Cross posting but I could use some advice
> 
> I am having a hell of a time OC'ing these to get anything close to benchmarks like you guys.
> 
> On a Sabertooth x79. 16gb. I need help with OC'ing the CPU and RAM.


Is that quad channel RAM?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I grabbed a pack of these a while ago, I might have just gotten a fub kit because they run fine at 1600 9-9-9-24, but at 1866 9-9-9-24 the system won't boot. I'll submit CPU-Z a bit later.


Did you raise the voltage for 1866?


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> Did you raise the voltage for 1866?


Might not have done that, +REP. 1.5V should be safe.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> Cross posting but I could use some advice
> 
> I am having a hell of a time OC'ing these to get anything close to benchmarks like you guys.
> 
> On a Sabertooth x79. 16gb. I need help with OC'ing the CPU and RAM.


If you mean maxxmem scores, you most likely won't get anything near the IVB scores (or SB for that matter) no matter what you do. I think maxxmem has some trouble reading X79 systems correctly.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Might not have done that, +REP. 1.5V should be safe.


Yeah, mine runs at 1866 with the same timings on stock volts, a good amount of kits do, but there isn't any guarantee. Just bump it up a notch at a time till it boots and is stable.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Is that quad channel RAM?
> Did you raise the voltage for 1866?


Yes it's quad.


----------



## liquidmetal14

The regular maxxmem results are paltry for me. I get a max of 19GB throughput out of these. I managed to find a the maxxmem multi preview and got this score...



Timings



Bare in mind I'm running quad channel.


----------



## [CyGnus]

they can do 1T easy


----------



## liquidmetal14

I will have to look again but two things that I observed. I can't boot up at 2400mhz and the timings you see above were tried but no success. I had it at 1.6v at the time so I tried raising the vccsa a little and no go.

I believe the vccsa was a 1.100 and the vcore was 1.60 with the 9-10-10-21 1t timings for my 2400 OC. I can do 4.8ghz on this CPU since I got to the desktop but I ended up scaling back in favor of slightly better temps.

Unless the higher memory requires more OC.


----------



## Zeek

I'd try 10-11-11-28-1T or 11-12-12-28-1T for 2400. I can bench 2400 cas10 no problem but it's not stable


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I'd try 10-11-11-28-1T or 11-12-12-28-1T for 2400. I can bench 2400 cas10 no problem but it's not stable


I'm on the wife's laptop but I will be right back to test and report within 15 minutes.


----------



## liquidmetal14

No luck with those 2 timings. I even upped the voltage a little.


----------



## [CyGnus]

for 2400 try 11-12-12-30 2T max 1.65v if they wont boot dont bother to add more volts most likely they cant do 2400 at all. (Also up VCSSA 1.1v +/-)


----------



## liquidmetal14

I wa able to boot up at the 9-10-10-21 1t settings with 2133. Ran an AIDA64 test....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> for 2400 try 11-12-12-30 2T max 1.65v if they wont boot dont bother to add more volts most likely they cant do 2400 at all. (Also up VCSSA 1.1v +/-)


Ok, back in 5.


----------



## Jimbags

hey guys can i join?



got my sandy setup running at 1922mhz i know weird but noob to RAM oc ing but wanna learn anyone know good timing s for my 4x2Gb sandybridge setup, rig is in sig?


----------



## liquidmetal14

No go on those settings either for 2400mhz


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> hey guys can i join?
> 
> 
> 
> got my sandy setup running at 1922mhz i know weird but noob to RAM oc ing but wanna learn anyone know good timing s for my 4x2Gb sandybridge setup, rig is in sig?


Just to let you and everyone know, the code for the signature is on my desktop........in raid 0....................and my mobo is dead.









The good news is the RMA process with asus should be wrapping up. Heck the fix might even let me publish my excel files to update the members list. Please be patient


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> No go on those settings either for 2400mhz


2400 is pretty uncommon to be honest. I mean do you seriously expect dirt cheap ram to consistently hit 2400?

I personally can hit 2400 for benches for super pi and cinnebench, but I actually run 2133mhz to keep things super stable.

Besides, I have noticed that if you pump more voltage than about 1.5v through these dimms, you can have the ram OCed to 3000mhz and it will still be pretty slow compared to 2133 at lower voltages.


----------



## Jimbags

whats a descent speed for a sandy i5 2500K on an asus P8P67LE?
EDIT imean my RAM of course


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> No go on those settings either for 2400mhz


Your secondary timings might be too tight. I had that issue when I wanted to get to 2400. Once I loosened em a little I got the ram working fine.

You can try these, Just make it 11-12-12-30-2T


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> whats a descent speed for a sandy i5 2500K on an asus P8P67LE?
> EDIT imean my RAM of course


9-10-10-24-1t @ 2133 Mhz - 1.475v

This is what I'm running currently. It still needs to be tested for stability though.

Has anyone with Sandy (not SB-e) been able to get 2400Mhz running on these? I haven't been able to boot at 2400Mhz, so if noone else has either, I'm not going to spend too much time on it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> whats a descent speed for a sandy i5 2500K on an asus P8P67LE?
> EDIT imean my RAM of course


2133 is probably what is going to be achievable. However, don't be afraid to go for 1866 with more aggressive timings.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> 9-10-10-24-1t @ 2133 Mhz - 1.475v
> 
> This is what I'm running currently. It still needs to be tested for stability though.
> 
> Has anyone with Sandy (not SB-e) been able to get 2400Mhz running on these? I haven't been able to boot at 2400Mhz, so if noone else has either, I'm not going to spend too much time on it.


Max you'll be able to get on SB is 2133. The IMC isn't as good as IB and it's almost impossible to hit 2400.

I don't even think the ram multi goes up that high, lol.


----------



## mat459

Hey guys, I read that RAM prices will continue to rise steadily this year, due to lack of supply. I think it was in MaximumPC. Just letting everyone know. Stock up now.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Bah, I can't even boot up with the timing I just used now. DRAM checks out ok in the bios but I'm trying to boot up now.


----------



## Zeek

Running prime with the new OC








So far so good


----------



## liquidmetal14

I think it may be the OS so I'm trying to see if I can repair it.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Odd, I unplugged my data drive and now I can boot up. Running the SSD now and seeing an odd partition. Maybe I will need to reinstall windows.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> Odd, I unplugged my data drive and now I can boot up. Running the SSD now and seeing an odd partition. Maybe I will need to reinstall windows.


What kind of odd partition? Is it about 100MB? If so that is a partition that windows installs by default.

You might want to back off the OC. Plug your data drive back in, and run a disk check to see if your drives are dying. Your SSD should be good, but HDDs love to die.


----------



## liquidmetal14

I know of the 100mb one but t his one was a Z drive. I've never had this issue happen before. The system does boot up stable at the old timings again and I may be able to play more but I have to see if my data HDD is alright after resintalling windows.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> What kind of odd partition? Is it about 100MB? If so that is a partition that windows installs by default.
> 
> You might want to back off the OC. Plug your data drive back in, and run a disk check to see if your drives are dying. Your SSD should be good, but HDDs love to die.


I'm going to do that after I get the OS installed again.


----------



## [CyGnus]

liquidmetal14 what is the week of your mem? They are not guaranteed to do 2400 and you have 4 of them so 2133 is no t bad at all i guess


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> I know of the 100mb one but t his one was a Z drive. I've never had this issue happen before. The system does boot up stable at the old timings again and I may be able to play more but I have to see if my data HDD is alright after resintalling windows.


The only time I have seen that is when you format the OS with a recovery disk through a manufacturer like asus or dell.

If you don't have a recovery disk, then I think your computer is alive. Kill it with a format.


----------



## bigmac11

Are these still available anywhere ? I looked around and can only find used ones on Ebay.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Are these still available anywhere ? I looked around and can only find used ones on Ebay.


microcenter has then and last time I looked Amazon.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> microcenter has then and last time I looked Amazon.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


Thanks found them at Amazon. Price went up since last time I purchased


----------



## Vonnis

After a lot of tweaking I managed to get my sticks stable at 2184MHz 10-11-10-14 in quad channel, with better subtimings than what I used for 2000MHz. Apparently my CPU doesn't actually like 4.5GHz (needs stupid voltages if I want 100% stability in everything), but if I lower it to 4.4 the memory is more willing to play ball.

P95 run:


Primary and secondary timings:


Voltages:


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> liquidmetal14 what is the week of your mem? They are not guaranteed to do 2400 and you have 4 of them so 2133 is no t bad at all i guess


12 YEAR WEEK 40.

9-10-10-21 1t at 2133 with 1.55v is the best I could do. Ran an AIDA64 test now.....'



I will have to compare them to some review scores.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> After a lot of tweaking I managed to get my sticks stable at 2184MHz 10-11-10-14 in quad channel, with better subtimings than what I used for 2000MHz. Apparently my CPU doesn't actually like 4.5GHz (needs stupid voltages if I want 100% stability in everything), but if I lower it to 4.4 the memory is more willing to play ball.


Wow, what is your Memory Score?
Your Row Refresh Time....I've never seen it that high, shouldn't it be around 38 for your settings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> 12 YEAR WEEK 40.
> 
> 9-10-10-21 1t at 2133 with 1.55v is the best I could do. Ran an AIDA64 test now.....'
> 
> I will have to compare them to some review scores.


Could you see if it will run with less than 1.5v? i.e. 1.475v then compare your Memory Scores. I get much worse performance on mine 1.5v or over, so I'm cusious if that's normal.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Wow, what is your Memory Score?
> Your Row Refresh Time....I've never seen it that high, shouldn't it be around 38 for your settings?
> Could you see if it will run with less than 1.5v? i.e. 1.475v then compare your Memory Scores. I get much worse performance on mine 1.5v or over, so I'm cusious if that's normal.


Sure, brb.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Thanks found them at Amazon. Price went up since last time I purchased


They have been going up steadily for the last 8-9 months.


----------



## Bedo

I am currently running mine @1.5v 2133 10-11-11-28 1T. I havent done any fine tuning yet. Batch is 1240. I am thinking about going for better timings with 1.55v


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> 12 YEAR WEEK 40.
> 
> 9-10-10-21 1t at 2133 with 1.55v is the best I could do. Ran an AIDA64 test now.....'
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to compare them to some review scores.


With 1.5v on the RAM



Slightly worse read but slightly better write and copy.

For comparison, my numbers are faster than the Mushkin and Corsair RAM review *here.*

Doesn't seem that bad to me.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bedo*
> 
> I am currently running mine @1.5v 2133 10-11-11-28 1T. I havent done any fine tuning yet. Batch is 1240. I am thinking about going for better timings with 1.55v


You are running an older version of maxmemm. If you update it, the score should be a bit higher. I believe I have the up to date version on the 1st post.


----------



## Bedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You are running an older version of maxmemm. If you update it, the score should be a bit higher. I believe I have the up to date version on the 1st post.


Thanks for the info, my score went up a little bit.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> With 1.5v on the RAM
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly worse read but slightly better write and copy.
> 
> For comparison, my numbers are faster than the Mushkin and Corsair RAM review *here.*
> 
> Doesn't seem that bad to me.


Thank you. Could you also try with 1.475v?
Your results are really good. I'm just curious if it will be better using less than 1.5v. My ram set, takes a huge hit in performance at the same settings, by using 1.5v or above.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bedo*
> 
> Thanks for the info, my score went up a little bit.


Try 9-10-11-27 timings, and OC your chip to 5ghz just for a bench run.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Thank you. Could you also try with 1.475v?
> Your results are really good. I'm just curious if it will be better using less than 1.5v. My ram set, takes a huge hit in performance at the same settings, by using 1.5v or above.


Sorry I missed this as my 2 670's just arrived and I've been busy settings them up. I will test it later as I have some work to do as I just finished putting this thing together finally.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> Sorry I missed this as my 2 670's just arrived and I've been busy settings them up. I will test it later as I have some work to do as I just finished putting this thing together finally.


Enjoy, I love getting new graphics cards.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> Sorry I missed this as my 2 670's just arrived and I've been busy settings them up. I will test it later as I have some work to do as I just finished putting this thing together finally.


Oh hey, no worries. If I had one 670 I'd be too busy.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Wow, what is your Memory Score?
> Your Row Refresh Time....I've never seen it that high, shouldn't it be around 38 for your settings?


Nha, I might be able to lower it a tiny bit further, but not any appreciable amount. At 86 either Hyperpi or P95 (forgot which) was giving me errors so I had to bump it up a bit.
Scores aren't going to set the world on fire, partly because my CPU is only running at 4.4GHz, partly because maxxmem doesn't seem to like X79.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Here's my OC

I was using 9-10-10-24 but the memory scores were the same as these, so probably not stable.
1.4825v on my Samsung Green - 1.475v didn't quite pass.


----------



## Jimbags

sorry noob to ram ocing is there a good guide for my sig rig components? also i dont know anything bout timings. do you get different perfoemance with different timings but same clock in Mhz? my ram is clocked at 1922Mhz right now but doesnt seem.much faster than my old ripjawz at 1600mhz?


----------



## liquidmetal14

Double post.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Oh hey, no worries. If I had one 670 I'd be too busy.


I could boot up at 1.475 but I think I noticed little odd behavior but things ran. I bumped it back up to 1.5 and am sitting on that now.

I got the GPU's and am trying to tweak them right now though. I've had some crashes in 3d marks so I'm trying to figure out what the heck the problem is.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> I could boot up at 1.475 but I think I noticed little odd behavior but things ran. I bumped it back up to 1.5 and am sitting on that now.
> 
> I got the GPU's and am trying to tweak them right now though. I've had some crashes in 3d marks so I'm trying to figure out what the heck the problem is.


Ok thanks. So it's probably just the nature of my Ram Modules. Good to know.


----------



## liquidmetal14

I did a memtest86 run and all the ram passed the test at the current speed/voltage as well. 2133 9-10-10-21 [email protected] is my sweet spot.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> I did a memtest86 run and all the ram passed the test at the current speed/voltage as well. 2133 9-10-10-21 [email protected] is my sweet spot.


Nice. That's what I'll shoot for when I get my 2nd set.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> I did a memtest86 run and all the ram passed the test at the current speed/voltage as well. 2133 9-10-10-21 [email protected] is my sweet spot.


Not bad, not bad at all


----------



## Kitler

Finally 16gbs stable at 2133.

Put VCCSA to 1.185v, Vdimm to 1.560v, and vcore at 1.32v.

Apparently it is hard to overclock 16gbs. I think I ended up with 10-11-11-27 which I might try to tighten up later.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Finally 16gbs stable at 2133.
> 
> Put VCCSA to 1.185v, Vdimm to 1.560v, and vcore at 1.32v.
> 
> Apparently it is hard to overclock 16gbs. I think I ended up with 10-11-11-27 which I might try to tighten up later.


i use amd, but that is pretty close to what i have to use as well. not tried to tighten too much

edit on a side note using windows 8 fraps will not take a pic of my desktop.

what program do you guys use to do so


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Finally 16gbs stable at 2133.
> 
> Put VCCSA to 1.185v, Vdimm to 1.560v, and vcore at 1.32v.
> 
> Apparently it is hard to overclock 16gbs. I think I ended up with 10-11-11-27 which I might try to tighten up later.


Why do you have to bump up the VCCSA so much? I run mine at 1.100 with the timings I mentioned a few post back. I haven't even touched vdimm. I made a thread about my SLI issues with a DXGI HARDWARE REMOVED error on random 3D marks. I OC'd my GPU's a little and they work sometimes and other times they crash at random or freeze when I quit BF3. I'm deviating but even though the memory passed a memtest, maybe I can bump up the VCCSA or something to see if it's affecting my GPU's. I think it's a bit of a stretch but I'm trying to see if OC'ing causes the GPU's to CTD and recover from driver fails or if it's one of the cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i use amd, but that is pretty close to what i have to use as well. not tried to tighten too much
> 
> edit on a side note using windows 8 fraps will not take a pic of my desktop.
> 
> what program do you guys use to do so


Does Windows 8 have Snipping Tool? Also, print screen button?


----------



## rv8000

My sticks just came in today and i've been having major trouble trying to get them to do anything aside from stock. PC will not boot with 1.5v or 1.65v @ 1866, or 2000 even when timings were set to 13-13-13-34 2T. I checked both stick individually, put my cpu at stock, and have also swapped dimm slots to no avail. I've been running p95 for an hour while i was out shoveling everything seems fine so far @ stock speed and latenicies (w/o cpu overclock), and I've yet to try memtest. Im starting to think my MSI z77a-g43 just hates these dimms, and there are no other voltage options aside from vcore and vdimm in my bios







. Any ideas?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> My sticks just came in today and i've been having major trouble trying to get them to do anything aside from stock. PC will not boot with 1.5v or 1.65v @ 1866, or 2000 even when timings were set to 13-13-13-34 2T. I checked both stick individually, put my cpu at stock, and have also swapped dimm slots to no avail. I've been running p95 for an hour while i was out shoveling everything seems fine so far @ stock speed and latenicies (w/o cpu overclock), and I've yet to try memtest. Im starting to think my MSI z77a-g43 just hates these dimms, and there are no other voltage options aside from vcore and vdimm in my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any ideas?


Have you tried to boot with loose timings and less voltage? In another thread, I've seen a couple sets that wouldn't boot even at stock settings with 1.5v or more.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> My sticks just came in today and i've been having major trouble trying to get them to do anything aside from stock. PC will not boot with 1.5v or 1.65v @ 1866, or 2000 even when timings were set to 13-13-13-34 2T. I checked both stick individually, put my cpu at stock, and have also swapped dimm slots to no avail. I've been running p95 for an hour while i was out shoveling everything seems fine so far @ stock speed and latenicies (w/o cpu overclock), and I've yet to try memtest. Im starting to think my MSI z77a-g43 just hates these dimms, and there are no other voltage options aside from vcore and vdimm in my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any ideas?


Either you have bad sticks of ram, or let this be a lesson on why no one should ever buy MSI.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Either you have bad sticks of ram, or let this be a lesson on why no one should ever buy MSI.


Painful.. but somewhat true, the last thing I got from MSI which was decent was a pair of 8600GTs, their mobos are garbage


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> Why do you have to bump up the VCCSA so much? I run mine at 1.100 with the timings I mentioned a few post back. I haven't even touched vdimm. I made a thread about my SLI issues with a DXGI HARDWARE REMOVED error on random 3D marks. I OC'd my GPU's a little and they work sometimes and other times they crash at random or freeze when I quit BF3. I'm deviating but even though the memory passed a memtest, maybe I can bump up the VCCSA or something to see if it's affecting my GPU's. I think it's a bit of a stretch but I'm trying to see if OC'ing causes the GPU's to CTD and recover from driver fails or if it's one of the cards.
> Does Windows 8 have Snipping Tool? Also, print screen button?


I am not too sure. It wasn't running stable with only vDimm changes. I will play around with it more when I get home. Going to try to bump my CPU clock a little bit aswell. I haven't played around with things like VLL or PLL. Might see if those have any impact.

How did you overclock without changing dram voltage?
Does anyone know if Vcore has an impact on dram stability? I thought I read somewhere it did.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> My sticks just came in today and i've been having major trouble trying to get them to do anything aside from stock. PC will not boot with 1.5v or 1.65v @ 1866, or 2000 even when timings were set to 13-13-13-34 2T. I checked both stick individually, put my cpu at stock, and have also swapped dimm slots to no avail. I've been running p95 for an hour while i was out shoveling everything seems fine so far @ stock speed and latenicies (w/o cpu overclock), and I've yet to try memtest. Im starting to think my MSI z77a-g43 just hates these dimms, and there are no other voltage options aside from vcore and vdimm in my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any ideas?


Just for fun, try 1866 with the timings on Auto. Go up to 1.65v if you have to. What week are they?


----------



## rv8000

Batch 1229.

I did get them to run @ 1866 11-10-10-28 1T @ 1.5v. Ran 3dmark and the test finished, then went to go run p95 and crashed after about a min.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> Why do you have to bump up the VCCSA so much? I run mine at 1.100 with the timings I mentioned a few post back. I haven't even touched vdimm. I made a thread about my SLI issues with a DXGI HARDWARE REMOVED error on random 3D marks. I OC'd my GPU's a little and they work sometimes and other times they crash at random or freeze when I quit BF3. I'm deviating but even though the memory passed a memtest, maybe I can bump up the VCCSA or something to see if it's affecting my GPU's. I think it's a bit of a stretch but I'm trying to see if OC'ing causes the GPU's to CTD and recover from driver fails or if it's one of the cards.
> Does Windows 8 have Snipping Tool? Also, print screen button?


thanks ~ yes according to the web it does. i just have never needed to do this.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Painful.. but somewhat true, the last thing I got from MSI which was decent was a pair of 8600GTs, their mobos are garbage


Ah, an AMD user, can't dispute that in your case.

With Intel MSI I would say user or memory issues if it can't get up to 2000Mhz at least, although I've never used a g43 board so can't speak for that, g55 & higher end should have no issues getting a decent overclock out of the HYKO samsung.
I have gotten a g45 board & got rid of it pretty quick, too limited for overclocking options...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Ah, an AMD user, can't dispute that in your case.
> 
> With Intel MSI I would say user or memory issues if it can't get up to 2000Mhz at least, although I've never used a g43 board so can't speak for that, g55 & higher end should have no issues getting a decent overclock out of the HYKO samsung.
> I have gotten a g45 board & got rid of it pretty quick, too limited for overclocking options...


Ehhhh here is what I say

1: Asus

2: Gigabyte

3: Asrock

4: MSI M-Power

Anything else is just plain crap.


----------



## king8654

ya i run 9-9-9-24 1T 1.5V 1866, could possibly get higher, but works fine for me


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ehhhh here is what I say
> 
> 1: Asus
> 
> 2: Gigabyte
> 
> 3: Asrock
> 
> 4: MSI M-Power
> 
> Anything else is just plain crap.


I would put all the msi boards from g55 & up over the asrock boards except for the OC formula, & after using the z77 ud3h I definitely prefer to use the msi boards more, although overclocking is similar, just a personal preference for the board layout. The location of the reset & clear cmos on the gigabyte sucks for me (pressing reset clears the cmos for me about 50% of the time), & the back USB ports are not as user friendly for the way I'm used to using a flash drive when setting up.
MSI does have some issues with the HYKO memory over 2200Mhz though, great with every other kit but those, although most people don't push past 2133Mhz anyway. So in the viewpoint of this club your list is probably pretty accurate as far as the memory kit we discuss here goes (gigabyte ud3h can overclock the hyko, but it is pretty flakey, some the UP series GB boards are supposed to be better with ram).


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Batch 1229.
> 
> I did get them to run @ 1866 11-10-10-28 1T @ 1.5v. Ran 3dmark and the test finished, then went to go run p95 and crashed after about a min.


Hmmmm. Mine are the same week. I run 1866 9-9-9-24 1T @1.35v. Maybe your 3570k just has a less that great IMC???


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ehhhh here is what I say
> 
> 1: Asus
> 
> 2: Gigabyte
> 
> 3: Asrock
> 
> 4: MSI M-Power
> 
> Anything else is just plain crap.


And the support for those top 2 are garbage as well... I take that back all the supports suck. EVGA needs to take over the entire tech industry and keep their support exactly as awesome as it is now.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Hmmmm. Mine are the same week. I run 1866 9-9-9-24 1T @1.35v. Maybe your 3570k just has a less that great IMC???


Do you have other voltages in the bios tweaked aside from vcore and vdimm, because i dont have options to any others. I sincerely regret buying this board in terms of bios options, but aside from that i've had zero issues.

*EDIT

Finally got the sticks to do something positive. Dropped the voltage to 1.35 set them to 1866 9-9-9--24-1T and magic happened apparently. Ran memtest and 0 errors after 200% coverage. I know I need to show a 4hr p95 test but for now here's a ss. I run p95 when i wake up in the morning.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Try running some real world scenarios. For kicks, run 2 HD videos or youtube streams then play some BF3 or Crysis 2. I mean try to tax the system. Just make sure the memory holds up and copes well. Either way, your timings are just a little faster than mine but I am running quad [email protected] I have to say, I'm really happy with this RAM. After running some tests on the memory, it still stayed under 30c based on AIDA64 temp monitoring.


----------



## rv8000

Add me when you get the chance thank you!

Batch 1229, @ 1866 9-9-9--24 1T 1.35v



Also bandwidth was 22.87GB (can be seen in last post). Will messing around with timings at some point, pc won't boot when i put more than 1.35v through these and this silly MSI board is too limiting in terms of voltage options. Now to diagnose my video card issue once again ~_~.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Add me when you get the chance thank you!
> 
> Batch 1229, @ 1866 9-9-9--24 1T 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> Also bandwidth was 22.87GB (can be seen in last post). Will messing around with timings at some point, pc won't boot when i put more than 1.35v through these and this silly MSI board is too limiting in terms of voltage options. Now to diagnose my video card issue once again ~_~.


That sucks, it really is a shame because the ram is quite awesome.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Add me when you get the chance thank you!
> 
> Batch 1229, @ 1866 9-9-9--24 1T 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> Also bandwidth was 22.87GB (can be seen in last post). Will messing around with timings at some point, pc won't boot when i put more than 1.35v through these and this silly MSI board is too limiting in terms of voltage options. Now to diagnose my video card issue once again ~_~.


Shame since the kit can go higher. I've pushed mine as hard as it will go with my 2133 quad channel settings.


----------



## rv8000

Yea it is a shame, but not much I can do with this motherboard. I'd go out to buy a new board but my 7950 is giving me endless problems and a 2nd RMA is already putting me out 40$ ~_~. Any recommendations on a board for the future?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Yea it is a shame, but not much I can do with this motherboard. I'd go out to buy a new board but my 7950 is giving me endless problems and a 2nd RMA is already putting me out 40$ ~_~. Any recommendations on a board for the future?


I'm loving my Asrock z77e-itx if you only want 1 PCIe, but you do need to be careful on the CPU cooler my 212+ is blocking, need to wait for H220 release to put my gfx card in :|

The ASrock formula was great, but that was in the 220$ range, you can look at the extreme4 / extreme 6 as I've read great things about them. The 4 does have issues if you start trying to take anything over or near 5ghz.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Do you have other voltages in the bios tweaked aside from vcore and vdimm, because i dont have options to any others. I sincerely regret buying this board in terms of bios options, but aside from that i've had zero issues.
> 
> *EDIT
> 
> Finally got the sticks to do something positive. Dropped the voltage to 1.35 set them to 1866 9-9-9--24-1T and magic happened apparently. Ran memtest and 0 errors after 200% coverage. I know I need to show a 4hr p95 test but for now here's a ss. I run p95 when i wake up in the morning.


My PLL is at 1.785 or something, but I don't think that effects the RAM overclocking.


----------



## Scotty99

Ive got a semi ridiculous question, will this ram score 7.9 WEI when overclocked?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ive got a semi ridiculous question, will this ram score 7.9 WEI when overclocked?


Yes my sticks @ 1866 9-9-9-24 1T score 7.9 in WEI

*gosh my grammar @ 2am is terrible >_>


----------



## Scotty99

Awesome, thanks : )


----------



## mat459

Mine are 8.1 WEI


----------



## Blameless

I'm back on my Gigabyte board and with the memory timings exposed in the newest (but still buggy) beta BIOS, I've been able to dramatically improve my memory OC.

These are my 24/7 stable settings with 32GiB (8x4)GiB Samsung MV-3V4G3D/US, all from the 1147 batch:







1.5 vDIMM was used, along with 1.1 VTT and 1.1 VCCSA.

I haven't been able to stablize eight DIMMs at 2133 on this board, regardless of settings. 1T command rate has proved very problematic as well.


----------



## Zeek

I saw those tertiary and I was like







: lol. Noticed they're a little tighter than mine, and that makes me want to get mine tighter


----------



## Avidean

I have the 8 GB kit of this memory still in the pack and I am wondering is there any point in me putting it on my X58 board?
I would have to run it in dual channel and I understand it doesnt perform anything like as well on a x58 platform and it does on teh newer chipsets?
My i7 920 is overclocked to 4.6ghz and I am currently running 4 x 2gb triple channel at 1786mhz 9-9-9-27 1.68v could the Samsung green do better with my setup?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Mine are 8.1 WEI


I think he was referring to windows 7.


----------



## mat459

Knew that


----------



## Blameless

I've managed to get T1 command rate working, all other timings (listed above) the same.

I do need 1.575 vDIMM for 8-9-9-26-T1 with eight DIMMs though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I saw those tertiary and I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : lol. Noticed they're a little tighter than mine, and that makes me want to get mine tighter


The numbers in MemTweakIt are actually correct; it's the BIOS that's reading/reporting incorrectly (0 is displayed as 1, etc).


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I've managed to get T1 command rate working, all other timings (listed above) the same.
> 
> I do need 1.575 vDIMM for 8-9-9-26-T1 with eight DIMMs though.
> The numbers in MemTweakIt are actually correct; it's the BIOS that's reading/reporting incorrectly (0 is displayed as 1, etc).


That's insane LOL I can't get close to being that tight. I'm at 1.515v atm tho.


----------



## Blameless

Could have something to do with your other timings, or you may need more VTT, or vDIMM. It could also having something to do with your CPU clock, or Ivy's memory controller. Or maybe memory batch is responsible. Could be a combination of many factors.

If you have access to RttNom and RttWr, loosening them may help. I couldn't even get past DDR-1600 on this board (with 8 DIMMs anyway) with those timings on auto.

1.575v is also proving to be unstable on mine with these timings. I'm trying 1.6v now. Stress testing 32GiB of ram can be tedious.


----------



## Zeek

Might try messing around with the sticks later. But I'm happy with what I'm currently running.


----------



## Blameless

Yeah, it looks pretty decent for the voltage.

I'm trying to squeeze out every last drop of memory performance I can because I've exhausted my CPU OCing options on this board. Mediocre CPU + buggy beta BIOS is keeping me from using anything over 4.3GHz for now, so I've got to get performance elsewhere.


----------



## Zeek

My motherboards being weird too. I can have it at 4.7ghz 1.27v run prime for 12hours+. Then it just won't boot until I boot at stock and then reboot into 4.7. So I just run 4.5 for a daily OC. That's another subject tho









I woulda liked to have the sticks at 2200-2400 but the performance difference isn't that much and I'm too lazy to mess with the timings since mine are decent, lol.


----------



## Blameless

Upped VTT to 1.13 and VCCSA to 1.15 with 1.6 vDIMM.

Looking good with T1 command rate so far, but I've got many hours of testing left to be sure:



Getting 54.1GiB/s of memory bandwidth in six thread RMMT.


----------



## rv8000

My board all of the sudden decided to let me boot my sticks at any voltage so currently checking @ 2133 9-10-10-27 1T 1.488v everything seems like smooth sailing so far 30 mins into p95.


----------



## rv8000

After a few shorts runs of prime and changing timings got a 4 hour stable test @ 2133 9-10-10-24 1T 1.488v. I don't know much about memory overclocking and especially some of the more obscure timings in my bios options and would love some help tightening those as best I can. I've included a ss of my options below the oc ss.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> After a few shorts runs of prime and changing timings got a 4 hour stable test @ 2133 9-10-10-24 1T 1.488v. I don't know much about memory overclocking and especially some of the more obscure timings in my bios options and would love some help tightening those as best I can. I've included a ss of my options below the oc ss.


tRRD can probably be lowered to 5 or 6, and tFAW to 4*tRRD.

tWCL should work at 7.

tWTR and tRTP can probably be reduced to 7, possibly 6.

tWR should work at 14 or 15.

tRFC can probably be tightened by 20-60 points with only two DIMMs.

tRRDR and tRRDD may possibly work as low as 0.

These changes will almost certainly require some sort of voltage boost for VTT and vDIMM.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> tRRD can probably be lowered to 5 or 6, and tFAW to 4*tRRD.
> 
> tWCL should work at 7.
> 
> tWTR and tRTP can probably be reduced to 7, possibly 6.
> 
> tWR should work at 14 or 15.
> 
> tRFC can probably be tightened by 20-60 points with only two DIMMs.
> 
> tRRDR and tRRDD may possibly work as low as 0.
> 
> These changes will almost certainly require some sort of voltage boost for VTT and vDIMM.


Thanks, only issue is with my G43 I can only control vdimm, and even that is very limited (1.35, 1.5, 1.65, and 1.8). So I imagine doing much more may be a little tough using this board, trying to keep from going to 1.65v atm.


----------



## Mr357

Edit - realized my mistake. I don't think I have a golden kit.


----------



## Mr357

Somehow double post. Sorry.


----------



## xNovax

Anyone know if they make 8 GB Sticks?


----------



## mat459

They do not at this time.


----------



## Mega Man

yes they do
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147180

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007952%2050001077&IsNodeId=1&name=SAMSUNG

they sell a server kit from samsung ( may not be new egg) 2x8gb sticks but atm i can not find it ... average cost i have seen it for is ~160 ( this particular kit )

samsung also makes 16gb sticks .... for servers


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes they do
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147180
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007952%2050001077&IsNodeId=1&name=SAMSUNG
> 
> they sell a server kit from samsung ( may not be new egg) 2x8gb sticks but atm i can not find it ... average cost i have seen it for is ~160 ( this particular kit )
> 
> samsung also makes 16gb sticks .... for servers


ECC though :|


----------



## Sam OCX

8Gb non-ECC Samsung sticks do exist, but because these are not as hyped as the 4Gb version, resellers like newegg don't bother.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Samsung do make 8Gb OEM sticks with partnumbers M378B1G73BH0 and M378B1G73CB0.
> The prior have K4B4G0846B (aka 4Gbit B-rev) chips that you see on modern 2400C10 G.Skills, those should do 1066MHz 9-9-11 and, at a push, 1200MHz with 10-10-12.
> The latter have K4B4G0846C (aka 4Gbit C-rev) chips. At this moment these are not very common, but the results I've seen so far wouldn't make me buy C-rev over B-rev.
> From what I know, there is no low-profile version as the 4Gbit ICs simply would not fit on the small PCBs.


----------



## xNovax

Ok thanks for your help.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 8Gb non-ECC Samsung sticks do exist, but because these are not as hyped as the 4Gb version, resellers like newegg don't bother.


To add to that, there are companies that make 8GB sticks and still use samsung technology to make it a really high preforming stick of memory. Gskill's trident ram is one such example.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Anyone know if they make 8 GB Sticks?


So basically, what everyone is trying to say, while showing off their knowledge of the abstract, is "No. They do not make 8GB Sticks of the Samsung Green non-ECC 1600Mhz low voltage RAM."


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think you missed Sam OCX's post then...and wow there's an attitude there.


----------



## Majorhi

I'm in!


----------



## KipH

I put them in wrong hole. Man, if I had a $1 for every time that happened









2x bench:


should b4x bench. Why does it say 3x??



Help!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I put them in wrong hole. Man, if I had a $1 for every time that happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x bench:
> 
> 
> should b4x bench. Why does it say 3x??
> 
> 
> 
> Help!


Looks like it lost a memory stick somewhere, maybe wrong hole...
Man, ya gotta quit installing memory too fast when all drunk & horny!


----------



## ivanlabrie

+1

Sniffing panties whilst installing ram is not a good idea...hiya Kip xD


----------



## KipH

I know right. I probably just need to re seat one. I am out on a date with my wife ant that ram is running in my head. She says we need a 12 step group so I naturally thought "12 channel RAM!" She is right me thinks.


----------



## Majorhi

Does this look right?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not sure...you might wanna check the AMD maxxmem thread.
The oc seems ok, but you can probably tighten some timings more.
I used to run 2000mhz cl8-9-9-21-1t with those sticks, 1866 should work with similar timings on your platform.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Does this look right?


That looks about right on a Bulldozer CPU. For some reason it only scores it on one stick of Ram.
I tried them in my FX 8350 and the score was the same whether I was running Single Channel (1 stick) or Dual Channel (2 sticks)

I'm not sure if you could just double your score to know what it's actually getting. But that latency will never be right.
Nice OC anyways.
Quote:


> 23792 - Copy
> 19000 - Read
> 18994 - Write
> Reached Memory Score - 19GB/s
> Reached Latency Score - 45ns


^ Your score doubled, which seems reasonable for that OC.


----------



## sti-06

And here is my results:

10-11-11-21 1T @ 2400mhz







Please right click on the image and open it in new tab/window.


----------



## Majorhi

Hmmm that is kinda odd isn't it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Too small to see properly, but I can squint and see some big bandwidth numbers. Is that on your 3930k?


----------



## sti-06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Too small to see properly, but I can squint and see some big bandwidth numbers. Is that on your 3930k?


Yup that is with my 3930k. Just right click on the image and open it in new tab/window for the full size.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Great results for 16gb of ram!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys. I just want to inform you that I got my desktop back online. I will be trying to get caught up with the thread over the next couple days


----------



## ivanlabrie

Congrats! I'm still waiting for my new 3770k :/


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Congrats! I'm still waiting for my new 3770k :/


Thanks, and it looks like the google docs issue is gone too WOOOOT


----------



## Sannakji

So in peoples opinions is this the best RAM to get? Would it play nice with an AMD A10 5800K? As an APU it's very dependant on *****in' RAM.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Congrats! I'm still waiting for my new 3770k :/


I'm on the same boat


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Q for you guys...

I'm at 8-8-8-27 1600 @ 1.380V...Does decreasing the timing from 27 to say 24 make much of a real world difference? I'm wondering if I can tighten my timings even more. I've been concentrating on getting my idle core clock stable on my 4.2GHz 2500k right now....Then I'll work on memory timings. Sofar prime95 stable for 12hours, but something messes up my keyboard and it gets all garbled if I leave it idle after say 30minutes. I think my idle voltage is too low...working on fixing that, then work on memory.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Q for you guys...
> 
> I'm at 8-8-8-27 1600 @ 1.380V...Does decreasing the timing from 27 to say 24 make much of a real world difference? I'm wondering if I can tighten my timings even more. I've been concentrating on getting my idle core clock stable on my 4.2GHz 2500k right now....Then I'll work on memory timings. Sofar prime95 stable for 12hours, but something messes up my keyboard and it gets all garbled if I leave it idle after say 30minutes. I think my idle voltage is too low...working on fixing that, then work on memory.


On your SB platform you would need higher mhz and not so tight timings to max this type of ram...Go with 1.5v and try for 2133mhz with stock timings first. Run hyperpi or ibt max mem for 5 passes and test it.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Q for you guys...
> 
> I'm at 8-8-8-27 1600 @ 1.380V...Does decreasing the timing from 27 to say 24 make much of a real world difference? I'm wondering if I can tighten my timings even more. I've been concentrating on getting my idle core clock stable on my 4.2GHz 2500k right now....Then I'll work on memory timings. Sofar prime95 stable for 12hours, but something messes up my keyboard and it gets all garbled if I leave it idle after say 30minutes. I think my idle voltage is too low...working on fixing that, then work on memory.


I agree with ivanlabrie, you're better off trying for higher frequency. You should be able to lower tRAS (the one currently at 27) a lot further either way though. I'm running tRAS 14 at 2084MHz. As for real world difference... probably won't change a whole lot. It's RAM, performance differences usually are barely noticeable outside memory-intensive benchmarks. Main reason I mess with overclocking memory is simply that I like tweaking things.







The only time my system seemed noticeably more snappy after tweaking timings was when I lowered tRFC, but even that may have just been a placebo effect.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It feels snappier, that's for sure...I've noticed the same thing. After all the Os is loaded there, mostly...


----------



## hucklebuck

I want to join. Here is my screenshot with MaxxMem2 at default settings.


----------



## hucklebuck

Let me try this again.


----------



## KipH

And I got it working in Quad! Now to OC. Would anyone give me a very simple and easy expiation of how to do that







Not looking to break records, just a boot to real world feel.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Any idea which IC's my RAM has?





Link where I bought this from.


----------



## Sam OCX

Your memory should be based on Samsung D-rev HYK0.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> And I got it working in Quad! Now to OC. Would anyone give me a very simple and easy expiation of how to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking to break records, just a boot to real world feel.


A simple start would be to set frequency to 2133, primary timings to something like 10-11-10-20, tRFC to something like 96, DRAM voltage 1.45-1.5, VTTCPU 1.1, VCCSA may also need a little bump, say an offset of 0.05. Test for stability, and go from there to tweak for higher frequency, lower timings, lower voltages, or any combination of those.


----------



## rv8000

So while my 7950 is out for RMA, decided to play some league with the igpu and about 5 minutes into the game i get a BSOD @ 2133 9-10-10-24 1T. Now last time i checked my latest oc on the ram was 8hr p95 stable but doesn't seem to be the case now. Ideas? playing games/using video intensive programs a good way to check memory oc stability?


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> So while my 7950 is out for RMA, decided to play some league with the igpu and about 5 minutes into the game i get a BSOD @ 2133 9-10-10-24 1T. Now last time i checked my latest oc on the ram was 8hr p95 stable but doesn't seem to be the case now. Ideas? playing games/using video intensive programs a good way to check memory oc stability?


8 hours of prime95 isn't enough, especially if you use standard settings where it spends 15 minutes on each FFT length. Using multiple programs to check stability is always a good idea though.


----------



## rv8000

Has 1.65v been determined to be alright for everyday use, i know these dimms dont get very hot but is 1.65v gonna degrade them at all?


----------



## Vonnis

1.65 seems to be fine for these sticks, but you shouldn't need that much for 2133MHz. I think mine are around 1.47 for 2184MHz.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> 1.65 seems to be fine for these sticks, but you shouldn't need that much for 2133MHz. I think mine are around 1.47 for 2184MHz.


This motherboard doesn't allow for more precise voltage tweaking, soley vcore and vdimm with very large voltage steppings. 1.35, 1.5, 1.65, and 1.8 for vdimm and i dont have the option to tweak things like vll etc because the board doesn't allow it. I know I could get these sticks stable @ a lower voltage but my motherboard just won't allow for it which is why hopefully ill be in the market for something new relatively soon.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> This motherboard doesn't allow for more precise voltage tweaking, soley vcore and vdimm with very large voltage steppings. 1.35, 1.5, 1.65, and 1.8 for vdimm and i dont have the option to tweak things like vll etc because the board doesn't allow it. I know I could get these sticks stable @ a lower voltage but my motherboard just won't allow for it which is why hopefully ill be in the market for something new relatively soon.


Ouch, that sucks. If your sticks aren't stable at 1.5 then 1.65 will be fine, but if you literally can't change any voltages other than vcore and vdimm definitely look for a new board ASAP. The problem could very well be that the IMC needs a little voltage bump, if that's the case no amount of vdimm is going to help you and you're SOL.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Finally thought of checking my Batch. It's 1147 - OC's pretty decent, doesn't like high voltage. <1.5v


----------



## ivanlabrie

Max clocks? Your cpu should be able to hit some high clocks with them...


----------



## larymoencurly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> 1.65 seems to be fine for these sticks, but you shouldn't need that much for 2133MHz. I think mine are around 1.47 for 2184MHz.


Here's what Samsung says about the K4B2G0846D-HYK0 RAM chips found on the modules:

http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/file/2011/product/2011/9/2/702215ds_k4b2gxx46d_1_35v_rev104.pdf

The recommended maximum operating voltage for these 1.35V chips is 1.575V, but they're designed to withstand is 1.975V (page 11), so 1.65V will be safe.


----------



## ladcrooks

I ordered 16GB early morning from oc.uk on the 7/2/13, price £71 including postage Ha! 2 hours later they changed the price to £102. What a deal for me, so happy!

Running on a GIGABYTE EX58-UDR3 - i7920

AIDA64 Extreme Edition :

MEMORY READ
CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory CL-RCD-RP-RAS Read Speed
Core i7-920 3366 MHz Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R v1.0 X58 Triple DDR3-1600 7-7-7-19 CR1 16880 MB/s
Core i7-2600 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 16252 MB/s
Core i7-990X Extreme 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 14174 MB/s
Core i7-965 Extreme 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 13899 MB/s

MEMORY WRITE
CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory CL-RCD-RP-RAS Write Speed
Core i7-2600 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 18438 MB/s
Core i7-920 3366 MHz Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R v1.0 X58 Triple DDR3-1600 7-7-7-19 CR1 13942 MB/s
Core i7-990X Extreme 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 12544 MB/s
Core i7-965 Extreme 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 12064 MB/s

MEMORY COPY
CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory CL-RCD-RP-RAS Copy Speed
Core i7-920 3366 MHz Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R v1.0 X58 Triple DDR3-1600 7-7-7-19 CR1 20090 MB/s
Core i7-2600 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 16382 MB/s
FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 15064 MB/s
Core i7-965 Extreme 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 14937 MB/s

MEMORY LATENCY
CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory CL-RCD-RP-RAS Latency
Core i7-920 3366 MHz Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R v1.0 X58 Triple DDR3-1600 7-7-7-19 CR1 46.7 ns
Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum nForce570SLI Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 47.5 ns
Core i7-2600 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 53.8 ns
FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 54.1 ns
Sempron 140 2700 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 54.5 ns

I am impressed. Great memory Only using 3 of them, but will update my computer if haswell is any good.

1600 @ 7-7-7-19 CR1 - The voltage was set on auto which = 1.67

I slacken the timing a bit to bring voltage down. Now have ram running at 7-8-8-24 1t @ 4vt. No crashes and pleased with the ram.

Oh yeah! The ram price has gone back down again


----------



## Zeek

OC'd mine to 2000 with my crappier CPU


----------



## ivanlabrie

Good score! Now try a 5ghz cpu clock to compare speeds...If you get close to 30k copy speeds you're golden.


----------



## Zeek

If only this chip could handle it. I'm at 1.35 for 4.6ghz now, which sucks. Probably going to suicide run and kill it. Then return it for another


----------



## ivanlabrie

Doubt it'll die for a maxxmem run with 1.55v or something like that. You got plenty of cooling power already.


----------



## Zeek

I killed the other chip trying to get a 5.3ghz validation







Don't even know how many volts I was pushing tho, lol. Just tried to get a 4.9 but kept blue screening. Might try tomorrow morning when it's cold


----------



## ivanlabrie

Odd, pll overvoltage enabled? Monitor temps, and go for 5ghz with 1.55v...
Anyway, you can also focus on tightening the secondary and third timings.


----------



## Zeek

That's what I'm currently doing. Editing timings and testing with some p95 and memtest. I just don't know what else to tighten. Oh and this chip can't even hold 2133... I am returning it in like 2 weeks when I have time


----------



## Mr357

I see a lot of people with low tRAS timings. Isn't it supposed to be equal or close to the first three timings added together? For example: 10-10-10-29 or 10-10-10-31


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice, you're doing it fine...you may have some extra headroom and could probably change those 3 and 2's for 1's in the tertiary timing row, but it's not guaranteed.
As it is it's more than enough though, for daily use. If you wanna bench you're gonna need a better imc anyway


----------



## Mr357

Don't have 4 hours of blend yet, but here's my results so far.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice, you're doing it fine...you may have some extra headroom and could probably change those 3 and 2's for 1's in the tertiary timing row, but it's not guaranteed.
> As it is it's more than enough though, for daily use. If you wanna bench you're gonna need a better imc anyway


I've heard my batch is basically the worst batch ever made, and I believe it LOL. I'll probably return it next Saturday and I'll try to find the newest batch I can








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Don't have 4 hours of blend yet, but here's my results so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You should run 10 passed of IBT max mem, with some SuperPi and HyperPi before p95.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I've heard my batch is basically the worst batch ever made, and I believe it LOL. I'll probably return it next Saturday and I'll try to find the newest batch I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should run 10 passed of IBT max mem, with some SuperPi and HyperPi before p95.


Newer batches seem to have good imc's at least, but not clock so high cause of decent but not great vcore for higher clocks.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Newer batches seem to have good imc's at least, but not clock so high cause of decent but not great vcore for higher clocks.


I'll be happy with 4.8 stable. I was able to hit 4.8 with my old chip with 1.37ish v but was too hot for air. Then I killed it before I could delid it







. IMC on it couldnt do 2500+ tho. Well not sure if it was the IMC or the ram lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

If it can boot at more than 2400 it was probably the imc...try the same ram and compare. Easy


----------



## Zeek

Well I didn't think it was gonna hold it but...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Very good!

Here's a good template for tighter subs...notice the ram clocks, samsung hyk0 stuff clocked at 2800mhz.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Well I didn't think it was gonna hold it but...


It's a little off topic but, where did you get that weather gadget? Really nice.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> It's a little off topic but, where did you get that weather gadget? Really nice.


It's not a gadget. It's a program called rainmeter. And just find a weather theme because I have no idea what the one I used is called :\

_This_ one is basically the same tho.


----------



## enigma7820

I would like to join the club





and for the overclock picture as well


----------



## hucklebuck

When lowering timings which timing gives the best performance boost. Like I have 8-8-8-21 now and want to lower a timing, which one should I start with?


----------



## enigma7820

the timing that will improve performance most is usually CL so example 7-8-8-21


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Never mind.


----------



## ivanlabrie

You won't be able to lower timings much more unless you're using 1600mhz clocks...which doesn't make sense with an FX8350 cpu. Go for 2133mhz (1866mhz multi + increased fsb and go from there)


----------



## Texasinstrument

How is everyone getting ridiculously high scores? My "Miracle Memory" seems to be extremely slow in comparison.


----------



## Zeek

Most of us are on Ivy or Sandy which have a better IMC than PII's or BD. Intel will always crush AMD with maxmem, almost always double the score. So if you double your score and it's close to an Ivy score you're good


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You won't be able to lower timings much more unless you're using 1600mhz clocks...which doesn't make sense with an FX8350 cpu. Go for 2133mhz (1866mhz multi + increased fsb and go from there)


I am using an Fx 8320. I have been using 1600Mhz cause I read somewhere that it gives more performance in real computer use. is this true?


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I am using an Fx 8320. I have been using 1600Mhz cause I read somewhere that it gives more performance in real computer use. is this true?


I think for AMD there might be a certain sweet spot between frequencies and timings where you have to find a balance between the two for optimal performance. I never had an AMD CPU though, you may want to check the AMD memory subforum for more information on that. On Intel systems, timings don't matter as much as the frequency so rather than having to balance the two, we just find the highest possible frequency we can use, then lower timings as much as possible for that frequency.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Exactly, the memory controller on the AMD FX chips can handle really high clocks but those don't make a difference after going past 2200mhz. So stick to 1866mhz ratio and tweak your htt speeds accordingly to get close to 2133mhz with the best timings as possible.
A friend of mine uses this config with his 8120 with optimal results (compared to lower clocks): 2333mhz cl9-9-10-21-1t with 1.65v
You may be able to get good results if you tweak the secondary and tertiary timings aswell, and have something like 1866mhz cl9-10-10-21-1t with 1.5v
For example tWcl should be equal or lower than Cas Latency...there are many more timings that are related to each other but you may not need to tweak them all.
Auto is good, and maybe your Sabertooth has ram profiles in the bios you could use.


----------



## rv8000

After several days and finally getting timings stable @ 2133 (12hrs of p95), my pc will no longer boot with any timings @ 2133 and 24/7/testing voltage was never above 1.488v. Ideas?


----------



## yawa

Oh that's not good, did you try reseating it and or cleaning the contacts? I know it sounds stupid but I used to have Gskill Ripjaw kit that would refuse to post after a bad over clock unless I treated it like an old NES cartridge.

If that doesn't work you may have just had bad luck and wound up with a low tolerance kit that just couldn't take the voltage and fried itself.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Oh that's not good, did you try reseating it and or cleaning the contacts? I know it sounds stupid but I used to have Gskill Ripjaw kit that would refuse to post after a bad over clock unless I treated it like an old NES cartridge.
> 
> If that doesn't work you may have just had bad luck and wound up with a low tolerance kit that just couldn't take the voltage and fried itself.


It just passed 30 runs of IBT with the same voltage @ 2000 9-9-9-21 1T so I don't think the kit got damaged, i still think my motherboard is just being testy. Just doesn't make any sense that itd be fine for days then after switching out my cpu fan and leaving the pc off overnight it no longer boots with the same settings the next day.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Ok guys I cant figure out my memory...
My PC is prime95 stable but for some reason I couldn't get my monitor to turn back on this morning...GPU wasn't responding...?

I'm at 10-10-10-27 @ 1.355V @ 1600 right now and for some reason it didn't like 10-10-10-27 @ 1.365V @ 1600....so I figured I'm trying lower volts? Still trying to figure out why this ram is so tricky...you'd think my timings would be completely fine. I can pass any memtest in the book too...

edit: I wonder if I need to bios updated on my ASRock ITX board....I'm on 1.3 and they have 1.8...hmmmm


----------



## byomes

I've bought a set of these (8GB) for $46 and change on amazon prime... should have bought 16GB when I had the chance. Anyone wanna point me to where I can find these?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ok guys I cant figure out my memory...
> My PC is prime95 stable but for some reason I couldn't get my monitor to turn back on this morning...GPU wasn't responding...?
> 
> I'm at 10-10-10-27 @ 1.355V @ 1600 right now and for some reason it didn't like 10-10-10-27 @ 1.365V @ 1600....so I figured I'm trying lower volts? Still trying to figure out why this ram is so tricky...you'd think my timings would be completely fine. I can pass any memtest in the book too...
> 
> edit: I wonder if I need to bios updated on my ASRock ITX board....I'm on 1.3 and they have 1.8...hmmmm


Bios update would be a good place to start, my G43 had issues before i updated the bios, new board on the way though n_n


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well pretty sure its not my memory anymore. Bumped my voltage down to 1.355V and its stable...No issues sofar...Gonna wait a few days on these settings to see if anything arises...


----------



## Zeek

New 3770K has a decent IMC so I'm trying to get 2200 stable atm. 10-11-11-21-1T 1.54v is working nicely, Just trying to tighten secondary and tertiary timings now.

Edit: This is what I have now, still trying to get em tighter


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice work! Seems to be paying off in efficiency.


----------



## Zeek

Keep in mind that I have no idea what I'm actually doing, lol. I just lower timings and if it doesn't boot I don't touch em again. Like the tertiary timings can't go any lower atm







Do wonder if I could hit 2400 stable, but laziness :\


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's good enough as is...you will need higher voltage for 2400mhz with such tight timings.


----------



## Zeek

I'd obviously loosen the timings as I want to keep the vdimm under 1.6v but I think this will do fine.


----------



## ivanlabrie

If you loosen the tertiary and secondary timings your efficiency will go to hell...xD
You would need to tighten the main timings more perhaps, if possible. cl9-11-11-26-1t worked fine for me below 1.6v


----------



## Zeek

Meh, it would be a waste of time for 200mhz on the ram. And that wouldn't do anything really. I'll just keep tightening the timings until I blow something up


----------



## ivanlabrie

Good idea...I tend to go by that rule, with mhz too. But things don't end up that good sometimes.


----------



## Zeek

Pretty stable so far so I saved that as my 24/7







Now to try and get em tighter


----------



## rv8000

Just got my new board in, ram is posting @ 2400+ now. Question though should I aim for a higher frequency with moderate timings or lower frequency with tighter timings. Im trying to stick around 1.6v for daily use. Currently have the ram @ 2200 9-10-10-28 1T @ 1.59v in bios settings. I was posting 2400 @ 11-11-11-28 and 10-11-11-28 but i never really checked for stability the voltage was roughly around 1.56v.


----------



## Zeek

Intel prefers frequency over timings. AMD is the opposite way around. Just go for the highest frequency you can get stable with the tightest timings









2hours in atm. So far so good


----------



## rv8000

Pleased with today's results... ram @ 2400 10-11-11-28 1T on 1.605v. 25 loops of IBT and 600% memtest stable, tomorrow will be p95 day I guess


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Pleased with today's results... ram @ 2400 10-11-11-28 1T on 1.605v. 25 loops of IBT and 600% memtest stable, tomorrow will be p95 day I guess


Impressive.


----------



## Zeek

Nice rv8000









Quick question for any of you. I've had these sticks for a while and I've used em on 3 CPU's. 1st CPU did 2400 benchable, never got around to trying to get it stable. 2nd CPU wouldn't pass 2000, and currently running them at 2200. When I try to boot at 2400, no matter the timings I get post code 55. I found this little topic about it tho.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1345201/memory-overclocking-imc-vs-ram
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You can usually tell with the debug when it fails post, when overclocking & it fails to post with 55 it's a memory limitation, when 23 comes up the IMC can't do it.


I'm not too sure tho because I've had them at 2400 before, but now they don't want to do it anymore. So would it be the ram or the IMC? I've even tried like 15-15-15-40 with super loose secondary and tertiary timings, still no go..

Old 2400 settings










Current 2200 settings.


----------



## rv8000

In order to get 2400 stable I had to bump up VTT and VCSSA, if you haven't maybe try that otheriwse I don't know all that much


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> In order to get 2400 stable I had to bump up VTT and VCSSA, if you haven't maybe try that otheriwse I don't know all that much


Yep, if that doesn't help then your sticks may need more vdimm. If they need more vdimm than before maybe they degraded a bit?


----------



## Zeek

Nah, IMC's crap. 1.7v 15-15-15-40 with the looses secondary and tertiary timings, no go. Even with bumps on VTT and VCSSA.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sounds like the first chip's imc was better...the sticks seem to be relatively good, cause of the tight timings you already got. Not many folks got such an oc out of these.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Intel prefers frequency over timings. AMD is the opposite way around. Just go for the highest frequency you can get stable with the tightest timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2hours in atm. So far so good


i think you have that backwards.... intel much prefers tight timings and amd likes loose timing and higher freq. imo anywho


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think you have that backwards.... intel much prefers tight timings and amd likes loose timing and higher freq. imo anywho


From what I've heard older AMD chips like P2's and such like tight timings. FX chips can get to higher frequency's but they also like tight timings. Intel has always benefited from frequency compared to timings, but having a high frequency with tight timings doesn't hurt








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sounds like the first chip's imc was better...the sticks seem to be relatively good, cause of the tight timings you already got. Not many folks got such an oc out of these.


Yea, I guess my sticks are decent, but my 1st chip couldn't do 4.8ghz, lol. I'd rather stay with 4.8 with the 2200 ram. 2400 wouldn't make a difference, but it would have been nice


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think you have that backwards.... intel much prefers tight timings and amd likes loose timing and higher freq. imo anywho


Nope, the FX controller can't cope with frequencies over 2133mhz. I mean you can clock ram absurdily high with AMD these days, but you won't see a difference unless you had cpu-nb speeds at 6ghz or something lol The sweetspot is at or below 2133mhz with timings as tight as possible.
Current intel platform can get higher mhz and tight timings, so no need to prefer one over the other. Older stuff was all tight timings and low mhz (think x58 and p55...unless on cold or using hexacores)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> From what I've heard older AMD chips like P2's and such like tight timings. FX chips can get to higher frequency's but they also like tight timings. Intel has always benefited from frequency compared to timings, but having a high frequency with tight timings doesn't hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I guess my sticks are decent, but my 1st chip couldn't do 4.8ghz, lol. I'd rather stay with 4.8 with the 2200 ram. 2400 wouldn't make a difference, but it would have been nice


Yeah, a faster cpu is much better than 4.5ghz max with higher ram oc lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nope, the FX controller can't cope with frequencies over 2133mhz. I mean you can clock ram absurdily high with AMD these days, but you won't see a difference unless you had cpu-nb speeds at 6ghz or something lol The sweetspot is at or below 2133mhz with timings as tight as possible.
> Current intel platform can get higher mhz and tight timings, so no need to prefer one over the other. Older stuff was all tight timings and low mhz (think x58 and p55...unless on cold or using hexacores)
> Yeah, a faster cpu is much better than 4.5ghz max with higher ram oc lol


not 100% true some amds CAN hit 2400 not all. also i am ok if i dont hit it. but from what i understand and have read amd just loves loose timings ( at least with their fx processors )


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not 100% true some amds CAN hit 2400 not all. also i am ok if i dont hit it. but from what i understand and have read amd just loves loose timings ( at least with their fx processors )


You misunderstood my post...AMD cpus can hit over 3000mhz ddr3 with cold, heck, the world record for ddr3 freq is held by an amd apu.
The thing is, speeds higher than 2133mhz don't make a difference vs tightening timings at 2133mhz or lower.








Try it with maxxmem if you don't believe me. Tighter timings at the same speed = better scores. Tighter timings and more speed = even better scores


----------



## Zeek

Add some Zeeks into the equation and maxxmem will be over 9000.

wait 9000 is ultra low in maxxmem... just ignore me


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Add some Zeeks into the equation and maxxmem will be over 9000.
> 
> wait 9000 is ultra low in maxxmem... just ignore me


Not for AMD...


----------



## Zeek

So close, yet so far :'(


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So close, yet so far :'(


So tempting me to jack my cpu up and see what scores I can get with the sticks @ 2400


----------



## Zeek

You'd easily be able to pass 30K copy with 2400. If only my IMC wasn't so bad I'd do it


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> You'd easily be able to pass 30K copy with 2400. If only my IMC wasn't so bad I'd do it


Gonna let this p95 run finish for final stability on the ram and then I'll have a go at it. You haven't seemed to be very lucky with the IMC on all your chips


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Gonna let this p95 run finish for final stability on the ram and then I'll have a go at it. You haven't seemed to be very lucky with the IMC on all your chips


My first chip did 2400 fine, but I ended up killing it on accident. 2nd chip was _HORRIBLE_ and by horrible I mean anything above 2000 wouldn't post and 4.5 needed 1.38v







Current chip is decent tho so I don't mind


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Ok guys, I need some help here. For some reason my memory isn't stable when idle. Sometimes I've seen its unstable in FC3 when I play. I'm only at 1600 but 10-10-10-27 T1 and 1.355V and every once and awhile it'll error and then FC3 will have completely messed up textures and the game is unplayable and I have to reboot. So recently I've kept 10-10-10-27 and I've jacked up the voltage to 1.395V hoping to correct this issue. Now I've got a q since I'm new to OC'ing ram. Is more voltage bad for tighter timings? Or is it typically like a CPU or GPU where more volts = higher clock and better timings? I'd like to get down to 9-9-9-24 or 8-8-8-24 but I'm not sure if more volts will help or not, keeping the same 1600 speed.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ok guys, I need some help here. For some reason my memory isn't stable when idle. Sometimes I've seen its unstable in FC3 when I play. I'm only at 1600 but 10-10-10-27 T1 and 1.355V and every once and awhile it'll error and then FC3 will have completely messed up textures and the game is unplayable and I have to reboot. So recently I've kept 10-10-10-27 and I've jacked up the voltage to 1.395V hoping to correct this issue. Now I've got a q since I'm new to OC'ing ram. Is more voltage bad for tighter timings? Or is it typically like a CPU or GPU where more volts = higher clock and better timings? I'd like to get down to 9-9-9-24 or 8-8-8-24 but I'm not sure if more volts will help or not, keeping the same 1600 speed.


Your RAM may be defective since it has problems at stock. I would say if it still isn't stable at 1.5v with those same timings and frequency, return it.

Some sticks tend to be more picky with voltage. Some like more, some like less. 2133Mhz CL9 wasn't stable for me at 1.575v but it was at 1.53v.


----------



## iatacs19

Some success after many wasted hours of trial and error:

4 x 4GB from 2 kits, all 4 sticks are week 20, 2012

Stable: 2133MHz 9-10-10-27-1T @ 1.5v

I have only changed the primary timings and tWCL (Write CAS Latency), everything else was left on Auto in secondary and tertiary timings, voltages, etc.

Good starting point: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/6.html

I can hit 2400MHz, but I have to use 1.65v and enable CPU PLL Overvoltage to be stable and it seems to put a lot of voltages out of spec for minimal gains, so I am sticking to 2133MHz with very decent timings for 4 sticks.

I think I can lower the voltage a bit as I was stable before 2133MHz 10-11-11-1T @ 1.475v, but feeling exhausted from all the MEMTEST86, IBT and Prime95 testing.











PS: This must be one of the best deals in a long time, $61 for 4 sticks!


----------



## iatacs19

Forgot to add my OCN ID:


----------



## xxpenguinxx

1944MHz 9-9-9-27-1T @ 1.5V
I'm trying to get higher but stability is iffy at higher frequencies. Bumping the memory controller and RAM voltage doesn't seem to help either.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> 1944MHz 9-9-9-27-1T @ 1.5V
> I'm trying to get higher but stability is iffy at higher frequencies. Bumping the memory controller and RAM voltage doesn't seem to help either.


Try lowering voltage. My sticks seem to prefer lower voltages and has negative scaling past 1.515v at 2133 CL9


----------



## rv8000

My 3570k is so trash, 1.38 setting in bios just to boot and run maxmemm, let alone im using an extreme6 so add anywhere between 0.03 to 0.1 to cpuz


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rpg2*
> 
> Try lowering voltage. My sticks seem to prefer lower voltages and has negative scaling past 1.515v at 2133 CL9


Same results at 1.4V.

After posting that I managed to get up to 2040MHz, but not stable. Every so often the system will bluescreen or just lock when running prime. Tried changing every setting in the bios. With the CPU-NB voltage increased +0.050 I can get prime to run without errors for a few hours at 2000MHz, but it's not 100% stable. Tried timings from 9-10-10-28-38 to 10-10-10-30-40.

I'm 99% sure it's my CPU limiting me, the built in memory controller just can't handle high ram frequencies.


----------



## Starbomba

Well, my Xeon is surely liking it. Running 24 GB stable @ 1700 MHz 8-8-8-22 2T 1.51v



http://valid.canardpc.com/2728295

Also, my 2600k isn't far behind. Got 16 GB fully stable @ 1866 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T 1.45v



http://valid.canardpc.com/2725772


----------



## d6bmg

I'll post my settings screenshot tonight.


----------



## Bryan Cooper 10

I don't use tihs RAMS (for now) because i am using a DDR2 motherboard and i thinking upgrade my system.









I believe this photo is sufficient for join in.


----------



## Rpg2

I don't think my 2500k can cope with 2133Mhz 9-10-10-28 1T. IMC must be giving up, even if it's passed 1000% coverage in Memtest, but fails at 30% the next day.

Would 9-10-10-30 1T work?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rpg2*
> 
> I don't think my 2500k can cope with 2133Mhz 9-10-10-28 1T. IMC must be giving up, even if it's passed 1000% coverage in Memtest, but fails at 30% the next day.
> 
> Would 9-10-10-30 1T work?


Try going with 2T instead of 1T. I haven't found it to be too differentr in benchmarks, plus you can tighten the timings more to compensate.

My 2600k can passs 16 GB of Memtest @ 2133 9-9-9-27 2T, but it's unstable for some BOINC stuff. Later this weekend i'll see how far i get with 9-10-9-27 2T.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Try going with 2T instead of 1T. I haven't found it to be too differentr in benchmarks, plus you can tighten the timings more to compensate.
> 
> My 2600k can passs 16 GB of Memtest @ 2133 9-9-9-27 2T, but it's unstable for some BOINC stuff. Later this weekend i'll see how far i get with 9-10-9-27 2T.


I appreciate the feedback!

Hm. For RAM, I always thought 1T was optimal over the other timings besides CAS Latency. I basically want to keep CAS 9 at 2133Mhz since I know for sure CAS Latency is the biggest performance maker in comparison to other timings. I'll definitely try 2T if 9-10-10-30 1T doesn't work, in order to keep CAS 9.

Right now my IMC is at 1.15v and passing 350% coverage in Memtest. Which is odd because lower voltages for vDIMM and IMC allowed me to get 1000% coverage stable one day, but unstable the next. During that time, adding more IMC voltage also resulted in less stability. Now, it's the opposite. I'll never understand this.

Do 2600k have better IMCs because they're i7 over the i5 chips? Sandybridge has a IMC limitation of 2133Mhz in comparison with Ivy. You might be better off trying to tighten timings at 2133 since I don't think you can push it that much further in terms of frequency. Also, could your IMC be unstable and be causing your instability in BOINC? If so try large FFT prime95 to check IMC stability from what this post has to say: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2195063


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rpg2*
> 
> I appreciate the feedback!
> 
> Hm. For RAM, I always thought 1T was optimal over the other timings besides CAS Latency. I basically want to keep CAS 9 at 2133Mhz since I know for sure CAS Latency is the biggest performance maker in comparison to other timings. I'll definitely try 2T if 9-10-10-30 1T doesn't work, in order to keep CAS 9.
> 
> Right now my IMC is at 1.15v and passing 350% coverage in Memtest. Which is odd because lower voltages for vDIMM and IMC allowed me to get 1000% coverage stable one day, but unstable the next. During that time, adding more IMC voltage also resulted in less stability. Now, it's the opposite. I'll never understand this.
> 
> Do 2600k have better IMCs because they're i7 over the i5 chips? Sandybridge has a IMC limitation of 2133Mhz in comparison with Ivy. You might be better off trying to tighten timings at 2133 since I don't think you can push it that much further in terms of frequency. Also, could your IMC be unstable and be causing your instability in BOINC? If so try large FFT prime95 to check IMC stability from what this post has to say: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2195063


You're welcome









I also was of that same line of thought about the command rate, but i've read it doesn't matter much.

My 2600k's IMC is at 1.051v (stock) and it can handle 16 GB of 1866 MHz CAS 9 RAM. It can run anything BOINC and Folding related, all the games i've ran on it never gave me issues. Also, remember you might get RAM errors easier if you overvolt the IMC with more than what it needs. I also experimented that when trying to get my RAM stable. THe thing is i don't think i was running enough juice through it (was hoping for 1.5v, seems like i'll need like 1.53-1.55v).

Also, while this guide was meant for first-gen Core CPU's, i've found it rather accurate for Sandy as well. That is why if i cannot reach 2133 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T @ 1.55v, i'll try for 9-10-9-24 or even 9-10-9-25. That would be like a benching speed though, for everyday operations i did not feel a difference from my Clarkdale i3-550 with 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T RAM against my Xeon running 1700 MHz 8-8-8-22 2T, or with my 2600k running 1866 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T, I'll be using 1866 CAS 9 as a daily speed, since i can run it 1.43v. . Plus i'd like my RAM to be running at lower voltages, it does get really hot especially on BOINC, some projects are *VERY* RAM intensive, and hog all the RAM, so i have to keep around 2 GB per thread. It gets even hotter than with custom large FFT's in P95 or even IBT, so i don't test my OC's with those programs


----------



## ripsaw

So, does anyone know if they just stopped making these sticks altogether? I can't seem to find them anywhere, except ebay







I wanted to buy a kit for next build.....


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> So, does anyone know if they just stopped making these sticks altogether? I can't seem to find them anywhere, except ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to buy a kit for next build.....


http://www.microcenter.com/product/380720/8GB_DDR3-1600_PC3-12800_CL11_UDIMM_Dual_Channel_Desktop_Memory_Kit_Two_4GB_Memory_Modules#

That or a Fry's if you have one near you.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> So, does anyone know if they just stopped making these sticks altogether? I can't seem to find them anywhere, except ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to buy a kit for next build.....


True that, Amazon sells them at outrageous prices, and the Egg has been out of them for quite a while.

I bought my sticks off OCN Marketplace by placing a wnted ad. Got 4 sets of RAM (24 GB for my Xeon and 8 GB for my 2600k, i already owned another 8 GB set from beforehand), and got a couple offers more for when i was thinking on getting one more.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> So, does anyone know if they just stopped making these sticks altogether? I can't seem to find them anywhere, except ebay mad.gif I wanted to buy a kit for next build.....


Possible answer lies below:

Quote:


> Spot market prices for standard 4Gb DDR3 DRAM chips rose again to close US$3 on March 5 following a 6% hike a day earlier when quotes were set at around US$2.70-2.80. Meanwhile, quotes for 2Gb DDR3 chips edged up US$1.60 from the previous US$1.50, according to industry sources.
> 
> The top-three DRAM suppliers - *Samsung Electronics*, Micron Technology and SK Hynix - *are reluctant to release their chips, while still making efforts to push up chip prices even higher*, the sources indicated.
> 
> PC OEMs, memory module makers and channel operators in China are building their DRAM inventories aggressively which is likely to trigger tight supply in the market, added the sources.


Source:
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20130306PD213.html

Not only has there been an increase in memory prices, but also in availability. It might very well be that Samsung is hanging on to those HYK0 chips, instead of producing modules, as part of the strategy to raise the value of their inventory.


----------



## ivanlabrie

The ram authority has spoken...

Interesting stuff, that might explain the situation with the frequent OOS items lately.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot market prices for standard 4Gb DDR3 DRAM chips rose again to close US$3 on March 5 following a 6% hike a day earlier when quotes were set at around US$2.70-2.80. Meanwhile, quotes for 2Gb DDR3 chips edged up US$1.60 from the previous US$1.50, according to industry sources.
> 
> The top-three DRAM suppliers - *Samsung Electronics*, Micron Technology and SK Hynix - *are reluctant to release their chips, while still making efforts to push up chip prices even higher*, the sources indicated.
> 
> PC OEMs, memory module makers and channel operators in China are building their DRAM inventories aggressively which is likely to trigger tight supply in the market, added the sources.
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20130306PD213.html
> 
> Not only has there been an increase in memory prices, but also in availability. It might very well be that Samsung is hanging on to those HYK0 chips, instead of producing modules, as part of the strategy to raise the value of their inventory.
Click to expand...

Seems very much true. Companies have been moaning at how low the RAM prices are, and yeah, i bet the profit margins are pretty small, even on volume sales. Can't really blame them, corporations are meant to make money, not lose it.

The only good thing is that i have more than enough RAM for whatever i ever want to run, so unless i make another rig i don't have to worry about that. Also, RAM is crazy cheap as it is already, and most people don't need more than 4-8 GB for everyday stuff, so it's not like you're going to break the bank on buying RAM.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Unless you go out to buy the new 3000mhz cl12 Vengeance kit by Corsair (750usd) yikes...
I need to test my two G.skill kits (both are 2x2gb with powerchip ic's in them but different binning and stock clocks/voltages) to see if they will run a 4x2gb config properly.
If they do I'll be set till ddr4 comes out and becomes viable.

*Disclaimer: I can't promise to not buy more ddr3 though...*


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Possible answer lies below:
> Source:
> http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20130306PD213.html
> 
> Not only has there been an increase in memory prices, but also in availability. It might very well be that Samsung is hanging on to those HYK0 chips, instead of producing modules, as part of the strategy to raise the value of their inventory.


Nice info!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Seems very much true. Companies have been moaning at how low the RAM prices are, and yeah, i bet the profit margins are pretty small, even on volume sales. Can't really blame them, corporations are meant to make money, not lose it.
> 
> The only good thing is that i have more than enough RAM for whatever i ever want to run, so unless i make another rig i don't have to worry about that. Also, RAM is crazy cheap as it is already, and most people don't need more than 4-8 GB for everyday stuff, so it's not like you're going to break the bank on buying RAM.


I guess i just got used to it. All the kits i've purchased in the last 2 years have now at least doubled in price. Last time i bought ram before that it was 4x256KB (yes that's *KiloBytes*) SIMMs for $125. 20 years ago or so


----------



## sk3tch

Just picked up 4 single sticks on eBay for $125 shipped...not bad: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190808881590.

I verified that they are the same part, just not in a 2 pack:

MV-3V4G3: http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/memory-storage/MV-3V4G3/US-specs

MV-3V4G3D: http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/memory-storage/MV-3V4G3D/US-specs

Hopefully I can get good results like you lot.


----------



## byomes

How am I looking?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byomes*
> 
> 
> How am I looking?


Pretty good, what voltage are you at, and have you checked for stablity?


----------



## byomes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Pretty good, what voltage are you at, and have you checked for stablity?


I'm at 1.55v and ran under prime95 for 10 hours so far. Any room for improvements?


----------



## Starbomba

At last i got to bench my RAM on my rigs. Not bad for such huge amounts.





What i'm wondering now is, why my 2600k is having a higher latency than my Xeon, and why my Xeon is slower than my 2600k.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byomes*
> 
> I'm at 1.55v and ran under prime95 for 10 hours so far. Any room for improvements?


I feel you could get your timings a bit tighter around that voltage, for reference mine do 2400 @ 10-11-11-28 1T 1.61v, im currently checking 2133 @ 9-10-10-27 1T soon as I get a stable voltage ill let you know, currently at 1.54v


----------



## CL3P20

IMO-

you guys do realize that comparing your maxxmem is useless ; unless your CPU is clocked at the same speed right..? For IB.. the IMC is 1:1 with CPU multi.. so every increase in CPU speed = lowering latency and boosting bandwidth a smidge..

**This is why RAM "looks" better using Maxxmem with CPU @ 4.6ghz vs. 4ghz.


----------



## rv8000

Did some more testing, found a "sweeter" spot for 24/7 use it seems... [email protected] 10-10-10-24 1T 1.47v



@ byomes, I think you should mess around with voltage settings and do some more stability testing with less volts, sure it can be imc/dimm dependent but 1.55v seems like a lot for 2133 @ cas 10


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> IMO-
> 
> you guys do realize that comparing your maxxmem is useless ; unless your CPU is clocked at the same speed right..? For IB.. the IMC is 1:1 with CPU multi.. so every increase in CPU speed = lowering latency and boosting bandwidth a smidge..
> 
> **This is why RAM "looks" better using Maxxmem with CPU @ 4.6ghz vs. 4ghz.




Even after comparing clock by clock, it can't be right that a triple-channel IMC gets beaten by a dual channel IMC. That is why i'm asking myself what is wrong. I'll run a stock test later tomorrow to try to tear apart any differences.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> 
> 
> Even after comparing clock by clock, it can't be right that a triple-channel IMC gets beaten by a dual channel IMC. That is why i'm asking myself what is wrong. I'll run a stock test later tomorrow to try to tear apart any differences.


The IMC itself is different and there are improvements in the micro-architecture so directly comparing 1st generation vs 3rd generation i7/Core memory bandwidth is not going to yield linear results.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> 
> 
> Even after comparing clock by clock, it can't be right that a triple-channel IMC gets beaten by a dual channel IMC. That is why i'm asking myself what is wrong. I'll run a stock test later tomorrow to try to tear apart any differences.
> 
> 
> 
> The IMC itself is different and there are improvements in the micro-architecture so directly comparing 1st generation vs 3rd generation i7/Core memory bandwidth is not going to yield linear results.
Click to expand...

 **IMC for SB and IB is locked 1:1 with CPU multi as well... where as X58 and X79 it is not.

To make an "even" comparison against the IMC's;

*Have to set both CPU to same Clock, and manually set IMC/NB clock for X58 to 1:1 ... then you be 'starting' off with a closer control to compare bandwidth and latency improvements.


----------



## Himea




----------



## Xinoxide

I suffer from the AXTU bug in win8.

My vDIMM is 1.595v, VTT is 1.132v.

Its not completely stable under heavy memory usage.... I am trying though


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Does anyone know what happened to the sales of this memory? I can't find it anywhere and it's been discontinued on Newegg and Amazon. I don't understand this was like a best seller; what happened to it?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> Does anyone know what happened to the sales of this memory? I can't find it anywhere and it's been discontinued on Newegg and Amazon. I don't understand this was like a best seller; what happened to it?


I recommend tou to read this article, this explains why some RAMs have "dissappeared", and why it has been going up in prices as of lately.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> Does anyone know what happened to the sales of this memory? I can't find it anywhere and it's been discontinued on Newegg and Amazon. I don't understand this was like a best seller; what happened to it?


I see you live in California. According to Samsung's site, they're still in stock at Fry's. I'm going to being picking up 8GB this weekend.


----------



## CL3P20

look for Team Group 2133mhz LV kit [HCH9 ic's] ... they are still in stock lots of places, and cheap too


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> look for Team Group 2133mhz LV kit [HCH9 ic's] ... they are still in stock lots of places, and cheap too


These look quite nice as well. I would Be inclined to try them if someone wants to swap for an 8GB kit of Samsung green RAM.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I see you live in California. According to Samsung's site, they're still in stock at Fry's. I'm going to being picking up 8GB this weekend.


Thanks for the heads up! I'll also be picking up another 8GB kit. Feels bad running dual channel on LGA2011.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> look for Team Group 2133mhz LV kit [HCH9 ic's] ... they are still in stock lots of places, and cheap too


Caution...according to this post by SonDa5, his Team 2133 LV kit was single-sided which would not be using HCH9.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/680_40#post_19129202


----------



## CL3P20

my kit is double sided HCH9 for sure 



i would take a profile shot to show the IC's .. but the sticks are in the rig I am posting on 

**I can see from the pic you linked though that the ones he got are indeed single sided.... pay attention to the row of small SMD components near the 'fingers' .. as you can see from my pic... they are spaced nicely on a BrainPower PCB ... the one shown in the other post is on different PCB..


----------



## Reefa_Madness

The earlier kits like yours were HCH9, but they subsequently released some single-sided modules, and the PCB is different, too, as you noted. According to his post, his was a Samsung PCB.


----------



## nms43

Grabbed my samsungs for $80 (4x4gb) off Ebay. Miracle memory is right! I had no problem dropping them in at 1866 9-9-9-24-1T and 1.35v in my 3930k rig

Next is seeing what I can get out of them in the 1.4-1.5v range.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nms43*
> 
> Grabbed my samsungs for $80 (4x4gb) off Ebay. Miracle memory is right! I had no problem dropping them in at 1866 9-9-9-24-1T and 1.35v in my 3930k rig
> 
> Next is seeing what I can get out of them in the 1.4-1.5v range.


If you don't mind my asking, what is the manufacturing week of your sticks (will be located on the module labels, just to the right of the "YK0" and will look something like "1219")?


----------



## nms43

Mine are week 21


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Thanks.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey all,

I just wanted to apologize for not being on top of this club. This semester has turned out to be a lot more demanding then what semesters have been in the past. Hopefully after the first week in may I can finally sit down and push this club further.

I have also typed up a letter to samsung and newegg about the recent shortage of the samsung ram. I essentially asked them why they have stopped the flow of some of the best ram on earth. No reply yet. We will see what happens.


----------



## formula m

The other manufacturers cannot compete with samasung, so they slowed the pace to keep the industry alive.

Samsung's ssds & memory are top notch... and when they dip in price, the whole market reacts. Samsung pulls out of new egg... memory goes ski high..


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> The other manufacturers cannot compete with samasung, so they slowed the pace to keep the industry alive.
> 
> Samsung's ssds & memory are top notch... and when they dip in price, the whole market reacts. Samsung pulls out of new egg... memory goes ski high..


Yeah but they didn't slow down.....they stopped.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah but they didn't slow down.....they stopped.


Shame too. I don't like the look of the other low profile memory on the market. These blend in just right under my CPU heatsink, you might not even know they're there.


----------



## Mega Man

sammies are on closeout at microcenter ; ; they are not cheap but they are closeout (discontinued ; ; )


----------



## Avonosac

Sucks that I sold my 16gb to a friend with one of my full rigs. I wasn't worried about switching out the ram because they were still easy to get on the market







Now that 16gb running at 2200 mhz for $63 might never happen again.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I think Samsung is going to sell the ram to other distributors who will then test it and sell it at much higher rated speeds and price. I wouldn't be surprised to see tons of low profile +2200Mhz ram with ridiculous sized heat sinks by the end of this year.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I think Samsung is going to sell the ram to other distributors who will then test it and sell it at much higher rated speeds and price. I wouldn't be surprised to see tons of low profile +2200Mhz ram with ridiculous sized heat sinks by the end of this year.


the PCB is what is low profile... not the IC's.

*Samsung IC's are already sold to plenty of other manufacturers that sell them.. Team, Corsair, Gskill .. all sell Sammy kits..which are put on much better PCB for handling higher voltages.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Sucks that I sold my 16gb to a friend with one of my full rigs. I wasn't worried about switching out the ram because they were still easy to get on the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now that 16gb running at 2200 mhz for $63 might never happen again*.


I believe that statement of yours will ring true for quite a while. Production has been cut for the express purpose of reducing supply and driving prices back up. Then again, can you blame them? Who would have ever thought that you could get 16GB of pretty good performing ram at such rock-bottom prices?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> the PCB is what is low profile... not the IC's.
> 
> *Samsung IC's are already sold to plenty of other manufacturers that sell them.. Team, Corsair, Gskill .. all sell Sammy kits..which are put on much better PCB for handling higher voltages.


I understand that. Most of the RAM I own has Samsung IC's on them. I'm thinking samsung is holding onto the already made PCB's and are just going to sell them under Gskill, etc, rather then selling them directly.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Sucks that I sold my 16gb to a friend with one of my full rigs. I wasn't worried about switching out the ram because they were still easy to get on the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now that 16gb running at 2200 mhz for $63 might never happen again*.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that statement of yours will ring true for quite a while. Production has been cut for the express purpose of reducing supply and driving prices back up. Then again, can you blame them? Who would have ever thought that you could get 16GB of pretty good performing ram at such rock-bottom prices?
Click to expand...

Agreed.. prices driving demand is one thing.. creating a 'drought' to drive demand should be called "Price fixing" and deemed illegal. Seriously.. thats shady crack-dealer BS .. come on Samsung..


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Agreed.. prices driving demand is one thing.. creating a 'drought' to drive demand should be called "Price fixing" and deemed illegal. Seriously.. thats shady crack-dealer BS .. come on Samsung..


Eh... it is a fine line. Yea they do it, but if nobody is making money building ram ICs, which the market was trending towards, you end up with one company left with the deepest pockets who is able to weather the loss storm and come out with a monopoly. In the end that doesn't help the consumer any more than unrestrained price fixing. At least in this regard it appears as they are doing it in a way to really avoid setting the price themselves, and letting the supply / demand curve determine it. (where they want it







)


----------



## sWaY20

There's some left in stock at the mc near me maybe I should go get another 8 gb, sucks though bc I paid 47$ last time and they're 59$ now.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Agreed.. prices driving demand is one thing.. creating a 'drought' to drive demand should be called "Price fixing" and deemed illegal. Seriously.. thats shady crack-dealer BS .. come on Samsung..


Keep in mind that companies adjust their production mix all the times...there are entire college courses devoted to teaching this process to business students, so in it of itself, it is not illegal...only when you conspire with others to all do it does it become illegal price fixing.

You can't fault an entity for shifting production to more profitable product lines, anymore than you can fault a landscaper for concentrating his efforts on more lucrative instillation of irrigation systems, as opposed to cutting grass. Everyone is going to try to do what gets the most bang back for their investment, whether it be time, capital or factory capacity.

All we can hope for is that someone views this as an opportunity to take market share from Samsung and ramps up their production to offset their reduction.

While I wouldn't be surprised if they are all in it together, I think that they learned from their mistakes last time they got caught doing it and are going about it much smarter...thru the use the changing product mix and by *announcing* the shift to more profitable product lines as the reason for the reduction in memory chip production.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> But if nobody is making money building ram ICs


They were. IDC what the companies were telling people, there is NO way on gods green earth that companies would be loosing money on a product.....period. As SOON as a product is not making money, they shut down the plant. People will gut their companies before they going into debt over a particular department.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

OH and the ram companies also said a while ago that they would do this to fund the push for DDR4 memory as well soooooo maybe that is something to look forward too









In any case I still got my 16GB for 50 bucks on sale. I could sell it for twice that now


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> They were. IDC what the companies were telling people, there is NO way on gods green earth that companies would be loosing money on a product.....period. As SOON as a product is not making money, they shut down the plant. *People will gut their companies before they going into debt over a particular department.*


Entirely not true. Especially not for a company like Samsung which is positioning itself to be a one stop source for everything you need electronics wise. Many unprofitable divisions are held in conglomerate companies in order to show a "total" solution face, and a variety of other reasons.

Samsung as a whole was making money, so certain divisions losing money in order to compete for the market is entirely plausible and happens all the time.

This announcement by them introduces plausible deniability for any collusion with fellow memory IC makers who also decide to follow suit and limit their production capacity so the market would raise the price of memory based on lower supply. They didn't just cut production, they cut production while screaming at the top of their lungs that they were doing to because making the memory wasn't profitable enough. If that isn't a huge hint to other IC producers that they could match the move and make more per part, I don't know what else it could be.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> They were. IDC what the companies were telling people, there is NO way on gods green earth that companies would be loosing money on a product.....period. As SOON as a product is not making money, they shut down the plant. People will gut their companies before they going into debt over a particular department.


Not entirely accurate. Starting up and stopping production of a manufacturing process isn't like turning off a faucet. There are overheads that don't disappear just because you stop production. There is idle raw materials inventory sitting there using up capital, there is work-in-process that needs to be completed...it requires careful analysis before making the determination to stop production. Even selling your product at a loss may be more beneficial because even though it may not make a profit, the revenue contributes to and exceeds the fixed costs such as plant depreciation, utilities, insurance on the facilities, security, etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> OH and the ram companies also said a while ago that they would do this to fund the push for DDR4 memory as well soooooo maybe that is something to look forward too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In any case I still got my 16GB for 50 bucks on sale. I could sell it for twice that now*


The problem with that statement is that unless you've 32GB, so that you could sell 16GB and keep 16GB, you've have to turn around and pay even more to replace it, or pay less and get an inferior product.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Entirely not true. Especially not for a company like Samsung which is positioning itself to be a one stop source for everything you need electronics wise. Many unprofitable divisions are held in conglomerate companies in order to show a "total" solution face, and a variety of other reasons.
> 
> Samsung as a whole was making money, so certain divisions losing money in order to compete for the market is entirely plausible and happens all the time.
> 
> This announcement by them introduces plausible deniability for any collusion with fellow memory IC makers who also decide to follow suit and limit their production capacity so the market would raise the price of memory based on lower supply. They didn't just cut production, they cut production while screaming at the top of their lungs that they were doing to because making the memory wasn't profitable enough. If that isn't a huge hint to other IC producers that they could match the move and make more per part, I don't know what else it could be.


We appear to be on the same page...from my post #678
Quote:


> While I wouldn't be surprised if they are all in it together, I think that they learned from their mistakes last time they got caught doing it and are going about it much smarter...thru the use the changing product mix and by *announcing* the shift to more profitable product lines as the reason for the reduction in memory chip production.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> The problem with that statement is that unless you've 32GB, so that you could sell 16GB and keep 16GB, you've have to turn around and pay even more to replace it, or pay less and get an inferior product.


Sort of. I have other ram kits new in the box. Usually I buy them for dirt cheap with newegg's 15% off sales and keep them lying around for customers who need a new PC.

I still have plenty of samsung kits, some gskill, one or two corsair, and of course mushkin.

I used to be able to make a 5 dollar profit on each kit and still sell the ram cheaper than what newegg would sell the ram at when it wasn't on sale.....but nooooooo. Not anymore


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Sort of. I have other ram kits new in the box. Usually I buy them for dirt cheap with newegg's 15% off sales and keep them lying around for customers who need a new PC.
> 
> I still have plenty of samsung kits, some gskill, one or two corsair, and of course mushkin.


I've been known to do a little stocking up on sale items, as well.









Maybe with ram prices going up you'll be able to turn up the profit margin on your holdings. Samsung and the other guys may have done you a favor.


----------



## CL3P20

Samsung will be a popular choice for skt1150.. i wouldnt sell any of your sticks until after Hswll is released.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

I can't help but wonder if we're going to get a new wave of ICs for Haswell, or are we going to have to wait for DDR4 to see anything new?


----------



## FtW 420

Not sure if new ICs, but I would expect new haswell memory kits (same kits with new advertising at the least







) to launch with the boards & cpus.


----------



## CL3P20

Whos gonna be first to release a 4ghz kit I wonder. ..


----------



## KipH

I can still get mine cheap from China. I wonder if 32GB is really needed.... I would get you guys some, but shipping would eat the savings. Ask me in June, when I may be able to bring some to Canada in my pocket


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Stuff your checked suitcases with assorted ram kits and sell them to pay off the airfare to Canada.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I can still get mine cheap from China. I wonder if 32GB is really needed.... I would get you guys some, but shipping would eat the savings. Ask me in June, when I may be able to bring some to Canada in my pocket


Well, i decided to max out the RAM on my rigs for BOINC, RAMdisks, and because i could (isn't this OCN?). I might contact you on june though, i'm thinking of getting 16 GB on my Audiophile rig


----------



## KipH

Well, I said to my self I would not do this. But I wanted to thank you guys for helping me get this RAMs. This is where I got mine: Taobao rams at T mall Or get them raw, with no PCB here NO PCB memories  Just to give you guys an idea.

The Tmall ones are about $30 Canadian each.


----------



## Mega Man

my wife is from Beijing and we go back fairly often, she more then i for business so..... ill hit people up next time she goes see who wants them she is usually gone for 2+weeks though so there would be a wait


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> The Tmall ones are about $30 Canadian each.


After you figure cost to ship to anyone in the USA, a 2x4GB set is no where as attractive as they once were at under $35 from the Egg.

I think that it is going to take a little while for us to get used to the higher ram prices...we certainly got spoiled here in recent times.


----------



## Avonosac

Under 35 for the dual kit... You're looking at $75+ for the ram + shipping. Although, my Ballistix Sport now rock 2200 as well, with twice the capacity... So I can't complain entirely.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> a 2x4GB set is no where as attractive as they once were at under $35 from the Egg.


I was referring to a 2x4GB kit for under $35.


----------



## Triggagnomic

Requesting permission to come aboard!
Is this OK?


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triggagnomic*
> 
> Requesting permission to come aboard!
> Is this OK?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


IBT on standard isn't much of a stress test, but you're on the right track. Try testing with something like HCI or P95 with ~90% memory usage and see how that works out.


----------



## Triggagnomic

I'll do some P95 tonight then, I just CBA right now and I'm hungry...


----------



## rv8000

Just because... Decided to do some scaling testing for these dimms at a set cas and just increase the speed. Tested maxmemm (so probably not the most reliable, results were the best of 5 runs for that speed). Also ran Firestrike cpu test but the scaling isn't as great as it is in the 3dmark 11 cpu test, and as I have not purchased 11 no custom tests for me







. I'll probably do some cas latency comparisons tomorrow, for lower speeds at least. Enjoy.

All tests were done with a 3570k @ 4.5ghz and ram at 11-11-11-28-1T
*ddr3 2600 required 1.685v and some VTT/VCSSA tweaking and most likely wasn't 100% stable

**edit, 2133 will not boot no matter what i do ?_?


----------



## Inacoma79

Sub'd!









new to OC'ing ram so a lot of the stiff you all are talking about is flying over my head. Despite that, I started testing my ram using the exact method I used to getting 24h prime stable with my IVB, i.e., P95 custom blend 90% ram usage. I set my ram speed to 2133mHz @ 1.55 volts. It passed three hours of testing, but had to shut down because it was getting (didn't get to bed til 4AM). I will re-run the test again when I get home. I haven't messed with any of the timings yet so just wanted to see if my kit will run at these settings.

My question is, is the custom test I'm running acceptable for proof of stability?

Second, I get a security warning from Bit Defender regarding Maxxmem2. Is this application safe to run on my computer or am I getting a false positive? What's the recommended alternative to Maxxmem?

Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Sub'd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new to OC'ing ram so a lot of the stiff you all are talking about is flying over my head. Despite that, I started testing my ram using the exact method I used to getting 24h prime stable with my IVB, i.e., P95 custom blend 90% ram usage. I set my ram speed to 2133mHz @ 1.55 volts. It passed three hours of testing, but had to shut down because it was getting (didn't get to bed til 4AM). I will re-run the test again when I get home. I haven't messed with any of the timings yet so just wanted to see if my kit will run at these settings.
> 
> My question is, is the custom test I'm running acceptable for proof of stability?
> 
> Second, I get a security warning from Bit Defender regarding Maxxmem2. Is this application safe to run on my computer or am I getting a false positive? What's the recommended alternative to Maxxmem?
> 
> Thanks


dont use it for fx processors. but it is fine for intel ( maxx mem anywho never heard of maxxmem2) it does not play well with amds fx you need aida64

as for stability sounds about right , but remember stable is subjective. some people will say you need one thing others another make sure you feel comfortable and if you have a crash you may need to up volts or so.

you know for 24 hours stable prime you need to run it 24hours straight though ? that is my only comment, if it is fine for you great but if you leave it running 24hours straight it stresses the pc more and will more likely find more issues if there is one


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont use it for fx processors. but it is fine for intel ( maxx mem anywho never heard of maxxmem2) it does not play well with amds fx you need aida64
> 
> as for stability sounds about right , but remember stable is subjective. some people will say you need one thing others another make sure you feel comfortable and if you have a crash you may need to up volts or so.
> 
> you know for 24 hours stable prime you need to run it 24hours straight though ? that is my only comment, if it is fine for you great but if you leave it running 24hours straight it stresses the pc more and will more likely find more issues if there is one


Maxxmem2 is the benchmark software mentioned in the OP....LOL when I was researching ram OC'ing (before I found this thread) some forums mentioned MaxxMem2, so when I googled it I got this


Anyway, I'm running if off a USB stick so I think I'm good.









24hr straight for prime stable, yes I'm aware of that. I've done it so my OC/system is solid afaik. I guess my question was, in order to join the club are the prime settings I'm using acceptable? The OP seems pretty adamant that we follow his specific requirements for stability testing and 4our hrs is what he's telling folks they need to show.

Well I'm 3h25min into my run. I'll check back in later.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Maxxmem2 is the benchmark software mentioned in the OP....LOL when I was researching ram OC'ing (before I found this thread) some forums mentioned MaxxMem2, so when I googled it I got this
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm running if off a USB stick so I think I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24hr straight for prime stable, yes I'm aware of that. I've done it so my OC/system is solid afaik. I guess my question was, in order to join the club are the prime settings I'm using acceptable? The OP seems pretty adamant that we follow his specific requirements for stability testing and 4our hrs is what he's telling folks they need to show.
> 
> Well I'm 3h25min into my run. I'll check back in later.


sorry i miss understood ...


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry i miss understood ...


no worries









Here are my results. Looks about right







now I need to see if i can tighten the timings and lower voltage down from 1.55. Wait, I need pull out my sticks and take a pic of the batch #s. ...brb


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Maxxmem2 is the benchmark software mentioned in the OP....LOL when I was researching ram OC'ing (before I found this thread) some forums mentioned MaxxMem2, so when I googled it I got this
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm running if off a USB stick so I think I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24hr straight for prime stable, yes I'm aware of that. I've done it so my OC/system is solid afaik. I guess my question was, in order to join the club are the prime settings I'm using acceptable? The OP seems pretty adamant that we follow his specific requirements for stability testing and 4our hrs is what he's telling folks they need to show.
> 
> Well I'm 3h25min into my run. I'll check back in later.


Its just cause Bitdefender finds an .exe file with no certified vendor or something, nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Its just cause Bitdefender finds an .exe file with no certified vendor or something, nothing to be afraid of.


cool, thanks.


----------



## Triggagnomic

Finally found some time to get a P95 run done..



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I played around at 9-10-10-27 1t @1.5v and 10-10-10-28-1t 1.48v as well, and they were both stable. I got best results from 10-10-10-30-1t @1.475v in AIDA 64, IBT and Sleeping Dogs... I have a fairly weak/average chip though and 4.7Ghz is as good as it gets without applying mega-voltage and it's not worth it for me...

Hope this enough to join now, I love this RAM!


----------



## NorCa

If someone is still udpating this thread I just bought 8gb of these ram in Venezuela, from a store called MediaMarket in CC Sambil. It was extremelly cheap comparing to anything else you can buy locally! woot woot


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

So recently I ordered my ram through amazon after it finally showed up for about $65 for a 2x4GB kit. It should arrive some time next week.

My current ram touches the bottom of my CPU heatsink, so this will make things better for the CPU.


----------



## Devildog83

I have 16 Gigs 4x4 of this stuff and I am thinking of selling it off and going with something new. I am having issues getting it to OC. Maybe it's because I am using all 4 dimms but I can't get it over 1600 Mhz in my CHVFZ board. It will post but windows goes black screen after a few seconds if I try to go to 1866.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have 16 Gigs 4x4 of this stuff and I am thinking of selling it off and going with something new. I am having issues getting it to OC. Maybe it's because I am using all 4 dimms but I can't get it over 1600 Mhz in my CHVFZ board. It will post but windows goes black screen after a few seconds if I try to go to 1866.


have you upped your cpu/nb volts? i cant get it stable with my 8350 either though i can run 2400 in 2 dims daul chan. but with ram speced at that speed.


----------



## Himea

i got my 16GB RAM Samsung for around (4x4GB) 65$ around November of 2012 with my first Build good thing i didn't sell my first build with this ram







kept it for my second build which i owned now that i made 2 month ago ~_^


----------



## Devildog83

I don't really hate the stuff but I can buy 8Gigs of G-Skill 2400 for $80 and I don't need 16 Gigs really. I am going to try to get $90 for the 16 Gigs and buy the G Skill Trident. I think it's just what will work best for my PC. Plus the heat sinks match my board nicely.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I don't really hate the stuff but I can buy 8Gigs of G-Skill 2400 for $80 and I don't need 16 Gigs really. I am going to try to get $90 for the 16 Gigs and buy the G Skill Trident. I think it's just what will work best for my PC. Plus the heat sinks match my board nicely.


i can so far only run 2 dimms populated @ 2400, i cant get all 4 to work with their cl10 kit ( trident x 16gb ) i know ppl who can do all 4 np and i know at least 1 person who could not get it to run at all on his system. just wanted to warn you. mine runs great though !


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i can so far only run 2 dimms populated @ 2400, i cant get all 4 to work with their cl10 kit ( trident x 16gb ) i know ppl who can do all 4 np and i know at least 1 person who could not get it to run at all on his system. just wanted to warn you. mine runs great though !


Thanks for the heads up. I don't think I need 16 Gigs though, I think 8 will do me just fine for what I do.


----------



## Devildog83

Just got this little gift from the head office, we are "HaloPrime".



Now if I can figure out how to incorperate it in to my build !


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i can so far only run 2 dimms populated @ 2400, i cant get all 4 to work with their cl10 kit ( trident x 16gb ) i know ppl who can do all 4 np and i know at least 1 person who could not get it to run at all on his system. just wanted to warn you. mine runs great though !


It also depends on how good your IMC is on the CPU.

Check the boot error codes on the motherboard, it should tell you if it's the IMC or the RAM that can't reach 2400MHz.


----------



## Stay Puft

Guys what sort of timings does this memory run at 1866 and 2133? Cas 8 possible at 2133?


----------



## Stay Puft

Guys what sort of timings does this memory run at 1866 and 2133? Cas 8 possible at 2133?


----------



## Xinoxide

I will try cas8 at 2133 when I get home.

I have a pair of sticks that will do cas9 at 2400 but requires about 1.7v for respectable tertiary timings though.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I will try cas8 at 2133 when I get home.
> 
> I have a pair of sticks that will do cas9 at 2400 but requires about 1.7v for respectable tertiary timings though.


Thank you


----------



## Xinoxide

Oops.


----------



## djriful

Been a while... I had these ram for months almost a year now.

2133Mhz @ 1.45v 10-10-10-28-1T


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I will try cas8 at 2133 when I get home.
> 
> I have a pair of sticks that will do cas9 at 2400 but requires about 1.7v for respectable tertiary timings though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...

Cas 8 is instantly failing memtest at 2133MHz all the way up to 1.7v.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Cas 8 is instantly failing memtest at 2133MHz all the way up to 1.7v.


Damn. Thank you for trying


----------



## atomicmew

Guys, remember that not all samsung ram can overclock as well as others. It's all a lottery just like CPU/GPU overclocking. Some people might be able to do 2133 CL 8 no problem. Personally, my ram is fairly bad at overclocking as I need 1.65 just to get to 2133 CL 10.


----------



## Kiros

What is the highest (but still safe) voltage these ram can use? I start feeling uneasy at 1.6

I managed to get 2400 on 11-11-11-28 1.58v

I'm about to post my screenshot for current stable 24/7 use but just wondering if I can lower the timings a bit. Also my ram doesn't like 1T


----------



## Xinoxide

Most results I post about are my 2 best sticks out of the surviving 12.

They still aren't the best I have seen on this thread.

2400mhz 10-12-12-31-1t on 1.6v is my 24/7.

My previous 3770k couldn't manage that though so it could also be attributed to your chips imc ability.


----------



## Kiros

These are batches
1240 - Newegg (Purchase date 12/21/12)
1221 - Microcenter (Purchase date Early March. I saw them in the aisle for quite some time before I wanted to buy another pair)

Current Voltage is 1.585v


----------



## Xinoxide

Have you tried to drop the cas latency down any lower? If you looses things to say 11-12-12-31 also you might get to lower the voltage.

I'm interested in your findings with mixed batches. All I have is batch 1221... Lots of it.

I really only had like 4-5 decent sticks and 2 I thought were pretty good.


----------



## Kiros

It was previously 1.58v but I raised it so my motherboard can stop giving me that screen saying my bios settings are preventing it from booting correctly...it has no problem too, it just does that 1/2 half the time to piss me off.

I tried to tighten the timings but I'm unsure if what numbers to use. I did a 10-10-10-26 and it lagged like a Pentium 3 running vista. Problem with tighter timings is I can't use 1t









I do however want to see how fast and tight these ram can get but its so time consuming. Now if I take a month off work maybe I can lol.


----------



## Xinoxide

I would start off with just 2 sticks, Just to get familiar with the RAM without 16GB putty feeling mess.

I would pick 2 of the sticks, by seeing what clocks and voltage each stick can do by itself, and pick the best 2.

2 will give you a much easier time with overclocking.

The only board I have seen OC all 16GB without any issues is some of the higher end ASUS boards. I just cant wrap my head around what makes the board work so much easier.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> What is the highest (but still safe) voltage these ram can use? I start feeling uneasy at 1.6
> 
> I managed to get 2400 on 11-11-11-28 1.58v
> 
> I'm about to post my screenshot for current stable 24/7 use but just wondering if I can lower the timings a bit. Also my ram doesn't like 1T


Safe voltage for Samsung 30nm is 1.575v. I've linked that spec sheet somewhere on this thread a long time ago. D: I can't find it haha.


----------



## Mega Man

acctually they are jedec speced ( pretty sure i am correct on the jedec cert. ) chips. and according to that spec they have to be able to take 1.975v without sustaining permanent damage to components


----------



## CoD511

Nothing shocking really, I jump it up higher on some benchmarking runs but quite happy running these at stock voltage for the majority.


----------



## Kiros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Safe voltage for Samsung 30nm is 1.575v. I've linked that spec sheet somewhere on this thread a long time ago. D: I can't find it haha.


Doing 1.570v,
It seems to run fine with prime


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Would be nice to see this ram become available again at US retailers. I have a sneaky suspicion that as ram prices climb some more these will find themselves back on the store shelves.


----------



## Stay Puft

I've been waiting to buy 2 pair for awhile now. No one has it in stock


----------



## Xinoxide

I would trade 2 kits of 8GB for a nice pair of 4GB sticks with supoerior OCability.


----------



## Avidean

I have an 8gb kit of this memory that I bought months ago to use on my X58-UD7 with i7 920 only it can't do quad channel and I read its not so hot with this platform so I never even took it out of the pack. After 4 years with an upgrade I plan to build a haswell based system in about 4 or 5 months and the question is should I keep this kit for that build or sell it on ebay. The Model is MV-3V4G3D/US
I guess the batch number is M379B5273DH0-YKO. Is it worth keeping? if not whats it worth


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> I have an 8gb kit of this memory that I bought months ago to use on my X58-UD7 with i7 920 only it can't do quad channel and I read its not so hot with this platform so I never even took it out of the pack. After 4 years with an upgrade I plan to build a haswell based system in about 4 or 5 months and the question is should I keep this kit for that build or sell it on ebay. The Model is MV-3V4G3D/US
> I guess the batch number is M379B5273DH0-YKO. Is it worth keeping? if not whats it worth


My x58 main rig loves all 24 GB of this RAM, but yeah, if you're going haswell, you can get it there. The IMC is speculated to be stronger than the one on SB/IB, so there may be more headroom for overclocking.


----------



## Avidean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> My x58 main rig loves all 24 GB of this RAM, but yeah, if you're going haswell, you can get it there. The IMC is speculated to be stronger than the one on SB/IB, so there may be more headroom for overclocking.


So you are saying I should keep it? I thinkl I will!


----------



## Xinoxide

I just received a kit with batch number 1134.

Anyone else have the same, and is it performing any differently?


----------



## djriful

Mine is 1205 all 4 dimm. Could clock up to 2400Mhz


----------



## Avidean

where is the batch number?


----------



## MiiX

Page 1 has a guide inside a spoiler


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Mine is 1205 all 4 dimm. Could clock up to 2400Mhz


These sticks from 1134 are nothing out of the ordinary it seems.

10-12-12-25 @ 2400MHz 1.52v 1.62v.


----------



## atomicmew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> acctually they are jedec speced ( pretty sure i am correct on the jedec cert. ) chips. and according to that spec they have to be able to take 1.975v without sustaining permanent damage to components


NO, that's wrong. 1.975v is the max voltage before they take IMMEDIATE damage. 1.575 is the max safe 24/7 voltage according to samsung, but these numbers are probably conservative, as samsung gains nothing by not erring on the side of caution.

You could probably go for 1.6-1.7 no problem, but you'd be insane to run these at 1.9+


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicmew*
> 
> NO, that's wrong. 1.975v is the max voltage before they take IMMEDIATE damage. 1.575 is the max safe 24/7 voltage according to samsung, but these numbers are probably conservative, as samsung gains nothing by not erring on the side of caution.
> 
> You could probably go for 1.6-1.7 no problem, but you'd be insane to run these at 1.9+


i use mine for benching. and they take 1.8 and 1.875 with no problem they are still alive, even done 2.0 and 2.1 with no issues trust me when i say they go through hell

also there is nothing in the spec about IMMEDIATE anything. it says it must be able to take 1.975 before incurring ANY damage to the chip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heuchler*
> 
> According to JEDEC, 1.575 volts should be considered the absolute maximum when memory stability is the foremost consideration, such as in servers or other mission-critical devices. In addition, _*JEDEC states that memory modules must withstand up to 1.975 volts before incurring permanent damage*_, although they are not required to function correctly at that level.


that is what you are talking about. to *maintain jedec spec* manufactures must keep stock volts @ 1.575 or less. says nothing about the end user


----------



## atomicmew

Quote:


> also there is nothing in the spec about IMMEDIATE anything. it says it must be able to take 1.975 before incurring ANY damage to the chip


Straight from the samsung datasheet:
Quote:


> Absolute maximum DC rating: 0.4 - 1.975
> 
> Stresses greater than those listed under "Absolute Maximum Ratings" may cause permanent damage to the device. This is a stress rating only and functional operation of the device at these or any other conditions above those indicated in the operational sections of thisspecification is not implied. *Exposure to absolute maximum rating conditions for extended periods may affect reliability."*


So it literally states that if you run it at 1.975 you may damage your ram (saying nothing about your IMC on your CPU either). So what you think running it just 0.1 V less 24/7 is okay?

Maybe it is because as I said the max voltage is probably conservative, but you are definitely taking a chance.


----------



## phaseshift

Are the MV-3V4G3/US double-sided memory modules? Will it work with EK Ram Module?


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicmew*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> also there is nothing in the spec about IMMEDIATE anything. it says it must be able to take 1.975 before incurring ANY damage to the chip
> 
> 
> 
> Straight from the samsung datasheet:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute maximum DC rating: 0.4 - 1.975
> 
> Stresses greater than those listed under "Absolute Maximum Ratings" may cause permanent damage to the device. This is a stress rating only and functional operation of the device at these or any other conditions above those indicated in the operational sections of thisspecification is not implied. *Exposure to absolute maximum rating conditions for extended periods may affect reliability."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it literally states that if you run it at 1.975 you may damage your ram (saying nothing about your IMC on your CPU either). So what you think running it just 0.1 V less 24/7 is okay?
> 
> Maybe it is because as I said the max voltage is probably conservative, but you are definitely taking a chance.
Click to expand...

Lol. I have watched about 4 sticks get toasted by 1.85+ vdimm.

The max I run 24/7 for the last few months is 1.72v in my itx 5800k machine my wife uses.

They are the 2 sticks I have that will barely touch 2400mhz.

The dead ones refused so I killed them.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Lol. I have watched about 4 sticks get toasted by 1.85+ vdimm.
> 
> The max I run 24/7 for the last few months is 1.72v in my itx 5800k machine my wife uses.
> 
> They are the 2 sticks I have that will barely touch 2400mhz.
> 
> The dead ones refused so I killed them.


LOL


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicmew*
> 
> Straight from the samsung datasheet:
> So it literally states that if you run it at 1.975 you may damage your ram (saying nothing about your IMC on your CPU either). So what you think running it just 0.1 V less 24/7 is okay?
> 
> Maybe it is because as I said the max voltage is probably conservative, but you are definitely taking a chance.


higher volts degrade silicone much faster period.


----------



## atomicmew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> higher volts degrade silicone much faster period.


The difference in lifespan is not linear, but exponential. There is a qualitative difference between running at 1.5 and 1.9. It may "break" (i.e. acute damaged) not just "degrade."

However, there is a threshold voltage where an IC will last longer than it's usefulness, and I seriously doubt it is at 1.9. It is probably ~1.7 or less for sammies.


----------



## Himea




----------



## thestache

Is this the Samsung Green 30nm miracle memory?

Edited link
MV-3V4G3D?

Been looking for some to buy and this seem to be the cheapest. Very hard to find since I live in Australia but at $57 plus postage thats a steal.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Is this the Samsung Green 30nm miracle memory?
> 
> http://www.pinnaclemicro.com/computer/parts.php?i=MV-3V4G&cf=2
> 
> MV-3V4G3D?
> 
> Been looking for some to buy and this seem to be the cheapest. Very hard to find since I live in Australia but at $57 plus postage thats a steal.


Yep, that appears to be the right one (MV-3V4G3D/US ).

If you order it, please let us know what week you receive (it will be just to the right of the "YK0" on the module's label and will look something like "1220", which represents year 20*12*, week *20*.

If you really want some, I wouldn't tardy to order...now that you've posted where it is available.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Yep, that appears to be the right one (MV-3V4G3D/US ).
> 
> If you order it, please let us know what week you receive (it will be just to the right of the "YK0" on the module's label and will look something like "1220", which represents year 20*12*, week *20*.
> 
> If you really want some, I wouldn't tardy to order...now that you've posted where it is available.


Thanks mate.

Will report back when I have them and maybe I'll just edit the link for now. Lol.


----------



## Midnight77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Yep, that appears to be the right one (MV-3V4G3D/US ).
> 
> If you order it, please let us know what week you receive (it will be just to the right of the "YK0" on the module's label and will look something like "1220", which represents year 20*12*, week *20*.
> 
> If you really want some, I wouldn't tardy to order...now that you've posted where it is available.


I ordered some 5 days ago from pinnacle micro. Got a call yesterday saying it's a stocking error. Apparently this place is known for never updating their stock on their site. Don't bother ordering.


----------



## Mega Man

; ; that sucks sorry ; ;


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnight77*
> 
> I ordered some 5 days ago from pinnacle micro. Got a call yesterday saying it's a stocking error. Apparently this place is known for never updating their stock on their site. Don't bother ordering.


I guess that really shouldn't come as a surprise, as no one has had any online for quite a while.


----------



## Mega Man

a few in u.s. still have it as recently as last month


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> a few in u.s. still have it as recently as last month


I'm curious as to which online retailers had stock as recently as a month ago?

I saw guys posting that a few of the Micro Centers and Fry's had stock, but those were only available at whichever stores had the inventory, they weren't available to purchase online.


----------



## Mega Man

i saw some on amazon


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnight77*
> 
> I ordered some 5 days ago from pinnacle micro. Got a call yesterday saying it's a stocking error. Apparently this place is known for never updating their stock on their site. Don't bother ordering.


Bummer.

Will have to keep looking.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i saw some on amazon


While waiting for a reply to my question, I went back four weeks in this thread (to around post #700), then scrolled forward and there is one reference at about 2 weeks of someone buying some from Amazon, so that would have been consistent with you seeing them on Amazon. I'm guessing those are long gone by now.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> While waiting for a reply to my question, I went back four weeks in this thread (to around post #700), then scrolled forward and there is one reference at about 2 weeks of someone buying some from Amazon, so that would have been consistent with you seeing them on Amazon. I'm guessing those are long gone by now.


http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-Extreme-MV-3V4G3D-US/dp/B00592002W/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1368325351&sr=8-5&keywords=samsung+1600
o no they are still 2 pairs.... @ over 100 though ... kinda ridiculous

heres some from korea lol $115


----------



## Himea

115$ i can sell my 16GB cheaper anyone interested







?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

LOL! Over $100 for a kit...they might as well be OOS.


----------



## MiiX

Overclockers.co.uk has some
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-017-SA&tool=3


----------



## lagittaja

Well here is where you can buy these in Finland http://www.silentrig.com/product/2326/samsung-green-series-dimm-kit-8gb-pc3-12800-cl11-11-11-28-ddr3-1600 (though not a "stock" item for them and delivery time 7 to 14 days, dunno if they're still really available)

I have mine running 2000Mhz 10-10-10-28-1T with ~1.35v.



Here's some other clocks I've run these at


----------



## Mr357

What's the best timings anyone's gotten out of these at 1600MHz? I trimmed mine down to 7-8-7-22 1T with 1.65V (not sure about the voltage).


----------



## lagittaja

How on earth do you need such high voltage for such timings and clock. I would just up the memory clocks to something like 2000 or 2133 and loosen the timings to CL9 or CL10.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> How on earth do you need such high voltage for such timings and clock. I would just up the memory clocks to something like 2000 or 2133 and loosen the timings to CL9 or CL10.


Not sure I needed 1.65V, but I was doing a DICE run, so I set it at that and dropped the timings as much as possible. I was using a Phenom II, so it was better to tighten the timings than raise the frequency to something that the IMC wouldn't be able to fully take advantage of. Not to mention you can't even go very high with your memory clocks on Phenom II.


----------



## lagittaja

Yeah, didn't notice you have these on a AMD rig.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Yeah, didn't notice you have these on a AMD rig.


And my main rig (Sandy Bridge). I run them at 2133 9-10-10-28 1T 1.55V day to day.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys, just an update, I am fixing the main post so that it is easier to join. It will be a self entry form that will grant you access to the sig code. It will also generate an excel page of all the members.

The 20 or so old members will have to reapply, but the 50 or so new members will find it much easier to join. It is going to run off the honor system, so no pics or anything of that nature is required.

I am STILL fighting with google drive like I have been since day one, but hopefully this will be my last fight with the system and it should be smooth sailing from here on.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, just an update, I am fixing the main post so that it is easier to join. It will be a self entry form that will grant you access to the sig code. It will also generate an excel page of all the members.
> 
> The 20 or so old members will have to reapply, but the 50 or so new members will find it much easier to join. It is going to run off the honor system, so no pics or anything of that nature is required.
> 
> I am STILL fighting with google drive like I have been since day one, but hopefully this will be my last fight with the system and it should be smooth sailing from here on.


Sweet! Now I don't have to run Blend for 12 hours


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Sweet! Now I don't have to run Blend for 12 hours


I would still recommend that you do so, but I suppose it does not matter as long as you feel comfortable with your OC.

I am also going to need you to resubmit the form here in a minute or two. I borrowed the form from another member and since google drive is a pain in the ***, it is screwing everything up.

So I am recreating the forms myself and HOPEFULLY it will work. Sorry about this. I will let you know when everything is running smoothly.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

OK GUYS!!!!!!!!!!

I think it is finally working now









Sorry again MR357


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> OK GUYS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think it is finally working now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again MR357


Not a problem. Re-submitted


----------



## Mega Man

resubbed... not showing up yet !~


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> resubbed... not showing up yet !~


try looking again

I think the excel page updates every 5 minutes or something.


----------



## Mega Man

thanks alot. still trying to break 2400 ish stable on these... my 2400 gskill have sammies though .!~


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thanks alot. still trying to break 2400 ish stable on these... my 2400 gskill have sammies though .!~


I seriously doubt you will hit that. I don't want to start an intel vs amd war here, but AMD just really has an issue with ocing ram as compared to ivy bridge. You can still probably hit 2133 with decent timings, but 2400mhz is still pretty darn high for ram that was never binned at all.

In any case, I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I seriously doubt you will hit that. I don't want to start an intel vs amd war here, but AMD just really has an issue with ocing ram as compared to ivy bridge. You can still probably hit 2133 with decent timings, but 2400mhz is still pretty darn high for ram that was never binned at all.
> 
> In any case, I wish you the best of luck


yea...i noticed and no that is truthful. i have no problems with fact. it is when ppl start with intel>amd that i have problems!~

each have their place. i have personal opinions on why i went amd. and honestly i have never looked back.

as long as you are happy with your pc that is all that matters. and i am.

still gonna try... so far no luck. but when i have been able to boot.... my god my benches were awesome !~


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea...i noticed and no that is truthful. i have no problems with fact. it is when ppl start with intel>amd that i have problems!~
> 
> each have their place. i have personal opinions on why i went amd. and honestly i have never looked back.
> 
> as long as you are happy with your pc that is all that matters. and i am.
> 
> still gonna try... so far no luck. but when i have been able to boot.... my god my benches were awesome !~


Have your benchmarks beaten mine yet?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Have your benchmarks beaten mine yet?


i dunno. let me see yours.

pretty sure my gpu will crush yours. !~

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6640467
this is my best single GPU score only been stressing my lower asic card. i have not had time to do my higher asic card.
i have one @ 12610 * may be a few numbers off as i am trying to remember this and i am talking graphics score *
but i will have to boot to win 7 to get it..... also i can look in another thread where i posted it.... but i am headed out for a quick run to my bros !~

pretty sure 13.6 is out but i am using catalyst 13.5 which is beta and future is taking their sweet time to approve..... so you can call not valid if you want. but well.... meh


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dunno. let me see yours.
> 
> pretty sure my gpu will crush yours. !~
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6640467
> this is my best single GPU score only been stressing my lower asic card. i have not had time to do my higher asic card.
> i have one @ 12610 * may be a few numbers off as i am trying to remember this and i am talking graphics score *
> but i will have to boot to win 7 to get it..... also i can look in another thread where i posted it.... but i am headed out for a quick run to my bros !~
> 
> pretty sure 13.6 is out but i am using catalyst 13.5 which is beta and future is taking their sweet time to approve..... so you can call not valid if you want. but well.... meh


......................................I was talking about a memory benchmark like max mem


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ......................................I was talking about a memory benchmark like max mem


maxxmem does not play well with fx. would do aida64 but ..... have not purchased it yet.


----------



## CattleCorn

Since I've got a new build going, I'm going to be forced to sell my Samsung. Been running 8GB @ 2133 9-10-10-26 and it's been great memory. Do you guys think eBay will fetch what they are worth?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Since I've got a new build going, I'm going to be forced to sell my Samsung. Been running 8GB @ 2133 9-10-10-26 and it's been great memory. Do you guys think eBay will fetch what they are worth?


What are you wanting to sell them for? I may be interested, I'm down for another set.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Since I've got a new build going, I'm going to be forced to sell my Samsung. Been running 8GB @ 2133 9-10-10-26 and it's been great memory. Do you guys think eBay will fetch what they are worth?


Depends on your price tag. If it is in the 50 dollar area, then stick them on the OCN page. They will sell quick and you won't have to deal with ebay.

If you plan on selling them for 70+, then ebay is your best bet.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Depends on your price tag. If it is in the 50 dollar area, then stick them on the OCN page. They will sell quick and you won't have to deal with ebay.
> 
> If you plan on selling them for 70+, then ebay is your best bet.


not going into OCN marketplace rules..... i think they would easily sell there even if he sold for 80-90 as the cheapest i can find out side of a real retailer ( of which are out of stock ) is well over $100.

however last i knew you could not sell things for more then you paid for. and you have to be able to prove it!~


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not going into OCN marketplace rules..... i think they would easily sell there even if he sold for 80-90 as the cheapest i can find out side of a real retailer ( of which are out of stock ) is well over $100.
> 
> however last i knew you could not sell things for more then you paid for. and you have to be able to prove it!~


Not to be rude to you or anyone else, but that is just silly.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313234

These use samsung ICs and can be easily overclocked beyond their current specs. The fact that people are buying the samsung ram for that much are foolish rich kids. I LIKE to think that OCN members are a little bit more educated than to buy used ram at such a high price. That is why ebay is the best bet for higher prices. There is always someone willing and desperate enough to pay big bucks for this ram there, OCN members are HOPEFULLY smart enough to buy the ram I linked instead.

And you are able to list items more than what you bought them for. It is when you stick an i3 cpu on the market for 2000000000 bucks that the mods get pissed off. There are plenty of people who bought ram for peanuts and are now selling it for much more than what they bought it for. I think the OCN mods are just concerned about people using the market place as a front for their own business.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Not to be rude to you or anyone else, but that is just silly.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313234
> 
> These use samsung ICs and can be easily overclocked beyond their current specs. The fact that people are buying the samsung ram for that much are foolish rich kids. I LIKE to think that OCN members are a little bit more educated than to buy used ram at such a high price. That is why ebay is the best bet for higher prices. There is always someone willing and desperate enough to pay big bucks for this ram there, OCN members are HOPEFULLY smart enough to buy the ram I linked instead.
> 
> And you are able to list items more than what you bought them for. It is when you stick an i3 cpu on the market for 2000000000 bucks that the mods get pissed off. There are plenty of people who bought ram for peanuts and are now selling it for much more than what they bought it for. I think the OCN mods are just concerned about people using the market place as a front for their own business.


no i am not silly.

i see them sell like hotcakes for ~ 100 np.

it isnt the rich kids that buy it the ones that want sammies do.

i have gskillwith sammies on them and they are NOT as good.
i can bench my sammies @ 2500ish 9-11-11 1t
my gskill tightest i can go @ same speeds is 10-12-12 2t.
i am not done with my sammies either i can get it to boot 2600ish working on benching.
HUGE difference.
the ics are not the only thing the pcb as well. even @ 100 ish they fly off the shelves
you may not buy them. others may.

i still think 80-90 is doable. i wouldnt buy them but i have 2 sets

SOURCE
Quote:


> This section is not provided for the purposes of a resale outlet.
> The occasional new/recently purchased item(s) that you decided to not keep are acceptable provided the following conditions are met:
> 
> *
> * The items are sold for your cost price (no profit to be made at all).*
> * You have listed no more than four (4) new/recently purchased new items in the last twelve (12) months.
> RMA items are also subject to verification before listing but do not count towards the 4 items limit. Before you list such items please PM a marketplace moderator or a senior moderator with proof of purchase cost.
> 
> The odd occasional volume purchase of low cost items like fans being offered far below retail for the benefit of the membership are permissible. Before you list such items please PM a marketplace moderator or a senior moderator with proof of purchase cost and the number of items you have.
> 
> Any NIB/recently purchased/RMA/volume sale listings not verified by the staff will be removed


seems pretty black and white to me. you can do what you want. but as i see it.... you can not sell for a profit. feel free to have a mod comment and say that i am wrong. but unless a mod does so i just will follow the rules
i understand this is for recent purchases. but if you cant make profit on a new product i dont see how you can on a used one


----------



## Belial

OCN rules refers more to resellers, ie people going to microcenter and buying an ivy every single day. Hence why the rules bundled with that line are about listings and such.

There's also no real way to enforce that exactly... Now I'm not saying the rules bend or anything here, but the true cost of an item is market cost. No one is going to expect to sell sammies for the $40 they sold for originally.

I dont know why people buy sammies though, just get the true budget budget overclocker dream RAM, PSC, or even BBSE. 4 sticks of PSC or even BBSE will crap all over sammy's anyday.

pfft. bench 2500 CL 11? I'm 24/7 running 2600 CL9 or 2400 CL8s.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> I dont know why people buy sammies though, just get the true budget budget overclocker dream RAM, PSC, or even BBSE. 4 sticks of PSC or even BBSE will crap all over sammy's anyday.


Simple...

(1) Because some people want more capacity than a 2x2GB kit, or 2x 2x2GB. Try populating your Sandy or Ivy Bridge rig with 16 or 32GB of PSC based ram...simply isn't going to happen, you are limited to 8GB.

(2) Because some people don't want to sit around waiting for a kit or two of PSC to come available on OCN, or some people don't like dealing with an unknown individual on eBay (BTW, how's your WTB thread doing for you?).

(3) Because some people prefer to buy a new product and not worry about those "bencher" modules having been subjected to sub-ambient temps at 1.9v+ prior to being sold on eBay

(4) Because some people don't want to have to go to the trouble of trying to tweak every last drop out of a pair of unmatched kits in order to be able to run them together at 2400+ for peformance that isn't noticeable unless benching or a few select applications...they would rather just buy a 2x4 kit of Sammies (or something else) and set them to 2133 CL9 at 1.65v and leave it at that.

From my perspective, PSC makes for GREAT benching ram, but for most people there are better alternatives for day-to-day use. And just for the record, I easily have 25 or more kits of PSC based ram, plus an equal amount of BBSE, so it isn't that I'm not a fan of the stuff, but really, for day-to-day I would go with the Sammies because of the additonal capacity, lower power requirements and plenty of OC headroom for most users.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no i am not silly.
> 
> i see them sell like hotcakes for ~ 100 np.
> 
> it isnt the rich kids that buy it the ones that want sammies do.
> 
> i have gskillwith sammies on them and they are NOT as good.
> i can bench my sammies @ 2500ish 9-11-11 1t
> my gskill tightest i can go @ same speeds is 10-12-12 2t.
> i am not done with my sammies either i can get it to boot 2600ish working on benching.
> HUGE difference.
> the ics are not the only thing the pcb as well. even @ 100 ish they fly off the shelves
> you may not buy them. others may.
> 
> i still think 80-90 is doable. i wouldnt buy them but i have 2 sets
> 
> SOURCE
> seems pretty black and white to me. you can do what you want. but as i see it.... you can not sell for a profit. feel free to have a mod comment and say that i am wrong. but unless a mod does so i just will follow the rules
> i understand this is for recent purchases. but if you cant make profit on a new product i dont see how you can on a used one


First off, I wasn't calling you silly. I was calling the notion of buying used ram at that price to be silly. So please understand that.

Benching with samsung ram is a bit more of a fun thing than a serious thing.

Samsung memory is all about trying to get the maximum bang for as little bucks as possible. Benching (IMO of course) is about trying to get the best possible score for benchmarks. In other words, you simply will not be setting world record OCs with samsung ram.

Also, keep in mind that the fact that you can bench at that speed has a lot to do with luck. There is a possibility that this guy's ram won't even boot into windows at anything more than 2200 mhz. If you want to bench ram, then for the 100 bucks, I would look at this ram instead http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638&IsVirtualParent=1 . There is another member who benched the team extreme stuff I linked earlier all the way up to 2666 and benched this gskill pretty high as well.

Again, it is all luck. However, generally speaking, if you want to have really fast ram, then buy a really fast kit to begin with and then OC it.

In short, if you gave me the option of spending 100 bucks on USED samsung ram vs spending the same 100 bucks on NEW 2400mhz ram........I am buying the 2400mhz ram.

I will write the mods an email about that rule. I think that rule was made without the idea that the market could inflate certain products so much. I know I have made profit before on a couple items without the mods getting upset.. Maybe that rule is just too difficult to enforce. For instance, I have an HDD to sell off. Who is to say that I bought it when HDDs were cheap, or if I bought it when HDDs were severely inflated.

Like I said, I will figure that one out.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> I will write the mods an email about that rule. I think that rule was made without the idea that the market could inflate certain products so much. I know I have made profit before on a couple items without the mods getting upset.. Maybe that rule is just too difficult to enforce. For instance, I have an HDD to sell off. Who is to say that I bought it when HDDs were cheap, or if I bought it when HDDs were severely inflated.
> 
> Like I said, I will figure that one out.


It wil be interesting to see what you find out.

Just like your example about the HD, with market prices for ram increasing, a kit that was bought 6 months ago while prices were lower could be sold today for less than a new one, but still be for more than it cost you to buy it 6 months ago. How would it be fair/reasonable to either prevent you from selling it at current market prices, or expect you to sell it at below cost just because you got during a time the ram market was depressed?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

*Marketplace question
from: Bitemarks and bloodstains on June 7, 8:54 pm
Quote:
"I think this means that you can not go out and buy something on sale and try to flip it for a quick buck.
I believe the rule was to prevent people from making a very small business, but I don't feel like the rule was set up to prevent people from selling items at fair market value."

That is correct.

The RAM would be fine to sell at the that price.

We also allow the sale of "golden hardware" for more that what was paid.

As you have said flipping items is not OK and can result in a marketplace ban but selling a few months later for market value (if it has increased) is OK.*

This is the message I received from Bitemarks.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Common sense response.

Bookmarked should the need ever arise.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Do they still manufacture these?

I bought a kit ages ago for $40, still unopened and waiting for a future upgrade lol. One of the very rare electronics/parts that actually increased in value with age....


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Do they still manufacture these?
> 
> I bought a kit ages ago for $40, still unopened and waiting for a future upgrade lol. One of the very rare electronics/parts that actually increased in value with age....


The answer to your question lies in what production week those kits that are being sold overseas have. The last week that I saw here in the States was 1230 and some of the GSkill 2400 C9 and 2666 C10 kits that hit the market around the end of last year / beg of this year had chips on them with week 1237. If anyone has Sammies low voltage with production weeks newer than those then you will know that they are still being produced, just not released in the States, otherwise it would appear that they are no longer produced.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Do they still manufacture these?
> 
> I bought a kit ages ago for $40, still unopened and waiting for a future upgrade lol. One of the very rare electronics/parts that actually increased in value with age....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to your question lies in what production week those kits that are being sold overseas have. The last week that I saw here in the States was 1230 and some of the GSkill 2400 C9 and 2666 C10 kits that hit the market around the end of last year / beg of this year had chips on them with week 1237. If anyone has Sammies low voltage with production weeks newer than those then you will know that they are still being produced, just not released in the States, otherwise it would appear that they are no longer produced.
Click to expand...

Hmm that was a fairly short run, were they to costly to make or why did they stop selling them (within the states)? I know the memory market is super saturated, so potentially Samsung just didn't feel like competing in it with such low returns.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

There is a widely held belief that Samsung and some of the other big players decided to reduce production because the price of the ICs was so low and they could make more money by shifting production to other products, including ram for the server market.

You can google this topic and find all sort of articles and discussion on it. There have been threads started here on OCN, as well, plus I think that in this thread this has been already discussed.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> OCN rules refers more to resellers, ie people going to microcenter and buying an ivy every single day. Hence why the rules bundled with that line are about listings and such.
> 
> There's also no real way to enforce that exactly... Now I'm not saying the rules bend or anything here, but the true cost of an item is market cost. No one is going to expect to sell sammies for the $40 they sold for originally.
> 
> I dont know why people buy sammies though, just get the true budget budget overclocker dream RAM, PSC, or even BBSE. 4 sticks of PSC or even BBSE will crap all over sammy's anyday.
> 
> pfft. bench 2500 CL 11? I'm 24/7 running 2600 CL9 or 2400 CL8s.


yea... well mine is on a 8350 i can boot @~2600 working on that... cant wait to bench. also i may be buying some 2666 to test to see if i can stable them for 24/7


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> I dont know why people buy sammies though, just get the true budget budget overclocker dream RAM, PSC, or even BBSE. 4 sticks of PSC or even BBSE will crap all over sammy's anyday.
> 
> 
> 
> Simple...
> 
> (1) Because some people want more capacity than a 2x2GB kit, or 2x 2x2GB. Try populating your Sandy or Ivy Bridge rig with 16 or 32GB of PSC based ram...simply isn't going to happen, you are limited to 8GB.
> 
> (2) Because some people don't want to sit around waiting for a kit or two of PSC to come available on OCN, or some people don't like dealing with an unknown individual on eBay (BTW, how's your WTB thread doing for you?).
> 
> (3) Because some people prefer to buy a new product and not worry about those "bencher" modules having been subjected to sub-ambient temps at 1.9v+ prior to being sold on eBay
> 
> (4) Because some people don't want to have to go to the trouble of trying to tweak every last drop out of a pair of unmatched kits in order to be able to run them together at 2400+ for peformance that isn't noticeable unless benching or a few select applications...they would rather just buy a 2x4 kit of Sammies (or something else) and set them to 2133 CL9 at 1.65v and leave it at that.
> 
> From my perspective, PSC makes for GREAT benching ram, but for most people there are better alternatives for day-to-day use. And just for the record, I easily have 25 or more kits of PSC based ram, plus an equal amount of BBSE, so it isn't that I'm not a fan of the stuff, but really, for day-to-day I would go with the Sammies because of the additonal capacity, lower power requirements and plenty of OC headroom for most users.
Click to expand...

1. yea sure but i think most of us only go with 4 or 8gb of ram. for sure if someone needs high capacity psc isn't an option.

2. okay, sure, it's hard work. i'm not sure which wtb thread you are referring to, the one i posted a few months ago, i got responses and got my psc in a few days. the one i just posted, i got 1 message and he wants 75 for 4x2 adata that's low binned. im trying to see if prices jacked up in the last 2 months or if he's just a jerk.

3. but nowadays samsungs arent produced either

4. that doesnt make much sense, id think anyone who bothers to get sammies would bother to get psc. its not likes its easier to tune a lower overclock, it takes just as much work... thats like saying ivy bridge is 5 times harder to overclock than some pentium or thunderbird(bolt? whatever) cpu from 10 years ago.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> 1. yea sure but i think most of us only go with 4 or 8gb of ram. for sure if someone needs high capacity psc isn't an option.


I really don't agree with this, as I believe that most people these days look to start off with 8GB or more and want the OPTION of getting another 8, or 16GB, if their needs change. Also, the use of RAM disks is becoming a tad more common and I suspect will increase in popularity as it becomes easier to implement via available software. Heck, AMD will even give you their S/W when you buy the larger kits of their branded ram. Running 2x2GB of ram, or even 4x2GB is the modern day equivalent of running 256MB modules after 1and 2GB sticks became readily available.
Quote:


> 3. but nowadays samsungs arent produced either


Yes, while Samsung "green" isn't currently available in the States, we don't know that it won't return. So while the specific Samsung generic isn't available in the States, it is available overseas and may return to this market, but more to the point, the ICs are not EOL. Today, for the same $100 that has been posted as the going rate for a used kit of the greens you can get a new kit of binned GSkill 2400 CL9 sporting the same ICs. The ICs are not EOL, while PSC ICs are. That is a big difference.
Quote:


> 4. that doesnt make much sense, id think anyone who bothers to get sammies would bother to get psc. its not likes its easier to tune a lower overclock, it takes just as much work... thats like saying ivy bridge is 5 times harder to overclock than some pentium or thunderbird(bolt? whatever) cpu from 10 years ago.


See comment above...buy a kit of GSkill 2400 CL 9 with HYK0 ICs, drop them in, set BIOS to use XMP and let it rip. *The RAM Addict's Club thread is littered with your posts about all the troubles you were having trying to get two mismatched kits to work together.* Seriously, I understand that you like PSC and so do I, but you're not going to convince many people that it is the IC of choice, in today's computing environment, for 24/7 use. And don't overlook that I included an "or something else" in my original response. My point being that there are several alternatives to the Samsung that would be better choices, today, than PSC, for day-to-day use.

As far as you being able to get good 2x2GB PSC kits for $20...I just don't think that is truly a realistic option these days. You might have been able to get them at that price when everyone else could get a 2x4GB kit for $30, but today's ram market has changed and those kits are more likely than not going to cost you twice that, if not more...especially if you are looking for high-binned parts. Your own post confirms that you haven't been able to find them at that price.

You wanted to know why people would even consider buying the Sammies over the PSC based modules and I've given you several reasons. They weren't intended to try and convince you to do otherwise, as you're firm in your belief that PSC is the way to go. It is just an opinion that isn't shared by many, given the available alternatives.

While the Samsung low profile/low voltage stuff was a great choice when they were priced at $40, or lower, for a 2x4GB kit, I personally would not pay $100 for a used (or even BNIB) kit of the Samsung green because, as I've pointed out (and others have too), there are plenty of available alternatives from Team and GSkill, as well as Crucial for equal or less money.

Alternatives do exist to the Samsung, but for a large group of users,a 2x2GB kits of PSC based stuff isn't near the top of the list of alternatives...or even on the list for that matter.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> I really don't agree with this, as I believe that most people these days look to start off with 8GB or more and want the OPTION of getting another 8, or 16GB, if their needs change. Also, the use of RAM disks is becoming a tad more common and I suspect will increase in popularity as it becomes easier to implement via available software. Heck, AMD will even give you their S/W when you buy the larger kits of their branded ram. Running 2x2GB of ram, or even 4x2GB is the modern day equivalent of running 256MB modules after 1and 2GB sticks became readily available.


well i think that's dumb. you can always sell the ram and buy new ram. seriously, nothing is easier than swapping out ram. and the vast majority are just gamers, and most wont need more than 4gb even. i know some do, i do, but it's not common. Doesn't matter if 2gb is a low capacity, nowadays you only need 4 or 8gb of ram, no need for anything higher for vast majority of users. If you need more, you can always upgrade in the future, it's not hard to swap out ram. Having more ram doesnt help at all.
Quote:


> Yes, while Samsung "green" isn't currently available in the States, we don't know that it won't return. So while the specific Samsung generic isn't available in the States, it is available overseas and may return to this market, but more to the point, the ICs are not EOL. Today, for the same $100 that has been posted as the going rate for a used kit of the greens you can get a new kit of binned GSkill 2400 CL9 sporting the same ICs. The ICs are not EOL, while PSC ICs are. That is a big difference.


oh really its available in europe? thats interesting, i didnt know that. PSC is difficult to find, sure, i just think if you are smart enough to go for sammies and want that, why not go for some PSC.
Quote:


> See comment above...buy a kit of GSkill 2400 CL 9 with HYK0 ICs, drop them in, set BIOS to use XMP and let it rip. The RAM Addict's Club thread is littered with your posts about all the troubles you were having trying to get two mismatched kits to work together. Seriously, I understand that you like PSC and so do I, but you're not going to convince many people that it is the IC of choice, in today's computing environment, for 24/7 use. And don't overlook that I included an "or something else" in my original response. My point being that there are several alternatives to the Samsung that would be better choices, today, than PSC, for day-to-day use.


actually the trouble wasn't the mismatched RAM at all, and the ram wasn't mismatched at all, they were the exact same ICs. The trouble ended up being the IMC. I just didn't think that for a long time because VTT/IMC voltage had zero impact on stability, ie .9v IMC was just as unstable as 1.2v (and randomly more stable as much as less stable). I thought maybe it was mismatched ram, but turned out it wasn't at all.

I get why psc isn't #1 though:
- cant use more than 8gb (many ram addicts use lots of ram i guess or something, i dont know)
- hard to find (i dont know why this would be a con, samsungs aren't exactly easy either)

What would be a better alternative for someone who needs 8GB of RAM, benefits highly from ram overclocks, and has the time to look for novelty RAM?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Just because PSC fits your needs, doesn't make it ideal for everyone else.

Imagine three vehicles, Porsche, a pickup truck and a minivan. They are intended for different types of drivers with different driving needs.

The Porsche is going to run circles around either of the other two, both in quickness (latency), or in top speed (Mhz)...therefore it must be the best option, right? How can anything be better, if the Porsche is quicker and faster???

But wait, what if I'm a landscaper and I need to go to Home Depot and pick up some bags of potting soil and some mulch, along with some PVC pipes? Well, heck, since the Porsche is quicker than anything else I'll figure out a way to make do... I'll just stuff those bags on dirt in the passenger's seat, the PVC pipes can stick out the window and I'll throw a blanket on top of the car and strap the rest of the bags of mulch on top, because, after all, the Porsche is quicker and faster so it must be better for _*everything*_ that I do. I could have gotten a pickup truck, since I'm a landscaper, but this fella that I know told me that there was nothing quicker or faster than a Porsche therefore it was the only way to go. I made it work, so all is good.

Hey, I'm a family guy, with a wife and two kids and I drive a Porsche...because it is quicker and faster than my other options, and because it was a previously-owned vehicle, I got it for a little less than what a brand new, un-trashed minivan would have cost. Granted, it is a tight squeeze when we all travel together, but I just stuff the kids behind the seats and they make do...plus the heat from the engine keeps them warm year-round. A minivan would have given us more room, not only now, but also if the family grew some more, but it wouldn't have been as quick, or as fast, so therefore I got the Porsche...because being the quickest and the fastest makes it the best for everything...a friend told me so.

Everyone needs to drive a used Porsche since it is the best option for everything and everyone. This fella that I know told me so, plus he said it was dumb to get anything other than the Porsche.

End of story.

Know what's really dumb...not being able to see and appreciate that not everyone has the same computing needs, or requirements or preferences as yourself...and then calling them, or their opinions dumb because they aren't the same as yours. There is no such thing as once size fits all when it comes to any PC component...and it is really dumb to think otherwise.


----------



## lagittaja

My kit doesn't seem to oc that well and these are kinda unobtainium here now. Been doing 2000 10-10-10-28-1T @1.35v as 24/7. 2200 with CL11 does boot but requires 1.65v, 2400 doesn't even post.
And they're pricey as well (list price 90€) so might as well sell these (perhaps I could get 70-80ish out of these) and grab some 2x4 2400 CL10 kit (70-80ish







). 2600/2666 and such are bit pricey still.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> My kit doesn't seem to oc that well and these are kinda unobtainium here now. Been doing 2000 10-10-10-28-1T @1.35v as 24/7. 2200 with CL11 does boot but requires 1.65v, 2400 doesn't even post.
> And they're pricey as well (list price 90€) so might as well sell these (perhaps I could get 70-80ish out of these) and grab some 2x4 2400 CL10 kit (70-80ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). 2600/2666 and such are bit pricey still.


imo in the us they are not that much anymore.... maybe it has something to do with the ddr3 3000 that just came out ?


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Just because PSC fits your needs, doesn't make it ideal for everyone else.
> 
> Imagine three vehicles, Porsche, a pickup truck and a minivan. They are intended for different types of drivers with different driving needs.
> 
> The Porsche is going to run circles around either of the other two, both in quickness (latency), or in top speed (Mhz)...therefore it must be the best option, right? How can anything be better, if the Porsche is quicker and faster???
> 
> But wait, what if I'm a landscaper and I need to go to Home Depot and pick up some bags of potting soil and some mulch, along with some PVC pipes? Well, heck, since the Porsche is quicker than anything else I'll figure out a way to make do... I'll just stuff those bags on dirt in the passenger's seat, the PVC pipes can stick out the window and I'll throw a blanket on top of the car and strap the rest of the bags of mulch on top, because, after all, the Porsche is quicker and faster so it must be better for _*everything*_ that I do. I could have gotten a pickup truck, since I'm a landscaper, but this fella that I know told me that there was nothing quicker or faster than a Porsche therefore it was the only way to go. I made it work, so all is good.
> 
> Hey, I'm a family guy, with a wife and two kids and I drive a Porsche...because it is quicker and faster than my other options, and because it was a previously-owned vehicle, I got it for a little less than what a brand new, un-trashed minivan would have cost. Granted, it is a tight squeeze when we all travel together, but I just stuff the kids behind the seats and they make do...plus the heat from the engine keeps them warm year-round. A minivan would have given us more room, not only now, but also if the family grew some more, but it wouldn't have been as quick, or as fast, so therefore I got the Porsche...because being the quickest and the fastest makes it the best for everything...a friend told me so.
> 
> Everyone needs to drive a used Porsche since it is the best option for everything and everyone. This fella that I know told me so, plus he said it was dumb to get anything other than the Porsche.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Know what's really dumb...not being able to see and appreciate that not everyone has the same computing needs, or requirements or preferences as yourself...and then calling them, or their opinions dumb because they aren't the same as yours. There is no such thing as once size fits all when it comes to any PC component...and it is really dumb to think otherwise.
> 
> Done with Dumb and Dumber.


I don't really get your analogy. I conceded that if you need more than 8GB of RAM that PSC/BBSE is not the choice. But I still don't see why, if you are willing to take the time to pick good computer components and hunt a bit, you should buy samsungs over PSC. RAM is RAM, they all do the same tasks. I mean maybe you can say something like porsche = copy, van = read, etc, but ram isn't really like that...

No need to use ad hominems. I've been perfectly civil here. Sorry if I have a hard time understanding why people who have the time, who dont need more than 4-8gb of RAM, would rather choose 2133 CL11 over 2400 CL8.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> imo in the us they are not that much anymore.... maybe it has something to do with the ddr3 3000 that just came out ?


This is Europe, everything is expensive here. Especially here in Finland where I live. But I order stuff from Germany anyway whenever I can.
In Germany 2400C10 2x4's are about 70-80€ like I said. 2666 2x4 kits range between 120-150€, 2800 2x4 190+..
So the sweet spot are those 2400's definitely.


----------



## ripsaw

here's a question. Can i run another kit ( corsair vengeance 2x4gb 1600 cl9) alongside the sammies, if i just set them to the corsair's specs? including 1.5v? Just wanna know if i'm *likely* to degrade them (samsung). The purpose is to make a ramdisk with the corsairs. Thankyou


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> here's a question. Can i run another kit ( corsair vengeance 2x4gb 1600 cl9) alongside the sammies, if i just set them to the corsair's specs? including 1.5v? Just wanna know if i'm *likely* to degrade them (samsung). The purpose is to make a ramdisk with the corsairs. Thankyou


Most likely you could. My sammies can easily do 1600 MHz 8-8-8-22 1T @ 1.5v, but YMMV. I would test first if your RAM can be OC'd to those timings, but 1600 MHz CAS 9 @ 1.5v seems doable.


----------



## lagittaja

Huh, 1600 CL11 @1.35V, I'm 99% sure they can do 1600 CL9 with 1.5V
Heck, mine are running 2000 10-10-10-28-1T with 1.35v..
Worst case scenario, you'll have to up the voltage a lil bit.

Of course YMMV but


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Yeah, I don't see any problem running the Sammies with the Corsair from the standpoint of the 1.5v voltage hurting the Sammies, the only question that I would have is whether they would play well together and that is dependent on the ICs that the Corsairs are sporting and if compatible to the Samsung HYK0 chips.

If you already have the Corsair kit on hand, what is the version number showing on the label of one of the modules? It will look something like "ver3.24" or similar numbers.


----------



## ripsaw

The samsungs have been run like this from day 1 @ 1.35v. Never tested any further....

Corsair says ver2.12....


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Those are pretty good clocks / timings for only 1.35v. You aren't going to hurt them at all by running 1.5v

BTW, those Corsair ver2.12 are Elpida based. Really don't think that you'll have a problem running all four modules at 1600.

http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68811


----------



## Koehler

Which brands of RAM use the Samsung Miracle RAM?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Which brands of RAM use the Samsung Miracle RAM?


The actual memory chips are identified as HYK0 (the last being a zero, not the letter "O") and the only other use that I've seen has been on some GSkill Trident X 2400 C9 / 2600 C10 / 2666 C10 kits.


----------



## $ilent

9-10-10-28 at 2133mhz...thats what am talkin bout.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> The actual memory chips are identified as HYK0 (the last being a zero, not the letter "O") and the only other use that I've seen has been on some GSkill Trident X 2400 C9 / 2600 C10 / 2666 C10 kits.


Thank you.









Where do people buy the HYK0 RAM from? Ebay seems to have no results.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do people buy the HYK0 RAM from? Ebay seems to have no results.


Here's a few I believe.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-8gb-2x4gb-RAM-MV-3V4G3D-US-KIT-Exc-shape-hard-to-find-wonder-Ram/230997079297?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D261%26meid%3D8408177017902120393%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1088%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D290930908204%26

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-DDR3-1600-8gb-2x4gb-RAM-MV-3V4G3D-US/230998875992?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D261%26meid%3D8408178490301989413%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1088%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D230997079297%26

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-30nm-Desktop-Memory-2x4GB-240-pin-DDR3-1600Mbps-MV-3V4G3D-US/290930908204?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D261%26meid%3D8420536001809982378%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1088%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D230998875992%26


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do people buy the HYK0 RAM from? Ebay seems to have no results.


All of those links posted in the prior post are to the corrrect product.

The chips used by Samsung for this particular product are "HYK0" which designates the binning / revision of that particular memory IC product. These are spec'ed as DDR3-1600 CL11. Another popular and very good overclocking IC is "HCH9", which happens to be a DDR3 CL9 part. As you can see, the specs for these particular ICs is pretty run-of-the-mill, but many of them are capable of much better performance so thru binning of the ICs, a company like GSkill can identify enough chips to produce DDR3-2400 C9 and DDR3-2666 C10 modules. By buying the "generic" Samsung (unbinned) you are basically hoping to find your own diamonds in the rough. They will just about all perform better than the Samsung specs, but you have to be extremely lucky to find a set that will do the DDR3-2666 CL 10 at 1.65v like GSkill sells. They go thru a bunch of chips before they find enough to make it worth creating those high-end modules.

To find the "Wonder Ram" this is what you have to search for:
Quote:


> Samsung 30nm Desktop Memory 2x4GB 240 pin DDR3 1600Mbps (MV-3V4G3D/US)


*Perhaps the following fall under the category of TMI, but here goes...*

Here are two pics, the first one is a close up of the label from one of these modules...note the "1147" to the right of the "YK0". This is the module's manufacturing week and sometimes referred to as the batch or week number. First two digits are the year and second two are the week, so this one was manufactured during week 47 of 2011. While not 100% accurate, some weeks do appear to OC better than others. The second pic is of an actual IC from this module. Note the "146" just to the left of the "HYK0" on the top row. The actual IC was manufactured during week 46 of year 2011. For what its worth, all of the GSkill DDR3-2400 and 2666 kits that I've seen naked had week 1237 chips. I've also seen some good results posted for week 1230...perhaps this is indicative of the refinement of the manufacturing process and the later dates might have more potential.

Below the pics are links to de-code tables for the Model number and for the actual ICs themselves.





Module label coding:

http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/support/label-code-info/marking-info/memory-modules/ddr3-dimm

Samsung's IC coding (note that only #s 1 thru 15 are used, don't know why the extra show in the diagram...perhaps for future use?)

http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/html/common/file/support/part_number_decoder/DDR3_code.pdf


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> All of those links posted in the prior post are to the corrrect product.
> 
> The chips used by Samsung for this particular product are "HYK0" which designates the binning / revision of that particular memory IC product. These are spec'ed as DDR3-1600 CL11. Another popular and very good overclocking IC is "HCH9", which happens to be a DDR3 CL9 part. As you can see, the specs for these particular ICs is pretty run-of-the-mill, but many of them are capable of much better performance so thru binning of the ICs, a company like GSkill can identify enough chips to produce DDR3-2400 C9 and DDR3-2666 C10 modules. By buying the "generic" Samsung (unbinned) you are basically hoping to find your own diamonds in the rough. They will just about all perform better than the Samsung specs, but you have to be extremely lucky to find a set that will do the DDR3-2666 CL 10 at 1.65v like GSkill sells. They go thru a bunch of chips before they find enough to make it worth creating those high-end modules.
> 
> To find the "Wonder Ram" this is what you have to search for:
> *Perhaps the following fall under the category of TMI, but here goes...*
> 
> Here are two pics, the first one is a close up of the label from one of these modules...note the "1147" to the right of the "YK0". This is the module's manufacturing week and sometimes referred to as the batch or week number. First two digits are the year and second two are the week, so this one was manufactured during week 47 of 2011. While not 100% accurate, some weeks do appear to OC better than others. The second pic is of an actual IC from this module. Note the "146" just to the left of the "HYK0" on the top row. The actual IC was manufactured during week 46 of year 2011. For what its worth, all of the GSkill DDR3-2400 and 2666 kits that I've seen naked had week 1237 chips. I've also seen some good results posted for week 1230...perhaps this is indicative of the refinement of the manufacturing process and the later dates might have more potential.
> 
> Below the pics are links to de-code tables for the Model number and for the actual ICs themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Module label coding:
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/support/label-code-info/marking-info/memory-modules/ddr3-dimm
> 
> Samsung's IC coding (note that only #s 1 thru 15 are used, don't know why the extra show in the diagram...perhaps for future use?)
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/html/common/file/support/part_number_decoder/DDR3_code.pdf


Thanks for the detailed explanation.

So do all G.Skill branded RAM use this type of Samsung RAM? What about Corsair?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Which brands of RAM use the Samsung Miracle RAM?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> The actual memory chips are identified as HYK0 (the last being a zero, not the letter "O") and the only other use that I've seen has been on some GSkill Trident X 2400 C9 / 2600 C10 / 2666 C10 kits.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed explanation.
> 
> So do all G.Skill branded RAM use this type of Samsung RAM? What about Corsair?


no gskill uses mixed ics you can tell by the mm/sn on the units, there are several guides that can show you how to check for yours.

dont have time before work to post them sorry


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> here's a question. Can i run another kit ( corsair vengeance 2x4gb 1600 cl9) alongside the sammies, if i just set them to the corsair's specs? including 1.5v? Just wanna know if i'm *likely* to degrade them (samsung). The purpose is to make a ramdisk with the corsairs. Thankyou


I'm pretty sure these kits are meant to work at 1.35v and 1.5V. It says 1.5V on the package they come in. I'll get a pic of the back of the box when I get home.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed explanation.
> 
> So do all G.Skill branded RAM use this type of Samsung RAM? What about Corsair?


As already pointed out, no, not all GSkills use these chips. So far I've only seen them used in those two particular kits that I've mentioned. Some of the Trident X 2400 C9 and 2666 C10 kits, as well as the newer 2600 C10 have used the HYK0, but some were made using Samsung HCH9 . I believe that there were also some Ripjaws 2133 made with HYK0, but I would have to go hunt that down in order to verify it.

And I haven't seen any of them on Corsair branded stuff, either. Corsair and GSkill (and Kingston) use different methods for identifying the manufacturer (not the specific IC), so you have to use a combination of sources in order to make a reasonable guess as to what is under the hood for any particular module. The brand of IC is only the starting point. You also need to know a little bit of history about what memory chips were being used at a certain point in time and when they were EOL, then you can narrow it down to the most likely chip revision. If you're lucky, someone has pulled the spreader and reported what was under the hood for the kit that you are interested in, but again, since some companies, such as Kingston and to a certain extent, GSkill will use different ICs within the same model, even a submission, if not from a current purchase, could be using something different.

For Corsair, start off here:

http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68811

For GSkill, start off here:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283666-Figuring-out-G.Skill-s-SNs

For Kingston, start off here:



IC submission thread over at i4memory:

http://i4memory.com/f94/ddr3-ic-list-submissions-8426/

Database of submissions:

http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr3/

This is not a science and just takes time to read the various sources, learn the attributes of the various ICs being used at any given point in time, such as timings and voltage at various clock speeds and then you begin to get a feel for what the likely candidate is under the hood.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Those are pretty good clocks / timings for only 1.35v. You aren't going to hurt them at all by running 1.5v
> 
> BTW, those Corsair ver2.12 are Elpida based. Really don't think that you'll have a problem running all four modules at 1600.
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68811


Thankyou! +rep


----------



## djriful

Did the price gone up? I can't find these ram anymore on the market. I bought 16GB (2 kits) for $95 CAD back in the day.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Did the price gone up? I can't find these ram anymore on the market. I bought 16GB (2 kits) for $95 CAD back in the day.


Where you been?

tappin from the N e x u s 4


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Where you been?
> 
> tappin from the N e x u s 4


Been away for too long from this thread....


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Where you been?
> 
> tappin from the N e x u s 4
> 
> 
> 
> Been away for too long from this thread....
Click to expand...

Unfortunately this ram got to ridiculous and that's if you can find it, I'd like more but waited to long.

tappin from the N e x u s 4


----------



## Koehler

Just found this awesome site:

http://www.flexxmemory.co.uk/desktop-memory/samsung-original-8gb-kit-2-x-4gb-240-pin-dimm-ddr3-pc3-12800-desktop-memory-module/

Is this a good place to buy Samsung memory?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Just found this awesome site:
> http://www.flexxmemory.co.uk/desktop-memory/samsung-original-8gb-kit-2-x-4gb-240-pin-dimm-ddr3-pc3-12800-desktop-memory-module/
> Is this a good place to buy Samsung memory?


At that price I would just buy ram that is rated at 2400+.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Just found this awesome site:
> http://www.flexxmemory.co.uk/desktop-memory/samsung-original-8gb-kit-2-x-4gb-240-pin-dimm-ddr3-pc3-12800-desktop-memory-module/
> Is this a good place to buy Samsung memory?
> 
> 
> 
> At that price I would just buy ram that is rated at 2400+.
Click to expand...

That's not the low voltage Samsung memory.

tappin from the N e x u s 4


----------



## sabishiihito

I don't know what kind of magic this Gigabyte board is working, but it seems to love running Samsung "D" rev at DDR3-2600 C10 with 1.65v.


----------



## ehpexs

I'm trying to work out this ram, I left it stock for a while because I couldn't overclock it. While it turns out, it can't really overclock at 133mhz base clock, but it can at 100 mhz. I tried 2000, but with my luck at even 1.5 volts. So I'm running 1800mhz at 11-11-11-30-1T @ 1.4 volts.

Maybe I just got low binned ones.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs*
> 
> I'm trying to work out this ram, I left it stock for a while because I couldn't overclock it. While it turns out, it can't really overclock at 133mhz base clock, but it can at 100 mhz. I tried 2000, but with my luck at even 1.5 volts. So I'm running 1800mhz at 11-11-11-30-1T @ 1.4 volts.
> 
> Maybe I just got low binned ones.


If you're on Z77 you're stuck with 100MHz base clock.


----------



## syncopied

have you tried tightening the timings at least if you can't go any higher? it's hard to imagine that you can't do better with a 3770k and z77 board

i haven't really tried pushing my 4x4gb to the extreme, but it's comfortably running at 9-9-9-24-1t 1866mhz @ 1.35v with a 4670k and z87 board. i'm sure that i could hit 2000 if i loosened the timings and bumped voltage


----------



## mistax

woah so this was totally worth buying with those micro center coupons last year. i have 6 x 4gb of this stuff xD. guess i'll be using some of it when i upgrade.


----------



## Belial

so what is max voltage for samsung miracles? 1.75v+ like all the rest of ram out there, right?


----------



## syncopied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> so what is max voltage for samsung miracles? 1.75v+ like all the rest of ram out there, right?


for day to day usage? i'd think that's a bit high, but I might be wrong


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syncopied*
> 
> have you tried tightening the timings at least if you can't go any higher? it's hard to imagine that you can't do better with a 3770k and z77 board
> 
> i haven't really tried pushing my 4x4gb to the extreme, but it's comfortably running at 9-9-9-24-1t 1866mhz @ 1.35v with a 4670k and z87 board. i'm sure that i could hit 2000 if i loosened the timings and bumped voltage


I'm not sure why, but even though I set my dimms to 1.4 volts they go to 1.5 volts almost every time. They can't do low timings or higher clocks at stock voltage at all. Even at 1.4 volts I was only managing 1800 mhz @ 9-9-9-27 and it wasn't entirely stable. So it may just be I got bad dimms bin wise.


----------



## TormenteD

Such a shame these are over 100€ per kit where I live. Why must hardware be so cheap in the US. :/


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> Such a shame these are over 100€ per kit where I live. Why must hardware be so cheap in the US. :/


Um these aren't cheap here either, that's even if you can find them. I bought my 8gb kit for 40$, now they're 100+ on eBay, sold out in stores.

tappin from the NeXus 4


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> Such a shame these are over 100€ per kit where I live. Why must hardware be so cheap in the US. :/


Actually they stopped making these a while ago. Whenever these do come up they cost about the same amount in the US. Frankly I haven't seen any show up on ebay or amazon in a long time.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Bought mine in Portugal for 60€, and now they vanished cant find them anymore. This mem is a real gem its normal for it to be around 100€ in ebay and those kind of places.


----------



## TormenteD

But weren't these considered to be so amazing because of their ridiculously low cost? There are 8GB G.Skill kits @ 2400 for like 75€ so it would kinda defeat the purpose of getting the Samsungs, would it not?


----------



## Avonosac

Pretty much.


----------



## tin0

Is this any good? Running @ 1.8v for bench testing.

These are the modules:

Same samsung chips as TridentX 2600C10 and Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666C10.


----------



## Sam OCX

Are you sure those are Samsung and not Hynix? Samsung would normally not need tRCD 12 for 1200MHz.
Also, it's known that s2011 clocks memory worse than 115x but 1.8V is quite a lot for 1200MHz CL9.


----------



## tin0

Samsung K4B2G0846D HCH9 chips which can be read once the heatspreader is removed. Aka same chips as the 2600c10 tridentx and 2666c10 corsair dominator platinum, probably lesser binned though.
The screenshot above was a quick test, currently performing at stock volts 1.65v 2400mhz 10-12-11-31 1T memtest and linx stable on my 3960x build.
Will find out what these babies are capable of but I must admit that memory OC'ing isn't my favourite hobby


----------



## ehpexs

Looks like i have a bad bin of ram chips, to do 2000 mhz at 11 11 11 30 2T takes 1.62 volts (not worth going that high)


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> I have 16gb of this ram I am looking to sell, (4x4gb sticks) how much should I ask for the lot?


Do they oc well?

tappin from the NeXus 4


----------



## Jabra

Is there anymore any place where I can buy new kit 2x4GB like less than 120 dollars?


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabra*
> 
> Is there anymore any place where I can buy new kit 2x4GB like less than 120 dollars?


I'll sell you mine for way less than that. Unless of course it *has* to be new.


----------



## Snuckie7

How much are new kits going for on the market? I have a Fry's nearby that still stocks this RAM.


----------



## Jabra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> How much are new kits going for on the market? I have a Fry's nearby that still stocks this RAM.


There Finland this kit it not anymore available, so what is your price if you send new one kit to me here Finland?


----------



## syncopied

those aren't really in store. i've checked all of the frys and they don't have stock but are unable to change their inventory count


----------



## Avidean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabra*
> 
> Is there anymore any place where I can buy new kit 2x4GB like less than 120 dollars?


For that price get these instead:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638


----------



## Avidean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> For that price get these instead:
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638


I sold mine on eBay for $56 plus shipping a week or so ago. Brand new never opened
Anyway move on its over unless you already have a set.


----------



## mr1hm

hello

i was just wondering if these numbers are on par with someone that has a similar setup (i7 3770k w/ 2x4GB samsung wonder ram)

if there's any other info you need, let me know


----------



## iatacs19

I've been messing with my RAM a bit more and got up to 2200MHz 9-10-10-30-1T. I am limited by my CPU's IMC at the moment. I tested it with MEMTEST86 and it passed without errors.


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> I've been messing with my RAM a bit more and got up to 2200MHz 9-10-10-30-1T. I am limited by my CPU's IMC at the moment. I tested it with MEMTEST86 and it passed without errors.


is that the tight samsung preset from the mobo?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs*
> 
> Looks like i have a bad bin of ram chips, to do 2000 mhz at 11 11 11 30 2T takes 1.62 volts (not worth going that high)


MMmmmm

Try playing around with 1.5v or less. My ram does not like anything in the 1.6+ range even at 1333mhz, but it can run 2133mhz at 1.45v.


----------



## [CyGnus]

These stick are ok for 1.7v 24/7 use they barely get warm i use mine at [email protected]/11/11/28 1T 1.63v


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> is that the tight samsung preset from the mobo?


It's just the Maximus Tweak Mode 2. I was using auto before and it was actually slower and less stable.

Mode 2 has more aggressive timings but some some reason it helps with stability, before I could only get to 2133MHz.


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> It's just the Maximus Tweak Mode 2. I was using auto before and it was actually slower and less stable.
> 
> Mode 2 has more aggressive timings but some some reason it helps with stability, before I could only get to 2133MHz.


ooo i see, i gotta give it a try cause for some reason the 2x4GB samsung medium preset (CL10-12-12-25) feels slightly unstable at times @ 2400.

i was leaning towards thinking that the CPU's IMC might have hit a wall cause of the 4.6 overclock but, it's one more thing to try







.

thanks


----------



## [CyGnus]

mr1hm raise that tras to 28 or 30


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> mr1hm raise that tras to 28 or 30


This. The tras timing should be very close to the sum of the first three timings. For example, 7-7-7-20 or 7-7-7-22.


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> mr1hm raise that tras to 28 or 30


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> This. The tras timing should be very close to the sum of the first three timings. For example, 7-7-7-20 or 7-7-7-22.


gotcha, will try this and report back


----------



## mr1hm

seems like my PC is unable to boot with CL9 and any other timings or 9-10-10-30 @ 2400MHz but, 2200MHz worked very nicely.



2400MHz did work with timings @ 10-12-12-33. the slightly unstable feeling i got with tRAS @ 25 is gone for now but, i did end up raising the voltage to about 1.645v



would tightening the next 2 timings after CL10 show any noticeable gains?


----------



## [CyGnus]

mr1hm 2400MHz and cas 9 with these sammys should be in the 1.7v + range.
*Try cas 10-11-11-30 1T with 1.65v* and call it a day


----------



## d6bmg

Almost forgot to post:

This is one year old picture.
I'm using that ram now at 9-10-9-28-1T 2133MHz ~1.46V on my SB platform (2600K)


----------



## By-Tor

I picked up a pair off of my local CL for $20 a few weeks back. I tried them in my wifes FM2 build and was able to OC them to 2224mhz (with some jacked timings), but have yet to drop them in my rig. Would like to find another pair one day...

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/IMG_2258_zpseacb1105.jpg.html

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/IMG_2258-2_zpsf98bb4cf.jpg.html

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/Ram2_zps0ac87aa7.jpg.html


----------



## [CyGnus]

Those timings are pretty bad these kits hit easily 10-11-11-28 1T 2400MHz with 1.62-1.7v or 9-10-10-28 1T @ 2133MHz 1.6-1.65v


----------



## By-Tor

This is a little better

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/samsung2449mhz_zps1a2ecd84.jpg.html


----------



## [CyGnus]

A lot better


----------



## Cyro999

Heya, been playing with my RAM a bit. Sorry to ask but not the best at finding information - are there any pointers for which secondary/tertiary timings to adjust and what to do with them?

With 1.55v set, my kit seems to work with 2400mhz 10-11-13 and i set the fourth timing to the first two +2 (10+11+2 for 10-11-13-23) which also works; but not sure what's optimal. Maxxmem has some variance between tests, so it's hard to see small changes in timings, what should i be doing with it?

I set tRFC down to 96 after some poking which massively improved performance (it was at like 160 or something auto) and will be poking at that now, but what else should i be changing and how?

Thanks









Edit: Also, what voltage is good for use 24/7?


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> mr1hm 2400MHz and cas 9 with these sammys should be in the 1.7v + range.
> *Try cas 10-11-11-30 1T with 1.65v* and call it a day


sounds good, ill try it and post back.

thanks.

would you reckon that a 4.7GHz overclock on the i7 3770k can hold the RAM or IMC back in overclocking to 2400MHz @ those timings?


----------



## iatacs19

I upgraded to 4770k and ASUS VI Hero.

Now I am able to reach 2666MHz @ 12-12-12-33-2T with 1.66v


----------



## mr1hm

damn nice, the IMCs on the 4770k's should be better than the 3770k's no?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> I upgraded to 4770k and ASUS VI Hero.
> 
> Now I am able to reach 2666MHz @ 12-12-12-33-2T with 1.66v


Maxxmem?

I've got 2400 10-11-13-26 1t with 96tRFC at 1.525v (never saw any indication of any instability at 1.55v through many hours of linpack, bit of prime, a dozen 8 thread wprime 1024m's and days of use) and that seems a lot tighter than yours. 2x4gb, no voltage adjustments for sa, aio, dio, i'm at 4.6 on the core and had uncore @4ghz for the past little while to narrow down volts on it


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Maxxmem?
> 
> I've got 2400 10-11-13-26 1t with 96tRFC at 1.525v (never saw any indication of any instability at 1.55v through many hours of linpack, bit of prime, a dozen 8 thread wprime 1024m's and days of use) and that seems a lot tighter than yours. 2x4gb, no voltage adjustments for sa, aio, dio, i'm at 4.6 on the core and had uncore @4ghz for the past little while to narrow down volts on it


Maxxmen can't detect the timings, I had to tune it back to 2400 as the scores were actually like 30% lower @ 2666.



2600MHz


2400MHz


----------



## iatacs19

It seems that 2133MHz is the sweet spot for my sticks, I get better throughput and the latency is not too far from 2600 or 2400.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> It seems that 2133MHz is the sweet spot for my sticks, I get better throughput and the latency is not too far from 2600 or 2400.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's usually the case with these kits. Many can do 2400, but only with loose timings.


----------



## Cyro999

I'm on 2400 @10-11-13-26.. seems tight to me, the third timing was a big killer, 11-12-12 was unstable but 10-11-13 seems to work with less volts. Can't boot 2400 at cas9 or 2200 at cas8 though with close to the same voltage, i'l try 2200 cas9 and see what happens with it


----------



## Dr. Gibbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> ...testing in 30C ambients, with FurMark running in the back ground to dump some extra heat in the case.


I love how you're just casually running furmark in the background. Truly a beast of a system you've created.


----------



## mistax

hmm i just noticed my ram is running @ 1333. I'm on the old X58 and i could never ge tit to run exactly @ 1600. Sometimes it be like 1604 or something. Messing around with FSB and multiplier doesn't get it in the good range either.


----------



## iatacs19

Insane speeds at 2600MHz:


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Insane speeds at 2600MHz:


That's some sick memory copy you got there, but your read, write and latency are significantly worse than this kind of 2400 profile



That was 10-11-13-28 @1t command rate with 96tRFC, everything else auto, i think


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> That's some sick memory copy you got there, but your read, write and latency are significantly worse than this kind of 2400 profile
> 
> 
> 
> That was 10-11-13-28 @1t command rate with 96tRFC, everything else auto, i think


It's because my CPU is only running at 4.2GHz.


----------



## Cyro999

That much difference? If 500mhz adds 3gb to memory write then why are we not just clocking cpu's higher haha


----------



## Cakewalk_S

got a question for you guys...

first time overclocking my Samsung chips! I've got memtest86+ running all day today. 1.41v @ 1866-9-10-10-26.
now I'm looking for tighter timings, hopefully all 9's. would memtest or p95 be a better judge of its stability?
also, since I'm on a sandy bridge, is going from 1600 to 1866 not much of a real world improvement? if so, where will I see it? first time getting into memory overclocking so I'm definitely new at this


----------



## rickyman0319

i am wondering how far can this memory overclock to?


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i am wondering how far can this memory overclock to?


from what ive seen, 2400MHz seems to be the highest 24/7 overclocked speed with any speeds higher requiring 1.7v+

but then again, depending on the CPU's IMC, you may or may not be able to even hit those speeds depending on if your CPU is overclocked or not.


----------



## rickyman0319

is there any difference between this memory vs Gskill Trident X DDR-2400 DDR3 memory? cause if the highest oc is 2400, why people don't use buy the ddr3-2400 memory than this one?


----------



## [CyGnus]

rickyman0319 most of us bought the samsung kit around 40$ thats why


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> is there any difference between this memory vs Gskill Trident X DDR-2400 DDR3 memory? cause if the highest oc is 2400, why people don't use buy the ddr3-2400 memory than this one?


The G.skill 2400 kits are tested and validated to work at 2400mhz if your IMC supports it. On the other hand the 30nm Samsungs are a crapshoot, it may overclock or it may not, you just take your chances.


----------



## Mega Man

for the $40 i spent on each kit i bought..... it was well worth it !~


----------



## Dangur

Got them today (MV-3V4G4), what a disappointment. The best I can do is 9 10 9 28 1 1866


----------



## Mega Man

how much did you pay for them? how much is a comparable kit


----------



## [CyGnus]

Dangur that cant be right even if it is a bad kit i am sure it will do 2133... try CR2 and 10-11-11-30 with 1.6/1.65v


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## Mega Man

well i will be able to unleash the power in my sammies just got me a 3930k +RIVBE cant wait


----------



## Bryan Cooper 10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Huh, 1600 CL11 @1.35V, I'm 99% sure they can do 1600 CL9 with 1.5V
> Heck, mine are running 2000 10-10-10-28-1T with 1.35v..
> Worst case scenario, you'll have to up the voltage a lil bit.
> 
> Of course YMMV but


I use this RAMS and can set on 1600MHz 8-8-8-21 1T 1.35v or 1600MHz 7-8-8-21 1T 1.5v


----------



## r0ach

I run 7-8-7-24 1.45v 1600mhz with this ram on my system. Anything over 1.45v does more harm than good on these from what I've seen. Passes any stress test and stable for over a year.


----------



## garikfox

The ram (samsung HYK0) is made to run at 1.35v or 1.5v it even says it on the back of the package.

It can even run at 1.65v, the TridentX memory has the same chips and runs at 1.65v 2600mhz


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Got them today (MV-3V4G4), what a disappointment. The best I can do is 9 10 9 28 1 1866


What cpu are you running?


----------



## weirdpeople

Thought i would chime in here. I've had the ram for a while now, and it has always served me well









Been meaning to look into tightening up the timings @ 1600 mhz.


----------



## ~kRon1k~

24/7 stable @2000MHz 9-9-9-27 1t 1.555v


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weirdpeople*
> 
> Thought i would chime in here. I've had the ram for a while now, and it has always served me well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been meaning to look into tightening up the timings @ 1600 mhz.


I think it works better around ~c8-12, i'm @2200 9-10-12-20 with 104trfc right now


----------



## By-Tor

I have been playing with the timings and speed with them running at 2160, 9-11-10-30 on 1.55v and they run great.

Which is better for gaming low CAS or High MHz?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I have been playing with the timings and speed with them running at 2160, 9-11-10-30 on 1.55v and they run great.
> 
> Which is better for gaming low CAS or High MHz?


Both. You want to get the highest speed to timing ratio.


----------



## Cavey00

I have a set of these in my main rig and was just browsing ebay one night while trying to get my kid to sleep. Came across the Samsung Low Profile DDR3 PC3-10600 RAM MV-3V4G4 set and got all excited thinking it was the 12800 set and immediately bought it. Just realized my mistake. How high do you think I can get from 1333 stock, and really how much of a difference will it make IRL?


----------



## By-Tor

I'm having one hell of a time getting this ram to pass prime95 blend test. I even backed it all the way down to stock timings (11,11,11,30) and clocks (1600mhz) and it still fails within 2 minute's of starting prime. I also pulled out 2 of the 4 sticks and swapped them thinking I may have a bad stick and it still fails.

I have no problems in real world applications and games, but just in prime does it give me a fit..

Anyone have any idea's what I could try?

Thanks


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Reset everything back to default, maybe even do a BIOS reset just to make sure everything is stock and try running prime again.


----------



## Cyro999

Indeed try 1333 11-11-11-28 auto timings with 1.35v or 1.4v


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Reset everything back to default, maybe even do a BIOS reset just to make sure everything is stock and try running prime again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Indeed try 1333 11-11-11-28 auto timings with 1.35v or 1.4v


Tried both and it would still fail right after start of prime.

What I did find out is that when I down clocked my processor from 5 to 4.7ghz it would prime fine on 1.37v, but when memory was added to the prime run it would fail. I bumped the cpu up to 1.40v and all is priming just fine now. All I can figure is that the IMC didn't have enough power..

Thanks


----------



## Cyro999

You should definately validate your RAM module stability at given clocks, voltage, timings etc with cpu at >stock< and passing prime fine IMO

If the RAM works with CPU at stock and RAM at stock, you can OC RAM to module limits. The only thing that could fail to make your RAM then not work at OC is IMC, which is seperate variable that you can play with


----------



## By-Tor

I tried to short cut it and paid with a lot of wasted time...

They are priming now at 2133, 9,11,10,28 and doing fine.

ty

*Update*: I'm surprised that I'm able to run all 4 sticks @ 2133/9.11.10.28 and very stable...


----------



## Nemesis158

Has anyone been able to get a good deal on these sticks recently? I really wish Samsung hadn't stopped producing them.

Ive got 16GB of them in my rig, and have had them at 2133mhz 10,10,10,27 IIRC. currently not running my system overclocked however so right now they're at 1866


----------



## Cyro999

Not seen them in ages, i'm at 2200 9-10-12-20 though


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Has anyone been able to get a good deal on these sticks recently? I really wish Samsung hadn't stopped producing them.
> 
> Ive got 16GB of them in my rig, and have had them at 2133mhz 10,10,10,27 IIRC. currently not running my system overclocked however so right now they're at 1866


I picked up a pair off of CL last year for $20 and then bought a second set for $60 from eBay.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Has anyone been able to get a good deal on these sticks recently? I really wish Samsung hadn't stopped producing them.
> 
> Ive got 16GB of them in my rig, and have had them at 2133mhz 10,10,10,27 IIRC. currently not running my system overclocked however so right now they're at 1866


ironically i have heard they are readily available outside of the us esp in asia, i am going to buy a few sets when i go back to china if i can find them. ( going back to see the family apr 15-30th ~ hoping i can check the OCN from china but i am fairly sure i can ! )


----------



## neurotix

I'll join the club.

I run mine at 2400mhz 11-11-11-28 2T 1.65v. I can pass one loop of Prime95 blend and IBT on Very High.

Love the performance from this kit.


----------



## MadGoat

Love the stuff... just wish I had bought more when I did...


----------



## By-Tor

It's fun to play around with...


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I'll join the club.
> 
> I run mine at 2400mhz 11-11-11-28 2T 1.65v. I can pass one loop of Prime95 blend and IBT on Very High.
> 
> Love the performance from this kit.


Did you try less voltage? Or better timings? My Kit does 2400 at 10-11-11-30 1T with 1.63v or 2133 9-10-10-28 1T with only 1.51v play around with them you will get surprised


----------



## Bryan Cooper 10

I love this RAMS.























2133MHz 10-10-10-25 1T 1.35v

Intel core i5 3570K
MSI Z77A-GD65
Samsung MV-3V4G3D/US 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz

Tested 100% stable: Using Memtest and SuperPi.


----------



## Dangur

Anyone selling?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1470293/wtb-samsung-green-mv-3v4g3d-us-8gb


----------



## Mega Man

sure 200 each kit ( Joking mods )


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sure 200 each kit ( Joking mods )


in that case I have two sets.... lol jk


----------



## cab2

Is this it? Samsung M379B5273DH0-YK0


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Is this it? Samsung M379B5273DH0-YK0


Yizzur! can I haz?


----------



## cab2

It's good stuff, but they're not available anymore. I have several batches made in Korea and some made in China, which ones are better? They look identical if you go by the photos.


----------



## Mega Man

the better one is the one that ocs higher !


----------



## cab2

... and here is "made in China"


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the better one is the one that ocs higher !


I found the sweet spot at 8-8-8-22 on all of them, what are you running?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> I found the sweet spot at 8-8-8-22 on all of them, what are you running?


At only 1600mhz? I'm running 2200mhz c9 after playing with 2133c9/2400c10 (2200c9 stronger than both but maybe needs more volts etc)


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> I found the sweet spot at 8-8-8-22 on all of them, what are you running?


9-9-9-27 1t 2133Mhz. Mine are made in Korea.

if you have a pair from Korea you'd like to part with.... I have been trying to fill the other two empty slots with more of theses magic sticks lol


----------



## cab2

Wow! Are these at stock voltage? I took them up to 2000 MHz but the performance increase was trivial. Sabertooth 990FX R2 clocked the best.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Wow! Are these at stock voltage? I took them up to 2000 MHz but the performance increase was trivial. Sabertooth 990FX R2 clocked the best.


No, it's at ~1.4-1.6v (lots of good oc's around 1.5 and it's harmless.. even says 1.5v supported on the box, though i've been assured by quite a few peeps that 1.55-1.6 is fine for 24/7 operation)


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Wow! Are these at stock voltage? I took them up to 2000 MHz but the performance increase was trivial. Sabertooth 990FX R2 clocked the best.


I'm running 1.655v. Any lower and there are stability issues.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~kRon1k~*
> 
> I'm running 1.655v. Any lower and there are stability issues.


1.655v is a lot more than i needed (i'm using 1.6 for my most aggressive oc when probably don't need to)
Quote:


> Wow! Are these at stock voltage? I took them up to 2000 MHz but the performance increase was trivial.


Timings will automatically loosen as you increase frequency, you can manually set stuff like trfc. 128 trfc is a safe-ish bet - i'm using 104 right now @2200mhz, 1.6v. It helps for performance a lot.

Other than that, giving up timings for frequency can hurt. ~2133c9/2400c10 are good. 2133c10/2400c11 if you want low volts, maybe. I don't see a reason for that though, so oc ends up something like 2133c9, 2400c10, 2200c9 (i prefer last one as it benchmarks highest)


----------



## cab2

I dunno what Samsung was thinking, these were dirt cheap, I bet they were just showing off against Gskill.

Anyway, there is a difference if you look closely:


----------



## Mega Man

and yet when they were 40 and could oc to 2133 cl9 they were the best, i personally like them


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> I dunno what Samsung was thinking, these were dirt cheap, I bet they were just showing off against Gskill.
> 
> Anyway, there is a difference if you look closely:


Great price/performance for the price when they were $40, although some of the mem kits people were replacing & selling off were even nicer for benching memory. Picked up a couple 1600Mhz 2 x 2Gb kits that can run 2400mhz c7 - c9 for under $10 around that time.

I generally run the Samsung HYKO kits at 2133 c9 at ~ 1.54V to 2400 c9 at ~ 1.67V for benchies


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.655v is a lot more than i needed (i'm using 1.6 for my most aggressive oc when probably don't need to)


I think AMD seems to need a little more volts to be stable at a certain speed than Intel setups.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I have 30nm Samsung Wonder RAM, 4x4GBs, but I don't over clock it yet.


----------



## i5-4670k

Well, Samsung Wonder RAM wasn't available in my area. I picked up a relatively cheap 2133 c11 corsair kit, because it was actually cheaper than most 1866 c9 1.65v kits, and a little costlier than 1600 c9 kits.

This was the best I was able to achieve with this kit:










Its at 1.6v

The tRAS I believe, 30, I've tried 29, it hanged in hyperPI, so I kinda left it at 30.
One thing I noted, that dropping the tRFC from 283 ~ 313 (the kit defaults) to 213 (the lowest it can go) reduced my latency quite a bit.

Also, a relative chart of my experiments:
11-11-11-27-2T @ 2133Mhz -> 48.8ns (283 tRFC)
11-12-12-31-2T @ 2400Mhz -> 46.2ns (313 tRFC)
11-12-12-31-2T @ 2400Mhz -> 45.2ns (213 tRFC)
10-10-12-30-1T @ 2400Mhz -> 42.6ns (213 tRFC)

I've tried 2666mhz @ 12-14-14-36,
9-10-12-30 @ v1.65v
Both failed.

I think c9 2133mhz might be possible, but kinda want higher frequencies, lol.

Is this a good kit?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5-4670k*
> 
> Well, Samsung Wonder RAM wasn't available in my area. I picked up a relatively cheap 2133 c11 corsair kit, because it was actually cheaper than most 1866 c9 1.65v kits, and a little costlier than 1600 c9 kits.
> 
> This was the best I was able to achieve with this kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its at 1.6v
> 
> The tRAS I believe, 30, I've tried 29, it hanged in hyperPI, so I kinda left it at 30.
> One thing I noted, that dropping the tRFC from 283 ~ 313 (the kit defaults) to 213 (the lowest it can go) reduced my latency quite a bit.
> 
> Also, a relative chart of my experiments:
> 11-11-11-27-2T @ 2133Mhz -> 48.8ns (283 tRFC)
> 11-12-12-31-2T @ 2400Mhz -> 46.2ns (313 tRFC)
> 11-12-12-31-2T @ 2400Mhz -> 45.2ns (213 tRFC)
> 10-10-12-30-1T @ 2400Mhz -> 42.6ns (213 tRFC)
> 
> I've tried 2666mhz @ 12-14-14-36,
> 9-10-12-30 @ v1.65v
> Both failed.
> 
> I think c9 2133mhz might be possible, but kinda want higher frequencies, lol.
> 
> Is this a good kit?


Looks pretty good to me

Did you try 2200 at for example 9-10-12-30-1t? I played with 2133c9 / 2400c10 and then ultimately pushed to [email protected] and it was better performing


----------



## i5-4670k

2200, there isn't any 22.0x multiplier

I'll have to OC the fsb to 103.15 to reach 2200, and well, that could create other problems, though I could give it a shot.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i5-4670k*
> 
> 2200, there isn't any 22.0x multiplier
> 
> I'll have to OC the fsb to 103.15 to reach 2200, and well, that could create other problems, though I could give it a shot.


Aha, scratch that then, probably not worth for you. I could just get better perf with 2200c9 than with 2133c9/2400c10 and was able to nudge up to it, though it's of course marginal with RAM and i had 22x multi i assume (as i'm running 100.01 base clock and 2200mhz RAM on my 4770k+ud3h)


----------



## deadmau420

When will Samsung come out with a succesor to this ram? At most they come in 4GB sticks at stock 1.35v is great, but the speed is still 1600 stock, when will say 20nm come out or wahtever is better?

Also, can someone add me to the club?

I'm at 1876mhz @ 8-9-9-1T @ 1.29v


----------



## neurotix

Hey, what tRFC do you guys run with your kits on a Haswell platform? Cygnus, I'm looking at you.

I've got mine at 10-11-11-30 1T 1.65v and it's stable. My tRFC is at the stock 193 cycles that my motherboard sets it to. I've heard some people say I need to lower it and others say to raise it (in particular someone said to raise it to 212). I'm a little lost because this setting isn't on AMD. I've heard it affects performance greatly though I'm not sure how true that is.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Hey, what tRFC do you guys run with your kits on a Haswell platform? Cygnus, I'm looking at you.


Not Cygnus, but i played with it quite a bit. Lower = drastically higher performance. @2200mhz ~1.55-1.6v, i was able to get it down to 104 (half hour prime stable) but maybe 112 or 120 if it was not to hold up for a really long test.

Is like any other timing in that you need to loosen it with higher frequencies

I remember this one made a -big- dent on the benchmarks though


----------



## xxpenguinxx

On my Phenom II 1090T I could go up to 1760MHz with a trfc of 90, above that I needed 110. I couldn't get past 1944MHz so I don't know what is required above that.


----------



## Tennobanzai

What's the part number for these? I see M379B5273DH0-YK0 and MV-3V4G3D/US


----------



## Cyro999

usually h0 yk0 afaik


----------



## evident

Hi, I posted this in another samsung wonder ram thread but it looks like that one was alot less trafficked than this one.

I purchased some samsung "wonder" ram (the ULV 30NM slim ddr3 modules that everyone is price gouging) and one module is totally crap. It straight up won't post on my Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe and it got about 38 memtest errors when running it on my Gigabyte Z68MA-D2HB3.

I called up samsung and since this ram has a lifetime warranty they are willing to replace it. They couldn't answer clearly whether it would be replaced with the exact same module or not, as it's no longer manufactured, and they said it could take anywhere between a few days or 3 weeks depending on inventory.

has anyone had any experiences with samsung memory RMA?


----------



## evident

well. I learned to never purchase Samsung RAM for their warranty ever again.
I called the number on this link http://www.samsung.com/us/support/service/warranty/MV-3V4G3D/US
and spoke to another person, who told me very quickly "Samsung no longer manufacturers those chips and the warranty is no longer valid".

I was going to buy 16GB of Samsung ECC RAM for a server build I was going to make, but i think i'm going to go with Crucial now, even though it's an extra $30 bucks.

It looks like this "wonder" ram passes memtest if i run it at 1333 or less, but it won't run at the advertised 1600mhz. what a crock of BS.


----------



## larymoencurly

It's still manufactured, just not marketed any more to retail stores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evident*
> 
> well. I learned to never purchase Samsung RAM for their warranty ever again.
> I called the number on this link http://www.samsung.com/us/support/service/warranty/MV-3V4G3D/US
> and spoke to another person, who told me very quickly "Samsung no longer manufacturers those chips and the warranty is no longer valid".
> 
> I was going to buy 16GB of Samsung ECC RAM for a server build I was going to make, but i think i'm going to go with Crucial now, even though it's an extra $30 bucks.
> 
> It looks like this "wonder" ram passes memtest if i run it at 1333 or less, but it won't run at the advertised 1600mhz. what a crock of BS.


You bought lifetime warranted memory, so your credit card issuer should give you a refund because you didn't get what you paid for: the warranty. Actually the seller may also be responsible.

If you go with Crucial, be sure the chips are marked with the full Micron part numbers because even Crucial now uses junk or overclocked chips.


----------



## evident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larymoencurly*
> 
> It's still manufactured, just not marketed any more to retail stores.
> You bought lifetime warranted memory, so your credit card issuer should give you a refund because you didn't get what you paid for: the warranty. Actually the seller may also be responsible.
> 
> If you go with Crucial, be sure the chips are marked with the full Micron part numbers because even Crucial now uses junk or overclocked chips.


I picked it up off amazon back in Dec 2012 but never bothered to do install them till now. It will probably be huge hassle to call Amex or file a claim with them.

I would hope that the Crucial server ECC stuff is actually Micron chips. ugh.


----------



## Germanian

4770K below in my specs running 16GB samsung 30nm wonder ram 4x4GB kit @

1600-7-8-8-24-128-1T 1.55v


----------



## KeyboardXpert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> 4770K below in my specs running 16GB samsung 30nm wonder ram 4x4GB kit @
> 
> 1600-7-8-8-24-128-1T 1.55v


Wow.

I just ordered a 2*4GB kit off eBay for ~$90. I think it was a good deal considering how special this stuff is and that it's sealed in the package while used kits on Amazon start at ~$130.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyboardXpert*
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I just ordered a 2*4GB kit off eBay for ~$90. I think it was a good deal considering how special this stuff is and that it's sealed in the package while used kits on Amazon start at ~$130.


ya, they definitely were a good purchase back then. Good until DDR4 switch


----------



## neurotix

So I posted this elsewhere, also posting it here in case anyone finds it interesting.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> So I posted this elsewhere, also posting it here in case anyone finds it interesting.


----------



## ShoehornHands

Man do I miss the days when this stuff was readily available.

I ordered 2 kits (still being used in my current rig) in early 2013 for $35 per kit. If I had known RAM prices were going to skyrocket and that Samsung would stop selling it, I would have ordered 20 at that price.

Anyway, I swear you can just set it to whatever you want and it works.

I originally got it for my 3930K and it worked at 1600 - 8-8-8-24 @ stock 1.35v. When I upgraded to my 4930K, the first thing I tried was 1866 - 9-9-9-24 (still at stock 1.35v) and it was rock solid so I just went with it.

I haven't gotten into memory overclocking too much (usually just go for max speed within Intel spec) so I'm not sure what the ceiling is for these chips.

This was one of those rare cases where there was literally not a single con to speak of (low price, low profile, runs cool, top notch performance and rock solid).


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I still can't get mine above 1948Mhz. I think I just got really unlucky. I have a Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 8GB stick that does 2133 9-9-9-24 1T just fine on a Phenom II x6. I can't test it on my x58 system though because it requires a tRFC value of 300, this CPU / motherboard combo only goes up to 160.

Maybe a few years from now when the current Xeons are selling for $60 I'll be able to test them on a proper memory controller.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I still can't get mine above 1948Mhz. I think I just got really unlucky. I have a Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 8GB stick that does 2133 9-9-9-24 1T just fine on a Phenom II x6. I can't test it on my x58 system though because it requires a tRFC value of 300, this CPU / motherboard combo only goes up to 160.
> 
> Maybe a few years from now when the current Xeons are selling for $60 I'll be able to test them on a proper memory controller.


Have you tried loosening the timings at all?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I still can't get mine above 1948Mhz


I think mine started giving me trouble at around 2500, but i'm at 2200c9 with a somewhat excessive voltage of ~1.58-1.6v instead of 2400c10 with 1.5v and looser timings, IIRC.

I'm glad that IMC isn't much of a factor for RAM performance on Haswell, friend of mine runs 2800c12 24/7 without a particularly exceptional IMC so i don't think anyone really has to worry about it unless they're really a RAM person. I care most about actual 24/7 performance without breaking budget for no returns and you get a LOT of that with some of these sticks at 1.55v.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Have you tried loosening the timings at all?


Even at the default 11-11-11-28 2T they won't budge past 2000, but the system gets less responsive at that point, so I know it's not really stable even if it does pass prime.

I have a 2400 kit from team Xtreme that can do 2133 9-10-9-28 1T on the same Phenom II 1090T. I haven't tried this RAM in my x58 system yet, since this RAM also requires tRFC of 300. It might be lower, but 160 won't post, and again I can't set it higher on my current board.


----------



## By-Tor

Was playing around with my sammies tonight and was able to run them at 2700mhz. Played a couple rounds of BF4 before I turned them back down. Tried for 2800mhz, but wouldn't go at 1.65v and I didn't want to pump more power into them...

Love this Ram...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Even at the default 11-11-11-28 2T they won't budge past 2000, but the system gets less responsive at that point, so I know it's not really stable even if it does pass prime.
> 
> I have a 2400 kit from team Xtreme that can do 2133 9-10-9-28 1T on the same Phenom II 1090T. I haven't tried this RAM in my x58 system yet, since this RAM also requires tRFC of 300. It might be lower, but 160 won't post, and again I can't set it higher on my current board.


I'm using a trfc of like 104 at 2200mhz with sammies


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The Samsung's can run at 90 up to 1800, then 110 after that. My other kits that can clock much higher require the high trfc values. I'm not sure what ICs they use, I never took the heat sinks off.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> The Samsung's can run at 90 up to 1800, then 110 after that. My other kits that can clock much higher require the high trfc values. I'm not sure what ICs they use, I never took the heat sinks off.


Do you think they could run 110 TRFC @ 2400mhz?

What, if any, performance increase would this give over my current setting of 125?


----------



## Chita Gonza

Got myself 16 gigs of this ram, will be posting screenshots of my oc when I get home. 1833 9-9-9-24 at vccio 1.1 and vram at 1.52, vssca 9.25.

I have never OC'd my ram before so this is a whole new learning experience, voltages are high but I will be bringing them down once I find a sweet spot for the ram.

Should I use the 16gb or try to find the best 2 sticks and OC higher? Obviously the 16GB won't be necessary on the gaming machine, but it could be nice smile.gif


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Do you think they could run 110 TRFC @ 2400mhz?
> 
> What, if any, performance increase would this give over my current setting of 125?


110 @2400 is tighter than i think i could do, 120's is very close. Default setting was something like 200 so i got massive performance changes (by RAM standards..) by changing it like -90, but small changes won't have much effect


----------



## Dyaems

Hey guys, is the model number MV-3V4G3/US counts as one of those "miracle" RAMs?

Thanks


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Hey guys, is the model number MV-3V4G3/US counts as one of those "miracle" RAMs?
> 
> Thanks


yes

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=1vg61wdbcj5xe


----------



## Dyaems

I saw a local seller selling those used, and now I realized that the model number is lacking one code, which is the D. My bad, and thanks!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I've got my Samsung memory overclocked a bit. Seems stable for the moment. Can handle anything I throw at it including prime and IBT. Running 1.46v 9-9-9-27 1T. Are there any sub timing that also speed up the memory that's worth noting? I'm new to memory OCing...

and a benchmark

Look good?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I've got my Samsung memory overclocked a bit. Seems stable for the moment. Can handle anything I throw at it including prime and IBT. Running 1.46v 9-9-9-27 1T. Are there any sub timing that also speed up the memory that's worth noting? I'm new to memory OCing...
> 
> and a benchmark
> 
> Look good?


The one called Row Refresh Cycle Time or tRFC for me, IIRC. It was defaulting to ~200 when i could run ~114 and it vastly affected performance.

You still have performance to gain running 1866 c9 though, i've been running 2200c9 24/7 for ages. If you don't want so high voltage, you can probably do 2133c9 on 1.5v


----------



## ListerOfSmeg

I received a set of 2x4GB Greens in Feb 2013 and I am now thinking of increasing my memory to 16GB by adding 2 more sticks. I do tend to run them at stock most of the time with some brief overclocking but did not get them all that high at around 2100MHz. I am not very experienced or patient with overclocking, tying up my PC for hours running memtest is too big a chore for me.

However getting another set of these looks very difficult now. I have not seen any in Europe.

Is there any memory which would run well with this memory and is easily available? I did see a few different brands which run at low voltage such as some corsair white sticks.

Does anyone know which would run well with these Samsung Greens?


----------



## ListerOfSmeg

@Cyro999 Thanks for the tip, I will take a look at that while I investigate things. Improvements in performance without spending large amounts of time trying to overclock is welcome. Timings do seem very general and one size fits all by a big margin.


----------



## seesee

Does M392B1K70DM0-YH9 ram perform as well as the miracle samsung ram?


----------



## mistax

upgraded from 970 to 4790k and i was surprise when my ram was running smoothly @ 2133


----------



## ListerOfSmeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee*
> 
> Does M392B1K70DM0-YH9 ram perform as well as the miracle samsung ram?


That memory is EEC memory and runs at 1333MHz rather than 1600MHz that this threads Samsung memory defaults to.


----------



## dilster97

I cannot for the life of me get these sticks to do 2400MHz on my i5 3570K and Z77X-UP7

I can run them 2200MHz 10-10-10-21 1.55V just fine but i'd like to go higher.

Any suggestions?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> I cannot for the life of me get these sticks to do 2400MHz on my i5 3570K and Z77X-UP7
> 
> I can run them 2200MHz 10-10-10-21 1.55V just fine but i'd like to go higher.
> 
> Any suggestions?


How many sticks are you trying to run at 2400?


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> How many sticks are you trying to run at 2400?


Just two 4GB sticks. Sorry for not specifying.
1221 batch number


----------



## By-Tor

Try 2400 with looser timings.

I run 2 sticks at 2400 with 10-12-11-30 timings on 1.63v with no issues.
Have had them up to 2700MHz with 12-14-13-40 on 1.66v.


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Try 2400 with looser timings.
> 
> I run 2 sticks at 2400 with 10-12-11-30 timings on 1.63v with no issues.
> Have had them up to 2700MHz with 12-14-13-40 on 1.66v.


I run 2 sticks at 2400 10-12-12-34 1.5v in my daughters rig paired with an 1100t, no issues. they are 1205 batch


----------



## By-Tor

I know I have 2 different batches that I can clock the same without any problems.
I'll find out what batches I have and post them


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I know I have 2 different batches that I can clock the same without any problems.
> I'll find out what batches I have and post them


I have 3 sets of 2x4gb, one is 1205, one is 1212, and one is 1219. They all clock the same except the 1205 batch needs less voltage to be stable at same speeds.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Try 2400 with looser timings.
> 
> I run 2 sticks at 2400 with 10-12-11-30 timings on 1.63v with no issues.
> Have had them up to 2700MHz with 12-14-13-40 on 1.66v.


Tried and failed. I guess the IMC on the 3570K isn't good enough.


----------



## By-Tor

I have batches 1217 and 1229 and I can't tell any difference in the OCing of either.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Any recommended 16GB (2x8GB) kits from people who upgraded from their beloved samsung greens?
Preferably something similar to the samsungs in terms of clocking well and at the same time being low profile without any gimmicky heatsinks.

EDIT: Looks like the Crucial ballistix sport VLP might be an option, reasonably priced, run at 1.35v, and as small as the samsungs. They should OC a few hundred mhz too.


----------



## Mega Man

gskill 2400 min imo


----------



## fatlardo

Hi guys, I have it at 1866 with 1.3x volts. I didnt touch the timmings or anything else. Wanna help me get higher?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Hi guys, I have it at 1866 with 1.3x volts. I didnt touch the timmings or anything else. Wanna help me get higher?


I have had pretty good luck with 2133mhz 9-9-9-24 at 1.35-1.4v


----------



## akhilv1

I found these if anyone's interested. They're a 1333 kit CL9 but the identifier seems similar. I don't know if it's the miracle ram for sure though...
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111607675580


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akhilv1*
> 
> I found these if anyone's interested. They're a 1333 kit CL9 but the identifier seems similar. I don't know if it's the miracle ram for sure though...
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111607675580


those are HCH9


----------



## akhilv1

So is that a yes?


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akhilv1*
> 
> So is that a yes?


sadly it is a no


----------



## akhilv1

It looks like people are getting 2600MHz clocks out of it though..
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280976-Samsung-generic-HCH9-dbl-sided-2X4GB


----------



## ~kRon1k~

finally decided to pop off the heat spreaders on my dominator platinum 2133s and look what I found







single sided hyk0


----------



## Monomyth

lol

Good for Samsung, this is what we knew was going to happen with how well those chips clocked! I'm surprised they're stock volted so high at 1.65V, you could easily achieve some low timings or even 2400 with that kind of juice


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monomyth*
> 
> lol
> 
> Good for Samsung, this is what we knew was going to happen with how well those chips clocked! I'm surprised they're stock volted so high at 1.65V, you could easily achieve some low timings or even 2400 with that kind of juice


mine are clocked at 2336 8-10-10-28 1T @1.68


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Wow, no update in this thread in awhile...
I've got my samsung's overclocked to 1866MHz @ 1.45V 9-9-9-26. I've been trying to research what the TRCF or recycle time is. It was set to 130 stock. Supposedly people have dropped that timing WAY down to like 88~80... I dropped mine to 80 but then experienced some hard locks and BSODs (watchdog timeouts). I have since upped it to 88 and I haven't had any issues yet. Since then I haven't had any issues. I'm surprised how well it handles the overclock. I defintiely won't be overclocking it any further though since I've got a sandy bridge and its not really worth it...


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Mine would do TRFC 90 up to about 1800MHz, after that I needed 110.


----------



## wes1099

Where does one obtain this kit of memory?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Where does one obtain this kit of memory?


From someone who bought them, they stopped selling them cheap and we all were very upset


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> From someone who bought them, they stopped selling them cheap and we all were very upset


Yeah i can only find it on ebay and it's not worth buying anymore since I want to upgrade to z170 and ddr4


----------



## larymoencurly

I think the closest you can get to Samsung miracle RAM at a reasonable price is Kingston HyperX Fury 1866 MHz 1.5V because it's made from 1600 MHz 1.35V manufacturer branded and speed grade marked chips


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Didn't even realize this memory was a thang, I bought two 8GB kits back in '12 when I built this 3770K rig. Ran 8GB for 3 years @2133, when I swapped out the 680 SLI for a 980 Ti I decided to go ahead and stick the other kit in. I lost all my OC settings with a BIOS update, so I just ran this lot up to 2000 and called it a day.


----------



## Degree

Lately I've been getting "running out of memory/close application" errors for the past couple weeks. I think it's time to finally start overclocking after all these years, does this mean my sticks are dying?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Lately I've been getting "running out of memory/close application" errors for the past couple weeks. I think it's time to finally start overclocking after all these years, does this mean my sticks are dying?


Are you sure you're not just running out of memory?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Are you sure you're not just running out of memory?


Yea I think that's the case, apparently in Windows 10 they changed how memory management works so System is maxing out the longer my PC is running.
Going to upgrade to 16GB soon


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Yea I think that's the case, apparently in Windows 10 they changed how memory management works so System is maxing out the longer my PC is running.
> Going to upgrade to 16GB soon


No thats not right.

The family computer we have has 4GB and is running windows 10 24/7. We literally never turn it off and it has been doing just fine.

Is your windows 10 install and upgrade from windows 8 or is it a fresh install?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No thats not right.
> 
> The family computer we have has 4GB and is running windows 10 24/7. We literally never turn it off and it has been doing just fine.
> 
> Is your windows 10 install and upgrade from windows 8 or is it a fresh install?


Upgrade from 8.1, I was thinking of doing a fresh install but I don't want to go through the hassle of backing up all of my files especially since classes have started for me and if anything goes wrong I'd be in trouble.

Right now "System" is running at 500~ MB currently, been on for about 4 hours now


----------



## 901-Memphis

I've been running this same kit at DDR3-1600 with 7-7-7-21, 2T with 1.60v forever, i think i may try to tweak it down to CAS-6!

Best $58 RAM kit ever!


----------



## *AcidBath*

I've been running my single kit at 2133 9-10-10-24 T1 161 @ 1.55v for 3 years now, and across two different builds. Completely rock solid stable for all that time. Amazing value at $33...IMO this stuff has become legendary. This kit fits perfectly under a fan of a Silver Arrow SB-E which cools my overclocked 4770k. Too bad RAM makers are stuck making their performance kits with gargantuan heat sinks that usually add very little other than marketing bling (wake up people!); this stuff proves it isn't always necessary. I find the way corsair clads (and prices) their performance kits is laughable...pure hype IMO.


----------



## punisherITA

Please add me to the club. *1960Mhz 9-9-9-27-37 with 1.575V Prime95 stable since 2011 *


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **AcidBath**
> 
> I've been running my single kit at 2133 9-10-10-24 T1 161 @ 1.55v for 3 years now, and across two different builds. Completely rock solid stable for all that time. Amazing value at $33...IMO this stuff has become legendary. This kit fits perfectly under a fan of a Silver Arrow SB-E which cools my overclocked 4770k. Too bad RAM makers are stuck making their performance kits with gargantuan heat sinks that usually add very little other than marketing bling (wake up people!); this stuff proves it isn't always necessary. I find the way corsair clads (and prices) their performance kits is laughable...pure hype IMO.


tRFC of 161 is very high for a single kit at 2133MHz. I run 2 kits at 2133MHz, 9-10-10-21 2T 90 @ 1.59v for about 2.5years with a 4.5GHz 4770k. Has passed 1000% HCI Mem Test.


----------



## Harrywang

Hi I just purchased 2x4gb of M379B5273DH0-YK0. Are these the same exact ones as the MV-3V4G3D???

If they are then thats great. I have an i5 2500k. What overclock should I be aiming for. Also is it best to overclock my CPU first to get it stable then do the ram?


----------



## 901-Memphis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harrywang*
> 
> Hi I just purchased 2x4gb of M379B5273DH0-YK0. Are these the same exact ones as the MV-3V4G3D???
> 
> If they are then thats great. I have an i5 2500k. What overclock should I be aiming for. Also is it best to overclock my CPU first to get it stable then do the ram?


Those sticks look just like the miracle set but with the different part number I'm not sure what's the difference. Looks like they might not overclock as well at low voltage but I see a review getting them over 2133 mhz with 1.65v. I would shoot for the lowest Cas at ddr3-1600, if they're anything like my set you should easily be able to hit 8-8-8-24-2T @1600 with 1.5v or thereabouts. Every set is different.

Link to review
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/samsung_green_ddr3l/3.htm

Also yes cpu mhz is king for system speed, the 2500k average overclocking is here. A good spot to start is around 4.6 ghz @1.375v. Anything higher can usually start to require big jumps in voltage. Temperatures can limit your overclock if you don't have good cooling. Heat can cause instability.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/samsung_green_ddr3l/3.htm


----------



## 901-Memphis

Also if you have trouble with temperatures manually set the voltage to about 1.30v and see how high you can go with that sometimes 4.4-4.5 ghz is possible at those voltages.


----------



## mouacyk

http://www.discountmicrosales.com/mv-3v4g3d-us.html
http://www.discountmicrosales.com/m379b5273dh0-yk0.html

They both look identical and are both dual rank, so should perform and clock similarly. With just 2 sticks, it should be easier for you to reach 2400MHz. Try the stock timings and voltage up to 1.5v on the ram. If you can't boot, you may need to increase system agent voltage to 1.25v to remove your IMC as the culprit. If you can boot then, try lowering the system agent voltage down slowly by 0.01v until you can't boot, then turn down ram voltage similarly.

I would keep your CPU stock first, to see how good your sticks are. Once you combine your CPU and RAM overclock, you may need to increase the system agent and cpu voltages a little, if you run into stability issues or simply can't boot again.


----------



## white owl

First time posting here. Just wanted to say that alot of you guys are showing better results than OC'd DDR4.
Can you still buy new kits? Read the OP more.
Does it work with sub-zero temps?


----------



## mouacyk

Yeah, for DDR3 these are performing pretty well when clocked high and CAS kept low as possible. My results:



I've got 2x8GB of Trident X DDR3 2933MHz coming in. Can't wait to test it and compare to these as well as DDR4.


----------



## white owl

People say cache speed doesn't do much but each multi shaves a little off my ram latency while core clock does nothing.
My $50 kit of PNY from BestBuy does this:


I'm not sure if lowering my speed will allow for tighter timings or not. It may be tapped out. I have alot to learn.


----------



## mouacyk

Cache overclocking does the same for me too in these memory benchmarks.

The G.Skill Kit is performing quite well at 2666MHz:


With 2x4GB Samsung and 2x8GB G.Skill for 24GB at 2400MHz, 2200MHz, and 2133MHz:


----------



## Harrywang

first time ram OCing here and all I did was follow some timings that other people hard and ran prime 95 test.

I just put in 2133 at 9-10-10-28-1T at 1.55v and ran prime 95 test for 9-10hours until I got a bsod for my CPU. Is this considered stable?? Is it really this easy?? I tried lowering the timings but wouldn't boot at all.


----------



## 901-Memphis

I would want to run memtest for 8 hours to find memory errors only. I prefer to have zero memory errors and you should lower your cpu multiplier during this test to make sure that you isolate the memory overclock


----------



## Vario

You really don't want to have any memory errors. Try raising the timings to make it more stable. Also some motherboards handle this ram much better. For ex, my Asrock runs it much more stable than my Gigabyte.

Just bought another 4GB from eBay so I can run 8GB in my ITX, in addition to the 16 GB (4x4) in my full tower. I also put 8 GB in my friends Phenom II machine when i built that. This is some of the best DDR3 in my opinion. Just such amazing ram. All 7 sticks (with one on the way) that I have used so far performed nearly identically. The quality control is top notch. Prices are down to $25/stick right now.


----------



## mat459

Would anyone still be interested in buying a set of this ram?


----------



## Angelus359

1 of my 4 sticks failed

I ended up switching to ddr4 with skylake

Now I have 3 sticks sitting in a box


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angelus359*
> 
> 1 of my 4 sticks failed
> 
> I ended up switching to ddr4 with skylake
> 
> Now I have 3 sticks sitting in a box


Lifetime wrranty. Contact Samsung and see what they can do. They dont make it anymore so idk if they would be able to replace it.


----------



## Trull

So what's the difference between HYK0 and HCK0? Anyone knows?

I know that one is 1.35v and the other is 1.5v. But besides that?


----------



## Fast93bird

If anyone is selling any of these, I would like to get 3 sticks if at all possible.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fast93bird*
> 
> If anyone is selling any of these, I would like to get 3 sticks if at all possible.


I have 2 4GB sticks you might convince me to part with...


----------



## Space Marine

Do you guys think that running 2T at 1866 is better than 1T at 1500mhz?
I know I can run my modules at 1600 1T 8 8 8 but that frequency is gonna mess up with the current CPU multiplier, so im pretty much forced to opt for 2T for going any higher, as my mem controller doesnt like managing at 1T 6 modules much faster than 1600mhz


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I would run the 1866 2T if your memory controller allows it. I ran a few benchmarks on a few CPU intensive games and noticed an increase in minimum FPS between 1600Mhz and 1866Mhz. 2000Mhz even shown a slight improvement but it requires over 3600Mhz on the uncore to see the gains..

My CPU or motherboard doesn't work right with Samsung chips. I have 4x HYK0 kits (miracle memory), 2x HCH9 rev D, 2x HCK0, and 2x HCH9 rev C. None of them work in triple channel, and it takes multiple reboots and CMOS resets to get them to work in dual channel, even at 1333Mhz. The Crucial RAM currently installed will do about 2000Mhz 1T in triple channel, and 2140Mhz in dual channel which is my BCLK wall, so idk why the Samsung chips refuse to function properly.


----------



## amd955be5670

Since I saw so many results from AIDA64 posted, thought about sharing mine.

I have fairly worse clocks than most, because of my stupid choice. I first had excellent 2400mhz hitting 8gb kit. But then games wanted more ram. So I got a cheapish 1866 16GB kit, thinking it could overclock, but this thing is a lemon. At 1.8V it only does 2200mhz (POST) that too with errors.

Man how I wish samsung memory was still around.



Also threw in GPGPU test too, because its featured in AIDA64









I could probably overclock with ONLY the 1866 new sticks, but these things are melons... need expert advice.


----------



## byomes

I got 4 working sticks for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## brucethemoose

I found these sticks for $50:










"M378B5273DH0-CH9", stock voltage seems to be 1.5V

Is there any possibility of these OCing like the low-profile sticks?

EDIT: Trying to get picture of the IC, but from what I see in other posts these might have the newer chips.

NVM, someone snatched them right after they went up :/


----------



## gigatosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fast93bird*
> 
> If anyone is selling any of these, I would like to get 3 sticks if at all possible.


Hi, If you're still interested I have 2 sealed kits(2 x 4gig) and 4 loose sticks -YKO 30 nm class. You can send me a PM . You can check Ebay. I don't know or want to break the posting violations in regard to this , so for now I won't post my Users Name there. I was going to build a real wild system with a Fractal Define R4 which if you remember the rad /MB clearance sucked , so I purchased these low profile beauties from Ebay ( Circa 2016) for the build. It never manifested so I still have the 2 unopened sealed kits and 4 loose sticks. They have all been tested and work properly as they should. So please let me know.


----------



## neur0cide

I've been looking for a pair of DH0 by recommendation of @emissary42 and found a used kit of M378B5273DH0-CH9 online.
This was my first venture into overclocking DDR3 and I'm very happy on how these sticks perform. -> 2400-10-11-11-20-1T @1.59v

Unfortunately either the mainboard or the IMC won't let me go past DDR3-2400. The RAM surely hasn't reached its limit @2400.


----------



## xypex982

Can anyone help me get my YK0, 28/12(wk/yr), to something faster than 1600 @ 8-8-8-24-1T 1.45v? Even if I set the timings looser than stock, and up the voltage to 1.55v, I can't get my rig to post if they're set to run faster than 1600mhz. I even tried this whilst my CPU was at stock speeds in case a potentially unstable CPU overclock was messing with my ram overclocking. 

I know the fx-6100 wasn't known for high memory overclocks, but I'm looking to squeeze every bit of IPC I can out of this rig. Ideally I'd like to hit 1866-19xxmhz and finally call it a day on these sticks.


----------



## emissary42

1600 7-8-8 and 1800/1866 8-9-9 should be possible in most cases, but might require more than 1.45V. tRFC probably needs to be set to 110 or 160 (Gigabyte = 2 or 3).


----------



## eBombzor

Got bored and started overclocking my old 2x 4GB YK0 29/12 sticks.

I can't POST anything higher than 2000 at 11-11-11-31 on 1.62v (don't want to go any higher). I can run 1600 8-8-8-24 on 1.38v just fine and I can run 1866 9-10-9-28 1.46v.

Am I doing something wrong or are my sticks really this bad.

EDIT: Can get 1866 8-9-9-28 1.44v but can't POST at 2000 15-15-15-45 1.6v xD what a joke


----------



## Mr.Dr.

Hello Everybody, I just have a quick question i am newbie about overclock just started . I changed in the bios the memory enhancement option to High memory performance. Is this count as an overclocking? Did not change any other number yet. I know memory is sensitive to oc.


----------



## eBombzor

Which board do you have? I have a similar option in my BIOS setting that tightens tertiary and secondary timings so if it's the same then yes it is considered overclocking, however you'll notice the biggest improvements for tightening the main CAS latency.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Ebombzor potentially you may need to set a sub timing or two. Set 8-11-11-28 with twcl 8 using two dimms
Or 8 12 12 maybe


----------



## MattBaneLM

Ripjaws sn 2500, thought it would be hyko but it’s CKO
Does 2400 9 11 11 28 1t
Odd kit
Played with some ecc to 2400 here https://youtu.be/DG8SNhZrp2I


----------



## MattBaneLM

cr1
twcl8
not low profile sticks


----------



## penpals

I have 32GB (8x4) virgin 3V4G3D I'm oc'ing for the first time.

Tried 2133 9-10-10-28 1t @1.50v and couldn't boot.

Loosened the timings, but still wouldn't boot.

Lowered it to 1866 and it booted fine.

Now I'm at 1866 9-9-9-24 1T @1.50v.

This is a system I use for work, so I'm don't need aggressive settings.

Is it worth trying to increase the speed or are these okay settings? Does running quad channel make it more difficult to OC?


----------



## penpals

Monomyth said:


> lol
> 
> Good for Samsung, this is what we knew was going to happen with how well those chips clocked! I'm surprised they're stock volted so high at 1.65V, you could easily achieve some low timings or even 2400 with that kind of juice


The 8GB sticks are 1.65V, but the 4GB ones are 1.50v.

https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Dominator-Platinum-Desktop-CMD8GX3M2A2133C9/dp/B007Z1CVIG?th=1


----------



## Scorpion667

Could someone who successfully overclocked these to 2400Mhz stable on x79 please share your subtimings? 

Test subject: 4x4GB OG low profile 1.35v 1600Mhz sticks (quad channel system)

Currently running 24/7 2133 9-10-10-28 / 1t / trfc 147 / 1.55v for 6 months zero issues but tried stabilizing 2400Mhz 10-12-12-32 1t trfc 200~300 for a week straight recently and no dice. It's likely my IMC as x79 can rarely achieve 2400Mhz 24/7 from what I've seen... I don't want to give up hope yet though. I have active cooling via 2x 120MM fans blowing on the Motherboard. I'm also open to killing this PC in the process as I need the incentive to build a 9900KS system... suffering the "wait till next year" syndrome for 8 years on this rig now.

Note - I am not open to 2400 CL11+ OR 2T as it measured worse than 2133 CL9 1T in Aida64.

Tried:
-Maxing out memory and CPU Power delivery (switching frequency, phases on extreme, power draw maxed 140%)
-Increasing vcore a bit
-Increasing TRFC to 265
-Bumping vDIMM to 1.65 (1.675v load) and vttDDR to vDIMM/2
-VCCSA + VTT at 1.22V
-Raising and dropping CPU PLL (tried 1.65v and 1.8625v)
-Trying the subtimings provided by Samsung RAM Preset on my ROG mobo

Prime95 26.6 Blend 448-4096 with 90% memory, program crashed due to an error at 6 hour mark. Also failing "RAMtest" fairly quick (5 minutes in).

If all else fals I may try doing VCCSA and VTT 1.25v and 1.7v on memory and keep an eye out for smoke lol


----------

